# Papá Maravilla: mi lucha contra la LIVG



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

Buenas a todos:

He escrito una novela autobiográfica sobre la lucha que llevo a cabo desde hace tres años contra la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género.

La novela está acabada, pero antes de valorar su publicación o no, me gustaría darla a conocer por aquí.

Es simplemente mi experiencia. He decidido colgar un tercio de la novela en un blog creado a tal efecto.

Me encantaría darla a conocer. Quizá no dentro de mucho entre en prisión. Y qué deciros, soy completamente inocente y niego haber maltratado a mi pareja.

Pero lo explico mucho mejor en mi escrito. La podéis leer y descargar en el enlace de abajo.

Papá Maravilla

Por soñar, sueño que se mueve alguna campaña por los foros y las redes sociales o algún tipo de crowdfunding para publicar.

Sois libres de, si os parece oportuno, darle la máxima difusión. Los nombres no son reales. Excepto el mío, me llamo Jose.

Críticas de todo tipo son bienvenidas. Incluso las constructivas.

Me parece que haciendo esto doy un paso al frente. 

Habiendo sufrido tantas injusticias, con la cabeza bien alta, ya no me importa exponerme a la opinión pública. De nada tengo que arrepentirme.

Gracias y espero que la disfrutéis.

Ya está disponible completo en Papá Maravilla

Y también podéis adquirirlo en Amazon y apoyarme con la lucha y en su difusión. El enlace es (gracias a malditos_usureros)

YO MALTRATADO(R) LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DE PAPÁ MARAVILLA eBook: JOSE A. PALLERO: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


----------



## Un Goy Blanco Hetero (11 Oct 2018)

Has venido a pedir ayuda a un sitio en el que se le desea la muerte a unos bebés sólo por los cargos políticos que ostentan sus padres. No te vas a ir con las manos vacías, pero no esperes que tu historia tenga una buena difusión si ello depende de ciertas personas que frecuentan este foro.

Yo te apoyo y te deseo que salgas cuanto antes de este trance. Cuando pueda leer la historia con tiempo te daré una opinión con más fundamento.

Y me hago una pregunta: ¿Te gustaría que el libro tuviera éxito incluso aunque no te sirviera para mejorar tu propia situación? Es decir, ¿crees que puede haber un público inteligente que lo lea y aprenda de lo que te ha ocurrido?

Mucha suerte.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2018)

Haznos un poco de resumen, por favor; grácias.


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Oct 2018)

_No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



Ya te llegará el dia en que te falsodenuncien, hijo de puta... que yo sé de que va esto, putos bolcheviques de mierda!!


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

Un Goy Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Has venido a pedir ayuda a un sitio en el que se le desea la muerte a unos bebés sólo por los cargos políticos que ostentan sus padres. No te vas a ir con las manos vacías, pero no esperes que tu historia tenga una buena difusión si ello depende de ciertas personas que frecuentan este foro.
> 
> Yo te apoyo y te deseo que salgas cuanto antes de este trance. Cuando pueda leer la historia con tiempo te daré una opinión con más fundamento.
> 
> ...



La difusión es compleja, pero tengo que intentarlo. Quizá alguien lo pueda mover también por forocoches.

Sí creo, estoy seguro, de que puede ayudar a muchos hombres a abrir los ojos. No solo cuento mi experiencia sino que reflexiono con datos sobre la LIVG.

Gracias por desearme suerte

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 23:46 ----------




Joaquim dijo:


> Haznos un poco de resumen, por favor; grácias.



Fui falsodenunciado por mi exmujer. Cero pruebas, solo su palabra.

Llevo tres años sin ver apenas a mis hijos, aunque me dedico a educar niños.

Cero partes psicológicos de maltrato por su parte. Se trataba del comodín del maltrato psicologico.

De verdad, te animo a leerla. Estoy seguro de que te puede ser muy útil.


----------



## Captain Julius (11 Oct 2018)

Ánimo. Sabes que, a pesar de que todo parece haberse confabulado en contra tuya, no estás sólo. Encontrarás la comprensión de mucha gente, y lo que es más importante, te acompañan la entereza y la dignidad.


----------



## kawalimit (11 Oct 2018)

Iba a irme a la cama pero he visto esto y no he podido por menos que leer lo que has publicado (creo que está bien contado y la lectura es amena, a pesar de saber de antemano como termina la historia). Primero de todo, perdóname que sea un poco "duro" contigo, pero coño... tenías todas las papeletas para ser falsodenunciado desde el minuto 1. ¿Estudios de LIVG?, ¿tratar de arreglar un matrimonio roto con un tercer hijo?, ¿confiar en una mujer que había demostrado no tener ningún escrúpulo a la hora de inventarse mentiras?. En fin... ninguno estamos libres, pero es que tú lo estabas pidiendo a gritos: eres lo que se conoce por estos lares como un betazo de manual. Dicho esto, "después de visto, todo el mundo es listo", no tienes más culpa que la de ser más bueno e ingenuo de la cuenta.

Por otra parte, no se qué objetivos tienes con la publicación de la novela, pero no le auguro mucho éxito... básicamente relatas la historia de un falsodenunciado "más", como los hay a miles en este país. Desde mi humilde punto de vista está bien contada, como te dije al principio, pero desde luego no aporta nada nuevo (aunque es cierto que a los que pululamos por aquí ya nos "suena" todo esto). Otro inconveniente es que vas a tener en contra a todo el establishment (véase el documental "Silenciados" y obras literarias o cinematográficas similares) y ningún medio mainstream se va a hacer eco de tu relato. Si lo que quieres es difusión fuera de tu círculo íntimo, intentaría darle difusión en medios "fuera del radar", como estás haciendo aquí en Burbuja.
Mucho ánimo y mucha fuerza para luchar contra la puñetera Administración y contra la (pon aquí el adjetivo que prefieras) de tu ex-mujer. Por los hijos se hace lo que haga falta, llega hasta el final. Si las cosas no llegaran a buen puerto (esperemos lo contrario), tus hijos tienen que saber que su padre nunca tiró la toalla.


----------



## +18 (11 Oct 2018)

Descargado y leidas las primeras paginas.

Papa maravilla pasate por el atico y expón, allí hay buenos consejeros.


----------



## Juan Pérez (11 Oct 2018)

- "Hola soy José, fui viogenizado, iré a prisión en cualquier momento."
+ "Hola José... te queremos José."


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

kawalimit dijo:


> Iba a irme a la cama pero he visto esto y no he podido por menos que leer lo que has publicado (creo que está bien contado y la lectura es amena, a pesar de saber de antemano como termina la historia). Primero de todo, perdóname que sea un poco "duro" contigo, pero coño... tenías todas las papeletas para ser falsodenunciado desde el minuto 1. ¿Estudios de LIVG?, ¿tratar de arreglar un matrimonio roto con un tercer hijo?, ¿confiar en una mujer que había demostrado no tener ningún escrúpulo a la hora de inventarse mentiras?. En fin... ninguno estamos libres, pero es que tú lo estabas pidiendo a gritos: eres lo que se conoce por estos lares como un betazo de manual. Dicho esto, "después de visto, todo el mundo es listo", no tienes más culpa que la de ser más bueno e ingenuo de la cuenta.
> 
> Por otra parte, no se qué objetivos tienes con la publicación de la novela, pero no le auguro mucho éxito... básicamente relatas la historia de un falsodenunciado "más", como los hay a miles en este país. Desde mi humilde punto de vista está bien contada, como te dije al principio, pero desde luego no aporta nada nuevo (aunque es cierto que a los que pululamos por aquí ya nos "suena" todo esto). Otro inconveniente es que vas a tener en contra a todo el establishment (véase el documental "Silenciados" y obras literarias o cinematográficas similares) y ningún medio mainstream se va a hacer eco de tu relato. Si lo que quieres es difusión fuera de tu círculo íntimo, intentaría darle difusión en medios "fuera del radar", como estás haciendo aquí en Burbuja.
> Mucho ánimo y mucha fuerza para luchar contra la puñetera Administración y contra la (pon aquí el adjetivo que prefieras) de tu ex-mujer. Por los hijos se hace lo que haga falta, llega hasta el final. Si las cosas no llegaran a buen puerto (esperemos lo contrario), tus hijos tienen que saber que su padre nunca tiró la toalla.



Gracias por tus comentarios. 

Sobre los objetivos que tengo al escribir/publicar esta novela, son muchos y variados:

1.- Como digo en el primer capítulo, la he escrito por si muero y no puedo contarle a mis hijos la historia que viví. Para que contrasten mi versión con la de la madre.
2.- Trascender. Esta novela la tendrán mis hijos, y quizá los hijos de sus hijos. Esta novela perdurará en la memoria de quienes la lea. Quizá solo mis hijos. Suficiente para mí.
3.-Comentas que es una historia más entre miles de falsodenunciados. Correcto. Pero yo no conozco ninguna novela donde un padre narre en primera persona como le separan de sus hijos gracias a la LIVG. Quizá mi novela de algo de voz a esas miles de historias.
4.-El placer de escribir. Para mí y para mi gente cercana ha sido grato el poder leer ordenadamente toda la historia. Ha sido terapéutico
5.-El mensaje en una botella. He lanzado este mensaje en el foro a modo de sos. Nunca se sabe quien puede estar al otro lado del teclado. Quizá haya alguien que me ayude o me rescate. Usted mismo dice cosas interesantes que me ayudan a seguir.
6.-Ayudar. Bueno, quizá parezca algo altruista, pero si puedo dar algún buen consejo o lo que no se debe hacer en algún momento, como hice yo, pues bienvenido sea. Aprendizaje a base de palos.
7.-Búsqueda de mecenazgo. Quizá la gente lo lea, aquí o en otro sitio, y piense que el libro merece la pena. Y vea en esta novela un negocio. Todo puede ser.
8.-Encajar la crítica. No es un objetivo en sí, pero me viene de perlas exponerme al pensamiento divergente que tanto impera por aquí. Para curtirme y curtir aun más mi discurso.
9.-Poner mi grano de arena para derogar esta Ley

Lo dicho, gracias por los ánimos. Y sí, mis hijos sabrán que nunca tiré la toalla

---------- Post added 11-oct-2018 at 03:07 ----------




Juan Pérez dijo:


> - "Hola soy José, fui viogenizado, iré a prisión en cualquier momento."
> + "Hola José... te queremos José."




:XX::XX::XX::XX: es exactamente así Juan Pérez, lo único que son 300 páginas así. Cada uno con sus taras.


----------



## reconvertido (11 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



Los progres y las feministas dicen ma-CHIRU-lo.
De MACHO.

y NO ma-RICHU-lo.
De mari.

Que vas corto de conocimientos hasta para tu idelogía.


----------



## Koriel (11 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



No puedes ser verdad.


----------



## 4motion (11 Oct 2018)

Querido PAPA MARAVILLA.

He leido atentamente tu historia de VIDA, porque es eso una HISTORIA de VIDA.

Y solo puedo llegar a la conclusion que has estado casado con una PSICOPATA, espero que no TE DUELA este CALIFICATIVO, quizas TODAVIA TE DUELE, pero lo es, el dia que se acerco a ti y te dijo la frase "quieres ser el padre de mis siete hijos" ese dia YA LO ERA, solo que tu WARNING estaba en OFF, quizas hoy todavia lo esta con respecto a ELLA.

Todo el despliegue de Graciosa , simpatica, de lograr sus objetivos por ENCIMA de TODO y de TODOS no hacen mas que confirmarlo.

Quien eres TU en esta historia?

Facil, SU COSIFICACION, eres una COSA un medio para LOGRAR sus OBJETIVOS.

Ademas y esto es CARACTERISTICO, Son muy muy buenas en la CAMA.

Es mi opinion en vista de tu exposicion, y mi experiencia por lo tambien VIVIDO.

Saludos y animo.

Pd: Busca informacion sobre PSICOPATIA y COSIFICACION veras las cosas mas claras y por supuesto NO DEJES DE LUCHAR por TUS HIJOS.


----------



## jorobachov (11 Oct 2018)

Betazo de la ostia. Lamentable que des las gracias a tu exmujer en la novela cuando te juegas 19 años de carcel. Espero que al menos te quede dignidad para votar a vox , los unicos que pelean por acabar con la ideologia de genero


----------



## lucky starr (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> He escrito una novela autobiográfica sobre la lucha que llevo a cabo desde hace tres años contra la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género.
> 
> ...




Por desgracia muchas mujeres son como la tuya. Yo me acabo de divorciar y todavía estoy alucinado con la maldad, la frialdad y lo poco empáticas que pueden llegar a ser las mujeres.

Tengo bien claro que son tan HIJAS DE PUTA como cualquier hombre. Por mucho que el rojerío actual nos quiera convertirnos en violentos maltratadores.

Abro un hilo en forocoches.

Papá Maravilla: mi lucha contra la LIVG - ForoCoches


----------



## lacuentaatras (11 Oct 2018)

deberías publicar aquí las 5-10 primeras páginas para que nos hagamos cuenta de "tu estilo" y si cual, nos tomamos la molestia...

No es por criticar, pero da un poco de "pereza" embarcarse en una novela con esa temática.....sabiendo el final.....pero vaya desde hace tiempo me llevo mal con las novelas...
Si hubieras optado por un simple libro denuncia contando tu experiencia en primera persona, ya me lo estaría leyendo....

Mucha suerte.......la necesitamos.


----------



## grom (11 Oct 2018)

> Mucha suerte.......la necesitamos.



Digo lo mismo.

Me lo leere este finde


----------



## Beriaru (11 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



La progresía no es marxismo, Xico. Te están vendiendo la moto :rolleye:


----------



## NoRTH (11 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



en la vida real ere asi de valiente ?


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Querido PAPA MARAVILLA.
> 
> He leido atentamente tu historia de VIDA, porque es eso una HISTORIA de VIDA.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. No lo vi venir. Nadie a mi alrededor lo vio venir. Ahora me toca afrontar el error y entrar en prisión. Por eso lo comparto con vosotros, no me queda más que hacer ruido. Y voy a dar la cara pronto, ya no tengo miedo a esconderme, quiero darme a conocer.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2018 at 10:41 ----------




lacuentaatras dijo:


> deberías publicar aquí las 5-10 primeras páginas para que nos hagamos cuenta de "tu estilo" y si cual, nos tomamos la molestia...
> 
> Si hubieras optado por un simple libro denuncia contando tu experiencia en primera persona, ya me lo estaría leyendo....
> 
> Mucha suerte.......la necesitamos.



Es que es lo que es. Un relato autobiográfico. Gracias al que lo está moviendo en forocoches. Cuanto más se comparta, mejor.

Copio y pego lo que me deje. Lo único que ahora alguien pondrá lo de que espera al DVD:

Yo, maltratado (r)


Cómo y por qué ha podido suceder esta historia. Por más que le doy vueltas, no encuentro una explicación a tanto despropósito, a tanto infortunio.
Sí. Yo, maltratado. La R sobra. Pero este no es un relato para hacerme la víctima. Soy uno, nada más, de los miles de hombres víctimas de la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género en España. Si hay algo que nos une a los varones independentistas catalanes, a los nacionalistas vascos, a los andaluces, a los de la meseta, a los de las grandes ciudades o los que viven en una pequeña aldea, a los de derechas y de izquierdas, a los religiosos, agnósticos e incrédulos… a todos esos hombres nos une que nuestra palabra en un Juzgado de Violencia de Género, si es que te dejan hablar como no ha sido mi caso, nuestra palabra no vale nada. Cero. 

Pero ya digo, no voy de víctima, aunque lo sea. Hace ya tres años que me puse el mundo por montera y negué lo absurdas de las acusaciones que sobre mí se hacían. No todos los días te levantas y, sin haber hecho nada, te piden 19 años y medio de cárcel. Pero no me arrugué. Y le planté cara al todopoderoso sistema. Por supuesto, el sistema va ganando por goleada. Y yo llevo cero tantos. Pero cada gol que me marcan, injustamente, corro hacia la red a recoger el balón y lo llevo hasta el mediocampo, para que saquen rápido y me vuelvan a marcar otro gol de manera injusta. Porque cuánto peor, mejor. A menudo en la vida no se trata de ganar, sino de lo que puedes aprender de una derrota.

Voy a contar mi historia. Y cada palo, que aguante su vela. Este no es un relato en contra de mi exmujer, aunque espero que al leerlo le lleve a una reflexión profunda de los errores cometidos por su parte, y que en el futuro trate de enmendarlos. Porque, a pesar del daño hecho, le deseo en la vida lo mejor: es la madre de mis hijos y eso no se puede cambiar.
Pero si por alguien voy a contar mi historia es por mis hijos, los seres más maravillosos de la Tierra. Unos niños de 9 y 7 años, que no se merecían haber pasado por todo esto. El que me conoce, sabe que en estos últimos tres años, nada ha borrado mi sonrisa. Y nada ha hecho brotar en mí ni odio ni rencor. Y eso ha sido lo que me ha mantenido vivo. Eso y el apoyo de mi familia, de mis amigos, de mis compañeros, de mi actual pareja. Sin ese apoyo, hace mucho que estaría en una caja de pino. Pero va a ser que no. Y si escribo estas miles de palabras es para que mis hijos, cuando sean mayores de edad, puedan leer la historia de su padre. Por si muero antes, y no puedo contárselo yo. Y además, como mi historia es tan absurda, estoy seguro que invitará a la reflexión a todo el que la lea, y se verá claro que es precisa una inmediata derogación de la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género tal y como está planteada. 

Por último, para terminar con esta pequeña introducción, darle las gracias a Alicia, mi exmujer. No es con ironía. Y ahora explicaré por qué: toda persona necesita encontrarle un sentido a la vida. Gracias a su actitud y a colocarme en una situación extrema de lucha por la supervivencia, me ha mostrado el camino que tenía que seguir en la vida. El camino que llevo recorriendo desde hace tres años y que no es otro que el de luchar contra una de las leyes más injustas que jamás se hayan promulgado en la historia del ser humano, una ley que coloca al varón en una posición de culpable antes de ser juzgado. Recorrer ese camino, con una sonrisa en mi cara y con la cabeza muy alta, es lo que ha dado sentido a mi existencia. Y es el relato de ese recorrido la mejor enseñanza que les puedo transmitir a mis hijos.




1976


Nací en Badajoz, 13 meses después de la muerte de Franco. Mi madre tuvo un embarazo normal, de nueve meses. Por tanto ni uno solo de los átomos que componen mi cuerpo y mi alma, vivieron en la que unos llaman Dictadura y otros, en la intimidad, años gloriosos.
Quiero así desmarcarme desde el minuto cero, del anterior régimen. 
Yo nací en la Transición, época dorada de la política en España, donde comunistas, nacionalistas, socialistas y postfranquistas se reunían juntos y eran capaces de sacar adelante un texto que nos une a todos, la Constitución. En 1980, en Madrid, mis padres me matricularon en la Escuela Pública. Eran los años de la movida, la EGB y la Bola de Cristal. Yo soy un producto de esos años, de esa educación. Mi educación básica fue siempre con el gobierno socialista de Felipe González en el poder.
Y en la Escuela Pública continúo hoy en día. Han pasado 38 años desde que entrara por primera vez al Cole. Lo recuerdo perfectamente: lloraba y no me quería separar de las faldas de mi mamá. Luego, le cogí gusto a lo de estar en un colegio. Después del instituto, pasé a estudiar magisterio. Y casi sin descanso, aprobé las oposiciones por inglés y llevo ya 17 años de funcionario como maestro. Soy maestro de vocación.
En mi casa éramos dos hermanas y tres hermanos: en mi casa había igualdad, la mamé desde la cuna. Había reparto de tareas, algo que agradeceré siempre a mis padres, pues ahora que soy adulto no dependo de nadie para cocinar, hacer la colada, coser, planchar, barrer, fregar, etc.…En mi casa no hubo distinciones por sexo, ni a la hora de realizar las tareas domésticas ni a la hora de poder ir a la Universidad.
Me interesó tanto el tema de la Igualdad que, después de hacer mis pinitos en la Facultad de Políticas estudiando Antropología Social, decidí matricularme en el Máster de Igualdad de Género de la Universidad Complutense. No pude acabarlo, pero aprendí mucho de aquella experiencia. De nada me valió ese aprendizaje cuando me di de bruces con la realidad, cuando me di cuenta a base de palos que una cosa es lo que te cuentan en las aulas de las facultades y otra bien distinta la realidad de los Juzgados de Violencia de Género. Por cierto que, al menos en Coruña, no se llaman así: se llaman Juzgados de Violencia sobre la Mujer. 




1997


Galicia. He recorrido algo de mundo y si digo que ésta es una de las regiones más bellas del planeta no me equivoco. Yo entré a Galicia andando, con ampollas en los pies, por Pedrafita. La subida a O Cebreiro es tan espectacular como dura. Pero nunca olvidaré como marcó mi juventud la bajada por los valles desde O Cebreiro hasta Triacastela: ante mis ojos una explosión de verdor que me llenaba de júbilo. 

Tuve un flechazo a primera vista. Pero eso no fue nada para lo que mis ojos han podido descubrir y descubren todavía por estas tierras: los acantilados de Vixía Herbeira, Ribeira Sacra, A Lanzada, As Fragas do Eume… estoy enamorado de esta esquina de la península. Aunque algunos, muy pocos, de los que andan por aquí se empeñen en hacérmelas pasar canutas, no tienen nada que hacer: una ración de pulpo o unos mejillones de Lorbé y una caña de Estrella siempre pueden estar al final del día, y con eso basta para arreglar el peor de ellos. Eso y el mar. La mar. El gélido océano, sus colores y su olor. 
Para alguien como yo que ha pasado casi todos los veranos de su vida bajo el sol de justicia extremeño y su implacable y alegre cielo azul, es cierto que los días grises del Norte a veces se hacen cuesta arriba. Mas no es menos cierto que es en muchos de esos días, de fina lluvia, donde he encontrado sosiego y paz interior. 

Y es en esos días, donde más me he encontrado, donde más he crecido. Por eso, si quieres crecer, vente para acá. Las fotos con el cielo gris es verdad que no quedan muy bien en Instagram, pero aquí podrás encontrarte a ti mismo, que a veces de eso trata la vida. Y no olvides un chubasquero.
Sí, amo esta tierra, estas rías. Como amo mis raíces extremeñas y sus tierras, que trabajaron mis abuelos campesinos. Como amo también donde crecí: Madrid. Si en Galicia es donde me encuentro a mí mismo, Madrid es la ciudad donde me encuentro con los demás, donde casi nadie es de allí. Nos dicen chulos, pero es que la ciudad es más chula que un ocho, con su chulapo, su chulapa y su Chu-lín.

Y tanto amé a Galicia, y a una galega, que de esos amores nacieron dos soles. Uno se llama Hache y el otro Cecé. Sí, son mis hijos. Gallegos, con raíces extremeñas y madrileñas. Cuanta ñ, coñe. La ñ, letra que solo está presente en el español y en el galego. Cuando podáis, hijos, id y conocedlas.




2007


Regresé de una experiencia vital: un año enseñando español en un colegio de Carolina del Norte, en Estados Unidos. Solo puedo tener agradecimiento al pueblo americano, por lo bien que me acogió en su escuela. Estuve con un grupo de quinto de primaria, unos niños brillantes. Los niños son niños aquí y al otro lado del Océano, son lo más valioso de una sociedad. Hay que darles lo mejor, pues ellos son el futuro.

Los norteamericanos son un pueblo que acoge con los brazos abiertos al inmigrante que va allí a arrimar el hombro y a levantar su nación. Yo aporté mi granito de arena y me premiaron de muchas maneras, pero especialmente con su afecto y su respeto.

Por supuesto que su sistema democrático no es un sistema perfecto ni exento de corrupción. Pero sí que es un sistema que está mucho más pulido que el nuestro. Su Constitución es 190 años más antigua que la nuestra, y estoy seguro de que una Ley como la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género jamás hubiera prosperado allí, por Inconstitucional. Si dice la Constitución Española que somos iguales ante la ley, después hay que cumplirlo y no legislar en contra de esto. Y si tan buena es nuestra ley: ¿por qué ningún otro país tiene una copia de la nuestra? Nadie nos mira, nadie nos copia, no somos referencia en este ámbito.

Hijos míos, cuanto antes aprendáis que esto de que sois iguales ante la ley es falso, que vosotros en caso de divorcio podéis ser falsamente acusados por violencia de género (sin pruebas) y, automáticamente, pasareis a ser escoria en un Juzgado; de iguales ante la ley frente a una mujer que os vierta una acusación así, nada. Lo siento, pero así está montado.
Vuelvo a mi relato. Mayo de 2007, volví a España. Uno de mis mejores amigos se casaba. No tuvo una, sino dos despedidas de solteros. A los grandes hay que despedirles a lo grande. 

La segunda despedida fue en petite comité, solo tres profesionales de la farra. El destino, Coruña. Hay viajes, decisiones, casualidades, etc… que cambian toda una vida. Ese viaje cambió la mía.

Salimos a divertirnos, tomar unas copas y reírnos. Nada de disfraces, ni drogas, ni prostitución: tres amigos que se juntan para divertirse y lanzar al prometido al matrimonio. Éramos unos críos, a los que la vida tendría que salir a su encuentro. Afortunadamente.

Entre copa y copa apareció ella, Alicia. Me cogió la cintura y me preguntó: “¿Quieres ser el padre de mis siete hijos?”. Yo, un poco afectado ya por el ron, solo acerté a decir que necesitaba ir al baño.

¿Debí haber salido corriendo? No lo creo. Por un lado, pienso que sí, me hubiera ahorrado muchos disgustos. Pero por otro lado, de aquel encuentro casual nacieron mis hijos. Entonces, haciendo balance, me importan bien poco los disgustos que me haya podido llevar. Todo merece la pena por escuchar la sonrisa de mis hijos, por darles un abrazo, por ver como crecen y se hacen hombres. 

Aquella noche no ocurrió nada entre ella y yo. Tan solo ella cogió mi móvil, grabó su nombre y su número en mi agenda de contactos y volví a Madrid. Ahí quedó la cosa. 

El destino, de todos modos, es caprichoso e hizo una carambola. Javier, un gran amigo, marchaba a trabajar a Brasil. La crisis pegaba duro en el 2007 y él, un profesional excelente, tenía que emigrar. Brasil era entonces una economía emergente que preparaba ilusionada el Mundial del 2014 y las Olimpiadas del 2016. Y allí mi amigo iba a encontrar el amor, el reconocimiento profesional y su sol particular, un niño hispanobrasileño que espero podamos ver un día jugar con la Roja. Mi amigo me encomendó que me hiciera cargo de su casa en Coruña. Y yo, aquel verano del 2007, subí mucho a Galicia. Y empecé a quedar con aquella chica, la de los siete hijos, que era todo empuje. Y me enamoré, al más puro estilo Disney, como un niñato. 

Y de aquellos polvos, estos lodos. Nunca mejor dicho. Un gigantesco lodazal.


----------



## El pernales (11 Oct 2018)

Papa maravillas, da difusión a tu libro. Envía un ejemplar a los medios, llama a sus directores y se lo explicas si quieren una entrevista, envíala a la ministro /a de justicia aunque te pongan a parir, da igual que hablen bien o mal de ella, pero que hablen. Convocada los medios y sal aunque sea en pelotas para que seas noticia. Encadénate al ayuntamiento con un ejemplar y una pancarta. Hazte unas camisetas y unas pegatinas y las pones en tu coche,En un foro lo leerán cuatro gatos. En la calle será más gente la que te conozca. Te acuerdas de Ruiz Mateos vestido de superman? Supo vender bien su problema. Todo el mundo lo conocía. Usa los mismos métodos. No importa que hablen bien o mal de ti. Lo importante es que hablen y te conozcan.


----------



## lucky starr (11 Oct 2018)

Intenta enviar el libro (antes acuérdate de registrarlo para que no te lo plagien) a periódicos "alternativos" tipo La Tribuna de Cartagena, OK diario, El Confidencial, Voz Populi, etc.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Oct 2018)

Procuro darle difusión, y no pierdes nada por ponerlo en páginas tipo verkami, pero vamos por lo que veo leyendo en el foro, sigues enganchado a la que te ha hecho la vida imposible y así no vas a quitarte las cadena psicológicas.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (11 Oct 2018)

Gracias por la historia. La he leído entera y lamentablemente la ley hace que hoy en día tener el certificado de mujer maltratada sea algo equivalente a tener el certificado de discapacidad, otorgando beneficios fiscales,ayudas, reservas de empleo etc. Esto que en un principio sería algo bueno para ayudar a las mujeres realmente maltratadas, que no son pocas por desgracia, las arpías como tú ex que tampoco son pocas lo usan para joder a los hombres que son betas como tú y yo. Los verdaderamente perjudicados de estas situaciones son los niños que se ven condenados a un hogar desestructurado y las verdaderas maltratadas que ven como arpías consumen de forma injusta los recursos que iban destinadas a ellas.

Muy bueno lo del bobolumen ¿Era una Xara Picasso blanca?


----------



## Nete (11 Oct 2018)

El pernales dijo:


> Papa maravillas, da difusión a tu libro. Envía un ejemplar a los medios, llama a sus directores y se lo explicas si quieren una entrevista, envíala a la ministro /a de justicia aunque te pongan a parir, da igual que hablen bien o mal de ella, pero que hablen. Convocada los medios y sal aunque sea en pelotas para que seas noticia. Encadénate al ayuntamiento con un ejemplar y una pancarta. Hazte unas camisetas y unas pegatinas y las pones en tu coche,En un foro lo leerán cuatro gatos. En la calle será más gente la que te conozca. Te acuerdas de Ruiz Mateos vestido de superman? Supo vender bien su problema. Todo el mundo lo conocía. Usa los mismos métodos. No importa que hablen bien o mal de ti. Lo importante es que hablen y te conozcan.



Y que imprima unos cuantos ejemplares y alguien los venda a un precio asequible en donde se manifieste. Y que envíe un ejemplar del libro físico a las asociaciones y bibliotecas que considere. Que no sea virtual, que ya se lo encuentren en la mano.

Es importante que la realidad del libro/historia se haga palpable, además de enviar enlaces del ebook terminado.


----------



## GT3RSR (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Ahora me toca afrontar el error y entrar en prisión.



¿Cómo?:::¿En base al falso maltrato psicológico? Para evitar esas cosas, SIEMPRE una grabadora grabando. O mejor, la cámara del móvil.

¿Pero ha habido ya juicio y tienes resolución que te condene a entrar a prisión?


----------



## 4motion (11 Oct 2018)

Existe una asociación de padres maltratados debería tirar por allí y hacer apariciones mediáticas si es necesario al estilo de Ruiz mateos también, y acércate al entorno de VOX que quieren derogar esta puta ley que muchos jueces están utilizando para encarcelar a hombres inocentes. 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cannavico (11 Oct 2018)

Te vendría bien contactar con Zugasti, de la asoc. Stop Feminazis, conocen este tipo de casos y han asesorado a mucha gente.

Mucho ánimo, lucha por tus hijos.


----------



## Alguien random (11 Oct 2018)

Te deseo mucha suerte. Pero me gustaría también preguntarte que te llevó a enamorar y a tener varios hijos con una persona capaz de manipular bajas laborales. Y como, aún sabiendo que era la típica persona que quiere un hombre florero, sigues adelante con la relación hasta que la cosa desemboca en denuncia viogen.

Sí, ya me lo supongo; los niños, la esperanza de poder arreglarlo, la hipoteca... lo de siempre.

Pero joder, tú eres un tío espabilado, con tu currito de funci, versado en letras... no sé, me pregunto si realmente soy el único en este maldito planeta que no da ni un solo paso en falso a base de pensar y repensar todas las decisiones que toma, desde la elección de la marca de tomate frito a la compra de una casa, y obviamente a la hora de emparejarme y de tener descendencia...


----------



## JMK (11 Oct 2018)

Un Goy Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Has venido a pedir ayuda a un sitio en el que se le desea la muerte a unos bebés sólo por los cargos políticos que ostentan sus padres. No te vas a ir con las manos vacías, pero no esperes que tu historia tenga una buena difusión si ello depende de ciertas personas que frecuentan este foro.
> 
> Yo te apoyo y te deseo que salgas cuanto antes de este trance. Cuando pueda leer la historia con tiempo te daré una opinión con más fundamento.
> 
> ...



Aquí este lumbreras hablando de los hijos de Ireno y Pabla. A los que, hasta donde yo he leído nadie de este foro ha deseado la muerte, y diciendo que los foreros somos tan chungos que no vamos a hacerle ni puto caso al OP.



El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



Aquí un podemita dando ejemplo de lo que es escoria. 

Menudo owned más rico.


----------



## fyahball (11 Oct 2018)

Toda la suerte del mundo.

Yo tb fui falsodenunciado, pero no acabé viogenizado. La jueza ( sí, una jueza ) me dió la razón.

El no poder estar con los hijos es el dolor más grande para un padre.

Yo tb pensé escribir un libro sobre el asunto para que lo leyese mi hijo de mayor, por suerte, no hace falta, pq mi hijo es varón y le estoy educando aqdecuadamente. Mi hijo está loco conmigo, y es absolutamente feliz el tiempo que pasamos juntos. Me echa mucho de menos y tengo que explicarle que no puedo estar todos los día con él por la "puta ley". Así nos referimos ambos a la ley, "la puta ley". Cuando su madre viene a recogerlo lo pasa mal ( yo tb ) y eso que ya hace casi dos años de toda la movida, y siempre me dice "la puta ley, papa".


----------



## fayser (11 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



¿Te refieres a los lloriqueos de las feminazis empoderadas que piden cuotas y rebajas en las pruebas de acceso?
¿O a los lloriqueos de los planchabragas que van calladitos detrás en las manifas feminazis?


----------



## jorge (11 Oct 2018)

Te animo con la iniciativa y opino que es muy amena.

He localizado estos dos errores;

_Todo merece la pena por escuchar la sonrisa de mis hijos

Despropósito tan despropósito_


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

Muchas gracias a todos.

Me dais ánimos y estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra de los consejos que me estáis dando. Ya lo estoy moviendo a medios y a asociaciones.

Sobre las reflexiones que hacéis sobre el pasado, las respeto. Pero hay que verse en mis zapatos. Hice lo que pude. 

Gracias y os sigo animando a que lo imprimáis, a que paséis el enlace, a que lo paséis a amigos, familiares, compañeros de trabajo. El blog lleva 500 visitas en 12 horas, va creciendo exponencialmente


----------



## el mensa (11 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Existe una asociación de padres maltratados debería tirar por allí y hacer apariciones mediáticas si es necesario al estilo de Ruiz mateos también, y acércate al entorno de VOX que quieren derogar esta puta ley que muchos jueces están utilizando para encarcelar a hombres inocentes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Las asociaciones a favor de la custodia compartida son un buen punto de apoyo al respecto, conocen de primera mano casos espantosos y los servicios ofrecidos a sus asociados son de primera calidad, especialistas en la materia. 

Mi caso es similar al del OP, no tan dramático pero coincide en muchos puntos. Lo mío lo consideré un infierno en vida del cual aun arrastro secuelas. No me quiero ni imaginar por lo que han pasado muchos hombres cuando los jueces y la policía no tenía experiencia y "se lavaban las manos", sin olvidar que los abogados especializados en el tema tampoco tenían experiencia y no eran tan eficaces como ahora a la hora de encarar un divorcio conflictivo de tal magnitud. 

Así como muchos hombres poco previsores y con mala suerte pensaron "que esto no les podía pasar", "mi primo/a es abogado (sin experiencia) y me sacará de esta" y otros excesos de confianza y previsión ante un sistema preparado para triturar a los varones. 

De todo se aprende y lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte. Yo tuve que trazar un plan de contingencias con todos los detalles y variables pormenorizados: Provisiones de fondos, escape a un lugar seguro, medidas defensivas documentales (archivo de documentos escritos, gráficos y sonoros), agenda de ejecución, variables y planes B para todo, psicólogo, etc. Si superas una prueba de vida así con relativo éxito te da confianza y experiencia en el futuro.

En mi caso lo más perjudicial en este orden ha sido: 
1) Consecuencias derivadas del maltrato psicológico infringido por su madre al menor.
2) Retraso de nueve años en mis planes vitales de futuro.
3) Siendo profano en la materia y sin ser exhaustivo en los costes de oportunidad y otros emergentes que son difíciles de cuantificar, un daño económico superior en todo caso a 90.000 €.

Lo escribo de carrerilla porque no es el primer comentario al respecto que hago. 

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios.
> 
> Sobre los objetivos que tengo al escribir/publicar esta novela, son muchos y variados:
> 
> ...





Hay un libro muy bueno sobre el tema, no en forma de novela, sin de documentación, que es muy bueno y fué un exitazo de ventas, se llama "La Celda del Inocente".







De la que por cierto, ya hay Crowfuniding para hacer la película:







La Celda de los Inocentes LA PELÃCULA - YouTube


----------



## el mensa (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> Me dais ánimos y estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra de los consejos que me estáis dando. Ya lo estoy moviendo a medios y a asociaciones.
> 
> ...



No hay de que, estamos para ayudarnos. El pasado no va a volver, confiamos en quien no debíamos y los errores los pagamos. Siéntete orgulloso de que estás peleando en una lucha desigual, que sigues avanzando, que no le debes nada a nadie excepto, quizás, a tu familiares que te han ayudado. 

Suerte de nuevo, amigo.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2018)

Beriaru dijo:


> La progresía no es marxismo, Xico. Te están vendiendo la moto :rolleye:



La progresía es fruto del Marxismo-Leninsimo.

Yuri Bezmenov | SubversioÌn IdeoloÌgica - YouTube


----------



## Aeneas (11 Oct 2018)

Me recuerda usted a Francesco Arcuri (seguro que recuerda el caso) y su lucha a contracorriente por tener a sus hijos de vuelta.

Hasta hace poco siempre me llamaba la atención de como lo más doloroso de estas separaciones es cuando vienen las denuncias falsas y los hombres no pueden ver a sus hijos. Sin embargo tuve una hija hace no mucho y si me la quitasen se me caería el mundo encima. Y por eso los legisladores hijos de puta saben donde hundirnos y dejarnos en la más misera absoluta, no sólo económica, sino también moral.

Yo de momento estoy bien con mi mujer y espero que todo siga igual.

Por mi parte, sólo me queda desearle suerte y que pueda ver a sus hijos. Lo que sí me gustaría preguntarle un par de cosillas: ¿vas seguro a la cárcel? ¿la sentencia es firme? ¿de cuánto es la condena? ¿Has pensado en irte de España?


----------



## el mensa (11 Oct 2018)

Alguien random dijo:


> Te deseo mucha suerte. Pero me gustaría también preguntarte que te llevó a enamorar y a tener varios hijos con una persona capaz de manipular bajas laborales. Y como, aún sabiendo que era la típica persona que quiere un hombre florero, sigues adelante con la relación hasta que la cosa desemboca en denuncia viogen.
> 
> Sí, ya me lo supongo; los niños, la esperanza de poder arreglarlo, la hipoteca... lo de siempre.
> 
> Pero joder, tú eres un tío espabilado, con tu currito de funci, versado en letras... no sé, me pregunto si realmente soy el único en este maldito planeta que no da ni un solo paso en falso a base de pensar y repensar todas las decisiones que toma, desde la elección de la marca de tomate frito a la compra de una casa, y obviamente a la hora de emparejarme y de tener descendencia...



Equivocarse es tan fácil que los que no se equivocan nunca no existen. Y el 90% de lo que nos pasa se debe al factor suerte. 

Yo también tenía señales de alarma por todos los sitios, al final "mi panel de control" tenía tantas luces encendidas que parecía un ovni y mira, aguanté varios lustros al lado de una persona poco recomendable.

Todo en esta vida es un proceso. Desde la posible captación por un/a psicópata hasta el despertar de la pesadilla. No es sencillo. 

En mi caso tengo un currículum académico más que aceptabe y uno profesional bueno/muy bueno. Pero mi ex me manipuló y se aprovechó de mi hasta niveles demenciales. 

El éxito en una faceta no lleva al éxito en las demás. Precisamente, una de mis preguntas introspectivas y "fundacionales" fue: ¿Porqué soy tan bueno en el trabajo y sin embargo fallo mucho en las relaciones sociales/afectivas?

Decidí emprender un camino de mejora de mis defectos, con información y ayuda eficaz, en principio para mejorar profesional y personalmente. Nada de charlatanes ni libros de autoayuda (aunque también los consulté, hay que aprender a contrastar información). *Poco a poco mis defectos, fallos y puntos débiles quedaron al descubierto, así como quienes se estaban aprovechando de ellos. *

El resto de la historia ya la he contado antes. Se empieza por intentar arreglarlo, luego te das cuenta que es imposible, pasan los años, empeoras, *llega un momento que tocas fondo y el instinto de supervivencia se activa*: O paro esto o me consumo poco a poco. *Pensé: ¿Agonías lentas? No, gracias. Ya tendré tiempo a envejecer y morir. Hay que ponerse en marcha con lo que me queda de energía y escapar de esto.*


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2018)

Aeneas dijo:


> Me recuerda usted a Francesco Arcuri (seguro que recuerda el caso) y su lucha a contracorriente por tener a sus hijos de vuelta.
> 
> Hasta hace poco siempre me llamaba la atención de como lo más doloroso de estas separaciones es cuando vienen las denuncias falsas y los hombres no pueden ver a sus hijos. Sin embargo tuve una hija hace no mucho y si me la quitasen se me caería el mundo encima. Y por eso *los legisladores hijos de puta saben donde hundirnos y dejarnos en la más misera absoluta, no sólo económica, sino también moral.*
> 
> ...



Yuri Bezmenov | SubversioÌn IdeoloÌgica - YouTube


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Jose.

Primero, suerte con el libro y en general. Espero que pronto puedas ver a tus hijos y mantener tu rol de padre.

Y gracias por ayudar a difundir esta realidad. Yo me escapé por los pelos de ser viogenizado. Intento promover la Custodia Compartida y por moverme en este mundillo me llegan casos como el tuyo.

Lo que está pasando en España con la LIVG es una aberración absoluta. Y hay que combatirla.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Captain Julius (11 Oct 2018)

El pernales dijo:


> Papa maravillas, da difusión a tu libro. Envía un ejemplar a los medios, llama a sus directores y se lo explicas si quieren una entrevista, envíala a la ministro /a de justicia aunque te pongan a parir, da igual que hablen bien o mal de ella, pero que hablen. Convocada los medios y sal aunque sea en pelotas para que seas noticia. Encadénate al ayuntamiento con un ejemplar y una pancarta. Hazte unas camisetas y unas pegatinas y las pones en tu coche,En un foro lo leerán cuatro gatos. En la calle será más gente la que te conozca. Te acuerdas de Ruiz Mateos vestido de superman? Supo vender bien su problema. Todo el mundo lo conocía. Usa los mismos métodos. No importa que hablen bien o mal de ti. Lo importante es que hablen y te conozcan.



Las pintadas a favor de la custodia compartida en rotondas y puentes duran apenas días.

Crees sinceramente que los medios van a promover una novela sobre VIOGEN desde la óptica de un falsodenunciado? Sabes lo que le sucedió al documental Silenciados?

Lamentablemente, creo que el único modo de darle voz a esto es, o bien por internet (felicidades, dado el difícil primer paso) o la auto-edición. Esto, que siempre ha sido un estigma para una obra narrativa, creo que ha cambiado ultimamente para bien, con muchos escritores (creo recordar que algun conforero también) que publican y distribuyen via amazon.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (11 Oct 2018)

Alguien random dijo:


> Te deseo mucha suerte. Pero me gustaría también preguntarte que te llevó a enamorar y a tener varios hijos con una persona capaz de manipular bajas laborales. Y como, aún sabiendo que era la típica persona que quiere un hombre florero, sigues adelante con la relación hasta que la cosa desemboca en denuncia viogen.
> 
> Sí, ya me lo supongo; los niños, la esperanza de poder arreglarlo, la hipoteca... lo de siempre.
> 
> Pero joder, tú eres un tío espabilado, con tu currito de funci, versado en letras... no sé, me pregunto si realmente soy el único en este maldito planeta que no da ni un solo paso en falso a base de pensar y repensar todas las decisiones que toma, desde la elección de la marca de tomate frito a la compra de una casa, y obviamente a la hora de emparejarme y de tener descendencia...



No te pongo una explicación gráfica porque me gano el baneo. 

Las locas manipulan al hombre a base de buenas mamadas y ahí, amigo la mayoría de los hombres tenemos nuestro talón de Aquiles.

A esto le podemos sumar que el OP, probablemente, fuera de joven el tipo chaval buen estudiante y formal que no moja las bragas y pudo tener quizá una juventud pocofollista o nuncafollista. En estas circunstancias es fácil que un hombre "bueno y sensible" caiga en las garras de una arpía.

Si hubiera sido Johny pollatatuada le hubiera pegado la patada y se hubiera desentendido el primer mes del primer embarazo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2018)

Dais puta pena, ya hay un partido (VOX) que dice a cajas destempladas que la va a derogar, para cuando eso llegue el runrún que tiene que haber es el de castigar a los aplicadores e instigadores de la ley.

Y, señores del Tribunal Constitucional (ZP y sus secuaces incluidos), no nos hemos olvidado de ustedes, si se puede hacer (acabar con ustedes por la vía de una ley adhoc para ustedes y para juzgar sus actos), se hará.

Como con una ley en la mano "todo es posible", pues ya nos veremos en el futuro, creo que se va a poner la cosa calentica en temas económicos y va a haber justo el cabreo necesario para que estas cosas se hagan.

SE JUZGARÁ EL PASADO DE CADA UNO, NO LO DUDEN.

Solo hace falta que se acabe la sopa boba del BCE y que cada uno se manifieste como realmente es cuando no le salen las cosas.

Verás qué risas nos vamos a pasar todos juntos (y juntas).


----------



## azazeldos (11 Oct 2018)

Muchas felicidades por tu escrito.
Tengo un amigo que le pasó algo parecido, el se libró despues de tener que vender su vivienda en la playa para pagar abogados, los que no se libraron fueron los hijos, al quedar con la madre fueron arcilla en sus manos, la mayor es lesbiana porque a la madre se le metio entre oreja y oreja que lo fuera (la llevó a todas las reuniones/fiestas LGTB) y el niño raro es que aún esté en sus cabales, con la madre preguntandole todo el dia si no se ha dado cuenta de que es gay. Todo esto es verdad, tal lo cuento.


----------



## promocerdo (11 Oct 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ya te llegará el dia en que te falsodenuncien, hijo de puta... que yo sé de que va esto, putos bolcheviques de mierda!!



de verdad te crees que el xico marxista es un chico?

insultona, argumentos simplistas y infantiloides .... es una charo de manual, fiuncionaria seguramente.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2018)

Zavalita dijo:


> Las pintadas a favor de la custodia compartida en rotondas y puentes duran apenas días.
> 
> Crees sinceramente que los medios van a promover una novela sobre VIOGEN desde la óptica de un falsodenunciado? Sabes lo que le sucedió al documental Silenciados?
> 
> Lamentablemente, creo que el único modo de darle voz a esto es, o bien por internet (felicidades, dado el difícil primer paso) o la auto-edición. Esto, que siempre ha sido un estigma para una obra narrativa, creo que ha cambiado ultimamente para bien, con muchos escritores (creo recordar que algun conforero también) que publican y distribuyen via amazon.



A ver si te piensas que los que han montado el chiringuito y aplican la ley no están también fichados y bien fichados.

La UCO se va a pasar 10 años pegando patadas a la puerta de asociaciones y domicilios de guerreros de la lucha de género.

¿Si se puede perseguir a un cura por tocarle la pierna a un monaguillo hace 25 años no se va a poder perseguir a toda esta amalgama de sinverguenzas?

En cuanto se pille por banda a las denunciadoras cantan hasta la traviata, ya tenemos una destacada que será noticia cuando llegue el momento de dar las patadas en el culo:








Del estilo, Juana Rivas: me anularon totalmente, hacía las acusaciones que ellas me decían, me hicieron creer que era especial y todos los hombres eran monstruos...

Lo único que hace falta es que se acabe el combustible monetario que sostiene toda esta torre de disparates.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios.
> 
> Sobre los objetivos que tengo al escribir/publicar esta novela, son muchos y variados:
> 
> ...





Joder, me he tenido que salir a fumar al leer los primeros puntos.

Me has recordado cuando le escribí una carta a mi hijo, para que la leyese cuando cumpliese 18 años. La escribí mientras él jugaba a mi lado, dos días antes de tener que su madre le recogiese y pensaba que seguramente no volvería a verle.

No hay palabras para explicar lo que se siente en un momento así.

Y yo no he escrito un libro. En su lugar guardé todos los papeles de todos los Juicios, pensando (naifmente) que mi hijo lo podría leer cuando fuese mayor, y valorar por sí mismo.

Digo naifmente porque un chico de 18 o 20 años, no va a querer saber de algo que ocurrió más de una década antes.

Ahora que tengo la Custodia Compartida y él ya tiene edad de tener criterio, y puesto que mi ex sigue dando por culo a cada oportunidad, por lo menos le doy a leer los correos, para que vea que decimos cada uno. También le he dado a ver algún video de las vistas que hemos tenido. 

Deseo de corazón que recobres el contacto. Yo estuve más de un año viéndole apenas unos días al mes, y era insoportable.

Pero tal vez mi consejo sea es: lucha por recupear a tus hijos, pero no confies tu relación con ellos (o su valoración sobre tu persona) al libro. Trabaja para mantener el contacto suficiente para poder estar a su lado cuando empiecen a tener criterio suficiente para empezar a valorar las actuaciones de cada uno.

Sigue peleandolo. Pero ten cuidado y valora. Yo también me he dejado una cantidad enorme de dinero, similar a la que ha puesto un forero, y después de 7 años, sigo teniendo episodios que suponen más gastos Judiciales.

He leido la mayor parte de lo que has copiado del libro. Muy posiblemente no me lo leeré (esto ya me afecta demasiado, y con atender (supuestamente) a la Asociación que tengo, ya tengo suficiente).

Por cierto, que yo también viví en NC, hace ya 20 años.


----------



## timmons (11 Oct 2018)

He leido la primera parte y me parece muy bien escrita. 
Entiendo perfectamente tu situación porque estuve metido en algo muy parecido.

Como terapia seguro que es cojonuda escribir un libro. Rememorar cada instante y cada error está bien pero tiene que ser en plan terapia, como cuando escribes algo y luego lo entierras. No puedes hacerte cargo de ese peso.

No es el lugar más indicado burbuja para palmaditas en el hombro. Hay muchísimo frustrado que se alegra muchisimo de que no sea su vida la única que se ha ido al garete.

Quédate con los consejos de Vox, asociaciones varias, pero también ten mucho cuidado de no dejarte vampirizar por ello. Ten en cuenta que esos sitios son un nido de alcoholicos puteros y gente que odia al mundo y a las mujeres y no son capaces ni siquiera de ir al médico sin beberse antes una cerveza. No los necesitas cerca. Tú eres de otra manera.

Por otra parte como hijo de padres divorciados con 20 años de abogados y jueces te puedo decir que a mí ni a ninguno de mis hermanos nos gusta hablar nunca de esos temas. Queremos olvidar las peleas de nuestros padres. No me importa demasiado la versión de cada uno acerca de los motivos. Quiero vivir mi vida y que ellos sean felices cada uno a su manera, pero éso de remover mierda te aseguro que no es lo que uno quiere. No estoy seguro de querer leer el libro que hubiera escrito mi padre o madre en la actualidad por muchas dudas que me resolviera. Asi que en ese aspecto no esperes demasiado. Te va a doler menos la indiferencia futura.

Mucho ánimo y te aseguro que cuando lo termines yo lo compraré para apoyarte. Mucha suerte padre maravilla.


----------



## Señor Calopez (11 Oct 2018)

Papá manos largas.

¿El prólogo lo ha escrito Bretón?


----------



## fyahball (11 Oct 2018)

timmons dijo:


> Por otra parte como hijo de padres divorciados con 20 años de abogados y jueces te puedo decir que a mí ni a ninguno de mis hermanos nos gusta hablar nunca de esos temas.



Aquí hay un problema. No voy a ser yo quien te diga que problema es, pero el problema está ahí.

Yo te aseguro que si hubiera pasado mi infancia, adolescencia o madurez sin poder tener contacto con mi padre estaría deseando leer el libro de mi padre explicando sus cirscunstancias.

Yo me espero muchas cosas de mi hijo, pero no que de mayor vaya a ser indiferente a los hechos que han marcado su vida y la relación con su padre.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> ¿Cómo?::
> 
> ¿Pero ha habido ya juicio y tienes resolución que te condene a entrar a prisión?



Sí, ha habido juicio. En febrero de 2018. Primera instancia, 5 años y seis meses de prisión.

Y la Audiencia Provincial, justo hace unos días, 4 años y 3 meses.

Viene más adelante en el libro



Joaquim dijo:


> Hay un libro muy bueno sobre el tema, no en forma de novela, sin de documentación, que es muy bueno y fué un exitazo de ventas, se llama "La Celda del Inocente".
> 
> A PELÃCULA - YouTube[/url]



Sí, lo conozco y lo tengo. Es igual pero no es lo mismo. Quiero decir, lo ocurrido en esencia es lo mismo.

Lo distinto es la estructura del texto, lo que cuento, que es autobiográfico.

De todos modos, recomiendo siempre leer "La celda de los Inocentes". Cuanta más literatura haya sobre el tema para indicar que el rey está desnudo, mejor



Aeneas dijo:


> Me recuerda usted a Francesco Arcuri (seguro que recuerda el caso) y su lucha a contracorriente por tener a sus hijos de vuelta.
> 
> 
> Por mi parte, sólo me queda desearle suerte y que pueda ver a sus hijos. Lo que sí me gustaría preguntarle un par de cosillas: ¿vas seguro a la cárcel? ¿la sentencia es firme? ¿de cuánto es la condena? ¿Has pensado en irte de España?



Lo más seguro que ingrese, sí. Rascar algo en el Supremo lo veo imposible. Quizá un indulto, en cuanto diga que cuento mi historia en burbuja me lo conceden...
Pensé en irme de España hará un año. Tenía ya contrato para irme a Maryland en agosto de 2018. Pero mi ex dio una nueva vuelta de tuerca y no me dude ir.
Marcharme ahora sería fugarme y no lo contemplo.



Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Papá manos largas.
> 
> ¿El prólogo lo ha escrito Bretón?



Te vendría bien un psiquiatra.


Muchas gracias por vuestros ánimos. De apoyo ando bien, me sujeta mucha gente. Aun así no imagináis la energía que da vuestras palabras de ánimo, vuestros consejos

Pero ahora que me veo en una celda en el horizonte quiero ir un paso más allá en mi lucha contra esta Ley.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2018)

Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Papá manos largas.
> 
> ¿El prólogo lo ha escrito Bretón?



Bretón va a ser el que haga la investigación y juicio a todos estos guerreros VIOGEN cuando llegue el momento, y lo más patético de todo es que los únicos a los que podréis acudir llorando para que la turba no os linche será a los mismos que estamos aquí bramando contra el disparate VIOGEN.

Manda cojones, siempre igual.


----------



## Orisos (11 Oct 2018)

Tal vez tu libro debiera ser leido por todo aquel que este pensando en casarse y tener hijos.A lo mejor se lo pensarian dos veces.

Yo por mi parte solo puedo decir que estos hilos solo hacen que aumentar mi misoginia con las mujeres y mis ganas de reventar cabezas de politicuchos (y a los votantes de estos).


----------



## grom (11 Oct 2018)

Lo he leido. No es una novela, pero se lee facil y es interesante. Te animo a publicarlo.

La utilidad es doble. Por una parte, cuentas de primera mano el infierno del genero. Los hombres somos parias, el estado de derecho no existe para nosotros.

Y por otra parte, para cualquier joven español, eres un ejemplo obvio DE LO QUE NO HAY QUE HACER.
Empezando por iniciar una relacion con una mujer que esta mintiendo y estafando. 

Ya lo he visto mas veces pero me sigue sorprendiendo, el aparato del genero te esta destruyendo la vida, pero por favor, lo primero las disculpas.....

".....morían en España unas 50 mujeres al año. Una barbaridad...."

50 muertes anuales de mujeres por violencia domestica significa que ESPAÑA ES UNO DE LOS PAISES MAS SEGUROS DEL MUNDO PARA LAS MUJERES.







En este pais hay unos 300 homicidios al año (2/3 de las victimas hombres). Alguien los considera un problema? Una lacra? Hay propuestas de toque de queda para reducirlos? Bombardeo continuo de noticias? No?
Por supuesto que no.

Si 300 muertos no son un problema.... porque una parte, los 50-60 viogen, si lo es?
Porque?


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

grom dijo:


> Lo he leido. No es una novela, pero se lee facil y es interesante. Te animo a publicarlo.
> 
> La utilidad es doble. Por una parte, cuentas de primera mano el infierno del genero. Los hombres somos parias, el estado de derecho no existe para nosotros.
> 
> ...



Esto de acuerdo en casi todo contigo y gracias por los ánimos.

Pero no cortes y extraigas el texto donde a ti te interesa. Primero describo:

"en 2004 morían en España unas 50 mujeres al año. " Ahí hay un punto, se acaba la oración.

Después hago otra:

" Una barbaridad que muera una sola mujer a manos de un hombre y una barbaridad que muera un hombre a manos de una mujer"

Es decir, la violencia es barbarie. Punto.

Me ha sorprendido que entrecomille lo que le salga de las narices.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (11 Oct 2018)

Eres un mercenario del heteropatriarcado opresor que pretende interrumpir la implantación real de la igualdad entre los ciudadanos y ciudadanas de España, y serás castigado severamente por ello.


----------



## Aeneas (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Lo más seguro que ingrese, sí. Rascar algo en el Supremo lo veo imposible. Quizá un indulto, en cuanto diga que cuento mi historia en burbuja me lo conceden...
> Pensé en irme de España hará un año. Tenía ya contrato para irme a Maryland en agosto de 2018. Pero mi ex dio una nueva vuelta de tuerca y no me dude ir.
> Marcharme ahora sería fugarme y no lo contemplo.



:

¿4 años? Flipo. He leido la 2 últimas páginas de tu libro rápidamente y parece que que no tienen ninguna prueba contra usted, sólo unos (supuestos) whatsapps agresivos... ¿te meten 4 años sin una sola prueba? Joder, si incluso la hubieses llamado "zorra hija de puta malnacida" no es para meter a alguien en el talego.

En fin, te iba a decir medio en broma que te largases a Bélgica con un lacito amarillo para que el mocho te hiciese un hueco en su casoplón, pero no tengo ni ganas de cachondeo.

No estoy muy puesto en derecho, pero con condenas similares, he visto que al año puedes estar en tercer grado (sólo dormir en el talego).

Mi consejo, como ya te han dicho antes, es que presentes tu caso a asociaciones como la de Projustica, de Paco Zugasti, a VOX y demás asociaciones que se me escapan. Obviamente estudiarán tu caso al detalle, pero si tienes razón, pueden dar la cara por ti. A VOX por ejemplo le interesa sacar toda la mierda de este estercolero socialista y podrían ayudarte.

En fin. El problema de esto, es la legión de resentidos que se tiene que estar creando en España. Quitarle los hijos a miles de personas (y en consecuencias a miles más de abuelos y familiares) es de criminales. En parte entiendo que luego más de uno pierda la cabeza y acabe en tragedia. Ojalá nunca esté en algo como usted. Pero si tengo claro una cosa, si alguna vez voy a por alguien no sería a por mi ex, me llevo por delante al primero diputado o feminazi que pille. El día que esos hijos de putas empiecen a caer como moscas, cambiará la cosa.


----------



## grom (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Esto de acuerdo en casi todo contigo y gracias por los ánimos.
> 
> Pero no cortes y extraigas el texto donde a ti te interesa. Primero describo:
> 
> ...



Creo que no te has ido al parrafo correcto, las frases sin cortar son:

"Cuando se aprobó en 2004 morían en España unas 50 mujeres al año. Una barbaridad, por supuesto."

No quiero discutir contigo, que bastante tienes ya.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

grom dijo:


> Creo que no te has ido al parrafo correcto, las frases sin cortar son:
> 
> "Cuando se aprobó en 2004 morían en España unas 50 mujeres al año. Una barbaridad, por supuesto."
> 
> No quiero discutir contigo, que bastante tienes ya.



Tienes razón. Disculpas, cité de memoria. De todos modos creo que es ahí donde lo comparo con las cifras de suicidios de los hombres.

Sí, no voy a entrar en discusiones.


----------



## grom (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Tienes razón. Disculpas, cité de memoria. De todos modos creo que es ahí donde lo comparo con las cifras de suicidios de los hombres.
> 
> Sí, no voy a entrar en discusiones.



Es que es un poco frustrante que, no se si consciente o inconscientemente todos estemos "justificando" la VIOGEN.

Obviamente, cada uno de los 300 homicidios anuales, considerado individualmente, es una tragedia para los afectados. 
Pero la cifra total en un pais como España NO ES NINGUN PROBLEMA. Lo contrario, nos deja como uno de los paises mas seguros del mundo:






Lo mismo para viogen. No hay excusa ninguna para leyes de autor, perdida de derechos y discriminacion contra los hombres. Ninguna excusa.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

grom dijo:


> Es que es un poco frustrante que, no se si consciente o inconscientemente todos estemos "justificando" la VIOGEN.
> 
> 
> Lo mismo para viogen. No hay excusa ninguna para leyes de autor, perdida de derechos y discriminacion contra los hombres. Ninguna excusa.




Gracias, buena gráfica. 

He colgado una segunda parte en el blog de papamaravilla. Con eso ya estaría el 50% del libro publicado.

He querido llegar ahí para que pudierais leer el capítulo sobre mi madre. 

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (11 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Gracias, buena gráfica.
> 
> He colgado una segunda parte en el blog de papamaravilla. Con eso ya estaría el 50% del libro publicado.
> 
> ...



Gracias por compartirlo. Ojalá se pueda solucionar.


----------



## rmacnamara (11 Oct 2018)

Ánimo. Y lo mejor y paciencia. Aún no tuve tiempo de leer tus páginas, prometo hacerlo y decir algo. Pero como petición si pueden dejar un texto semi oculto para nuestras madres que no quieren ver en lo que se ha transformado el feminismo, algo sentimental y feminino madre, podría ser un libro útil como regalo de Navidad.


----------



## Foreto (11 Oct 2018)

Primera instancia, 5 años y seis meses de prisión.

Y la Audiencia Provincial, justo hace unos días, 4 años y 3 meses.

Viene más adelante en el libro



Pero esto es posible?????
He leído lo que has publicado esta mañana y no me puedo creer que sólo con lo que has contado te puedan condenar a 4 años, he pasado tu blog a mis amigos y tampoco dan crédito. No me puedo creer que los jueces (en dos instancias) puedan condenarte a 4 años si sólo ha ocurrido lo que has contado.

Si realmente eso es así deberías llevar tu caso a la opinión pública, hacer lo que sea por darlo a conocer.

Pienso como alguien que te ha contestado antes: no esperes demasiado de tus hijos, ellos nunca se pondrán en contra de su madre (aunque fuese una asesina), seguro que os querrán a los dos (aunque ella sea así) y no tendrán ningún interés en saber nada de vuestros conflictos.

Mucho ánimo y mantente fuerte.


----------



## el mensa (11 Oct 2018)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> Joder, me he tenido que salir a fumar al leer los primeros puntos.
> 
> Me has recordado cuando le escribí una carta a mi hijo, para que la leyese cuando cumpliese 18 años. La escribí mientras él jugaba a mi lado, dos días antes de tener que su madre le recogiese y pensaba que seguramente no volvería a verle.
> 
> ...



Un comentario duro de leer, la gente tiene que saberlo. 

Mi caso es similar al tuyo. No guardes rencor, entiendo que te vengan a la mente estos malos recuerdos pero hemos salido de esto. La gente no es consciente de lo mal que lo hemos pasado pero tiene que saber, tiene que leer y si quieren comprender.

Creo que el forero al que te refieres al decir la enorme cantidad de dinero gastado soy yo. 

Quisiera añadir ciertos matices en base a mi caso por si pueden ayudar a alguien en una situación parecida. Es una valoración a posteriori pero sucedió así: (Ojo tocho)

Cuando me di cuenta del berenjenal en el que estaba metido era demasiado pronto para intentar conseguir una custodia compartida. ¿Qué hice? Me sacrifiqué por mi hija, puse en grave riesgo mi salud mental (y a consecuencia física) aguantando todo lo que pude en un matrimonio fracasado en el que poco a poco mi ex me iba consumiendo mental y económicamente. No iba a dejar a mi hija sola con una psicópata manipuladora que trata a los demás como objetos e instrumentos a su servicio.

Primero intenté cambiar yo y sobreponerme al maltrato psicológico al que me sometía, con la vana esperanza de que el tiempo todo lo arregla si hay voluntad y cambiarla a ella. Voluntad que más tarde vi que solo había por mi parte. Pareceré tonto para el que no haya pasado por algo así pero estuve con ese plan*...

...Luego, dos años* después, superadas ciertas líneas rojas mi salud física y mental empezó a resentirse. Pero mi hija ya se acercaba a una edad más adecuada como para que un juez pueda valorar al menos una petición de custodia compartida sin que se la den automáticamente a su madre (la custodia). Ahí empecé realmente a combatir de manera eficaz y bajo asesoramiento el maltrato psicológico. Y ahí fui plenamente consciente de que no había remedio para ella, que yo no iba a pasar el resto de mis días y consumirme al lado de una maltratadora para la cual no eres más que un instrumento para conseguir sus objetivos vitales.

Como es evidente, el depredador (ella) se resiste a soltar a su presa pero todos tenemos nuestros puntos fuertes... y débiles. Los débiles de ella eran que se había montado una vida muy cómoda a costa mía, que aunque me lanzase una demanda salía perdiendo por bien que le saliera. Y por su puesto el exceso de confianza y arrogancia propio del que se cree dueño de otra persona en un típico tándem formado por psicópata y captado. 

Poco a poco fui recuperando el terreno perdido y asegurando cierto bienestar y mínimos. Un tira y afloja continuo, un desgaste que no cesa, ya que estás "jugando a su juego" y a una psicópata no puedes ganarle en su juego, solo puedes detectarla y huir... si puedes, pero ¿A costa de qué?... 

...Continuaba sin atreverme a dar el paso, por mi hija, por si salía mal. Yo podía asumir el coste económico pero no arriesgar el futuro de mi hija. Pero poco a poco te vas endureciendo, sus manipulaciones ya no te afectan, le has marcado tus líneas rojas, aunque sabes que no hay remedio y que es demasiado tarde para reparar su comportamiento psicopático le das la última oportunidad, como diría Ayrandiano2 en su "Hipótesis predator" _"un tiro a errar del cazador jabalís"_, pero con la diferencia que este jabalí es muy peligroso y tiene muchas armas. 

Ella no lo sabía, pero paralelamente al último intento de arreglar el matrimonio había empezado a ejecutarse mi plan de escape. Yo sabía que era imposible arreglarlo, pero me conformaba con dar un aspecto de normalidad familiar de cara a mi hija, ella debía de estar al margen. Yo tenía que hacer de "tripas corazón" socialmente, seguir soportando los vaivenes de una relación tormentosa en la que me puso a prueba infinidad de veces: Mentiras, falsos arrepentimientos, represalias, manipulaciones a mi hija, reconciliaciones, sexo salvaje (como nos conocen nuestras queridas psicópatas...), etc.

Yo notaba que se acercaba el momento, mi hija ya había alcanzado una edad razonable, me había recuperado física-psiquicamente, valoré si mis fuerzas podían aguantar el sprint final y al siguiente desmán disparé el segundo _"tiro a errar del cazador jabalís"_, del cual me arrepentí muchas veces... ¿Porqué? 

... No es fácil para una persona así encajar que todo ha terminado (que has escapado a su control), que ya no vas a ser su marido (esclavo), que tienes que buscar trabajo (se acabó la vida cómoda), que el fantástico matrimonio del que presumía socialmente se había acabado... Y lo que fue peor para ella, sabía que por su culpa. Porque primero avisé, luego le di un ultimátum, tengo la conciencia muy tranquila porque hice lo que cualquier persona decente haría... Y con dos cojones, porque hay que tenerlos bien puestos para "En medio de la selva, embadurnado en barro y con una antorcha en la mano pegar un grito y llamar al depredador para verte cara a cara con el".

Llegamos a un acuerdo de convivencia que obviamente yo cumplí pero para ella era desde el principio "papel mojado" (mentirosa e innoble). Ella no estaba preparada para dar la noticia en su círculo social (por vergüenza) ni tampoco podía falso denunciarme (hubiese sido su muerte social) pero si hacerme la vida imposible (para ver si yo perdía los papeles), amenazarme (perro ladrador...), continuar manipulando a mi hija (mezquindad abyecta), incluso intentar recuperarme. Perdió un tiempo precioso con su indecisión, craso error, y su otro punto débil fue el que me dio el triunfo: La escasa capacidad de planificación estratégica (lo fían todo al cuerpo a cuerpo) que tienen la mayoría de psicópatas...

Me lanzó una demanda de divorcio "a mala leche" pero como en la película del oeste "cometió tres errores": Eligió un mal abogado. Eligió una mala estrategia (la hicimos mala entre mi abogado y yo). Eligió un mal momento.

Conseguí la custodia compartida. He sufrido mucho y perdido mucho pero hay final feliz. Puedo pasear con la frente bien alta, mis familiares y amigos saben que soy una persona íntegra, fuerte, noble. Enfrento mis problemas, no le debo nada a nadie.

Yo también me salgo a fumar... Saludos.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2018)

promocerdo dijo:


> de verdad te crees que el xico marxista es un chico?
> 
> * insultona, argumentos simplistas y infantiloides *.... es una charo de manual, fiuncionaria seguramente.



Todos los Marxistas que he conocido son insultones, con argumentos simplistas e infantiloides, independientemente de sus genitales.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2018)

Foreto dijo:


> Primera instancia, 5 años y seis meses de prisión.
> 
> Y la Audiencia Provincial, justo hace unos días, 4 años y 3 meses.
> 
> ...



Chico, no sé qué clase de hijos tenéis vosotros pero en mi familia, por lo menos los hijos varones, en cuanto hemos tenido una edad lo primero que hemos hecho es despertar a la realidad de que ni papá ni mamá son perfectos y que las cosas que pasaban de pequeños hay que conocerlas de primera mano una vez que eres adulto y las puedes valorar.

Es de gilipollas no querer conocer a tus padres ni sus defectos y virtudes, muy probablemente tú te parezcas a ellos y son tus propios defectos y errores que vas a cometer lo que le ha pasado primero a ellos.

Menuda mentalidad, macho, para tener hijos así vale más no tenerlos, osea, les importa una mierda la historia de la vida de sus padres, ¿pero estamos locos?

Si eso es tan importante como la propia sangre, conocer quiénes eran tus antepasados y de dónde vienes, ¿y los antepasados más cercanos que tienes no los vas a auditar?

A veces no sé qué cojones tenéis en la cabeza, macho.


----------



## el mensa (11 Oct 2018)

Joaquim dijo:


> Todos los Marxistas que he conocido son insultones, con argumentos simplistas e infantiloides, independientemente de sus genitales.



Nunca podremos saber su edad ni sexo y si hace tan bien el papel que representa es porque coincide con su enfermiza personalidad. Un troll a sueldo como muchos de los que hay por aquí al que le han acertado el oficio.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (11 Oct 2018)

Upeo el hilo.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (11 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Un comentario duro de leer, la gente tiene que saberlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas mensajero del pasado. 

Que sepas que tu historia me ha emocionado. Me he visto reflejado en tantos detalles que has contado, que casi por un momento he pensado que hablabas de mí.

Enhorabuena por poder disfrutar de tu hija. Se te ve un hombre íntegro, te lo mereces.

Por mi parte el final, si la salud lo permite, será feliz. Pasearé con la frente bien alta como una persona íntegra, fuerte y noble también. Y junto a mis hijos.

Escuchándole dan ganas de irse a tomar una caña con usted. Gracias por contarlo


----------



## grom (12 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> ......
> Conseguí la custodia compartida. He sufrido mucho y perdido mucho pero hay final feliz. Puedo pasear con la frente bien alta, mis familiares y amigos saben que soy una persona íntegra, fuerte, noble. Enfrento mis problemas, no le debo nada a nadie.
> 
> Yo también me salgo a fumar... Saludos.



Me alegro por ti, pero no deja de ser TRISTE que el "final feliz" al que aspiramos y que estamos encantados de alcanzar sea la custodia compartida y no entrar en la carcel.

Han conseguido destruirnos como personas. Han conseguido que nos sintamos esclavos. Es triste.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Oct 2018)

Por curiosidad, ¿qué ha sido de la que fue tu ex-mujer? ¿Se ha metido en una relación para volver a destrozarle la vida a otro?

Espero que el karma le trate como es debido.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 00:26 ----------




El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



Sectario y dogmático hasta más no poder. Un poco más de empatía por esta persona que nos expone su caso y ha tenido la mala suerte de emparejarse con quien no debía y no haber reaccionado a tiempo.

PD: El xiko marxista es el mismo que defendía que le diesen una paliza a una chica de 19 años por ser hija de Le Pen, el mismo que ahora se convierte por arte de magia en el adalid contra "la violencia" hacia las mujeres. No creo que haya palabra en el diccionario que exprese la hipocresía tan grande que muestra.


----------



## Eremita (12 Oct 2018)

Mucho ánimo, y suerte.
Puede que me equivoque, pero tienes pinta de ser políticamente correcto, por esa introducción que haces para desvincularse del franquismo. Lo que me lleva a pensar que fuiste un alegre votante de ZP, un progre que no piensa en las consecuencias de sus actos. Si es así, no te lamentes demasiado, si me confundí, ruego que me disculpes.
Mis mejores deseos para tus hijos y para tí.


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Oct 2018)

Eremita dijo:


> Mucho ánimo, y suerte.
> Puede que me equivoque, pero tienes pinta de ser políticamente correcto, por esa introducción que haces para desvincularse del franquismo. Lo que me lleva a pensar que fuiste un alegre votante de ZP, un progre que no piensa en las consecuencias de sus actos. Si es así, no te lamentes demasiado, si me confundí, ruego que me disculpes.
> Mis mejores deseos para tus hijos y para tí.



Ahora estar en contra de una dictadura (Franco, Maduro, Hitler o Ho Chi Minh) significa lamerle el falo a ZP. Son silogismos sanos.

Esto no va de dictaduras, va de una ley que genera injusticias brutales y debe ser corregida. En EE.UU no hay atrocidades judiciales de este tipo.


----------



## Eremita (12 Oct 2018)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Ahora estar en contra de una dictadura (Franco, Maduro, Hitler o Ho Chi Minh) significa lamerle el falo a ZP. Son silogismos sanos.
> 
> Esto no va de dictaduras, va de una ley que genera injusticias brutales y debe ser corregida. En EE.UU no hay atrocidades judiciales de este tipo.



Manzanas traigo


----------



## Scire (12 Oct 2018)

Ante todo, te doy mi apoyo.

Me he leído, en una lectura rápida, el primer tercio de la novela que has colgado. Te doy una opinión más bien como lector, centrándome únicamente en lo que leo; la impresión que me ha dado tu escrito.

En primer lugar, como ya han dicho otros foreros, no podría llamarse novela, sino que es más bien un alegato en tu propia defensa, si bien en algunos puntos quieres meterle algo de literatura. Tampoco me parece mal; no eres escritor, ni tu objetivo es hacer alta literatura, sino dar a conocer tu historia.

Hay cosas que me han llamado mucho la atención; cosas que me han extrañado de tu historia. Voy a entrar en cosas algo más peliagudas. Igual lo que voy a decir no es del todo agradable. Pero, repito, todo esto lo digo como lector. No tienes ninguna obligación de relatar las cosas de forma totalmente objetiva, porque no es fácil y porque debes de estar muy tocado con el asunto.

Se ve que eres una persona preparada, pero a la vez presentas como una persona inocentona, fácil de engañar, casi que no sabe por dónde le da el viento. Esto me ha dejado un poco a cuadros.

Cuando conociste a tu mujer, eras perfectamente consciente de que se traía rollos raros. Sabías que se había tomado un año de baja, sus chanchullos para que la trasladaran utilizando a tu hijo... Vamos, que tu exmujer es obviamente una mala pieza, maquinadora, sin escrúpulos.
Tú, de todo esto, algo sabías, aunque dices que no en toda su profundidad. Solo prestas atención a estos hechos cuando surgen los primeros problemas entre vosotros. Entonces vuelves la vista atrás y te das cuenta de esas "señales" que no quisiste ver.

Y luego viene lo que me ha asombrado. Si no recuerdo mal, dices que dos años más tarde te pones en contacto con la administración para denunciar, con todas las pruebas, los tejemanejes de tu mujer para que la trasladaran.
Es decir, que en un principio casi que no estabas al tanto de lo que hacía tu mujer, pero luego presentas al detalle a RRHH las maquinaciones de tu mujer para que le den el traslado.

Quizás soy mal pensado, pero todo este hecho me da a pensar que te quedaste callado ante las acciones de tu mujer porque a ti también te beneficiaban. Es decir, que sabías lo que se traía con el informe falso del médico, pero como a ambos os beneficiaba el traslado, te quedaste callado. Igual por tonto, pero en ese momento ya estabas en el ajo.
Dos años después, te pones en contacto con RRHH para decirles que le informe era falso. Esto suena a venganza. Si yo fuera de RRHH, hubiera hecho lo mismo, mandarte a tomar viento. ¿Un informe falso? ¿Por qué dos años después viene el marido a denunciar algo así? RRHH no se va a meter en un lío con el médico. Para ellos es más sospechosa tu conducta que un informe médico.

En resumen, que me alargo. Te presentas como alguien a quien todo esto le ha sobrevenido de pronto, como algo inesperado; pero a la vez me da la sensación de que eras muy consciente de lo que estaba pasando y lo encubrías. No te inculpas de nada, de haber sido un encubridor, un cómplice, sino que te presentas como un redomado tonto que, pese a tener estudios y experiencia, eres fácil de engañar.

Concluyo. A todas luces pareces haber sido víctima de una harpía. Pero, a mis ojos, las cosas tal como las has contado te restarían credibilidad. Para el juez-lector, obviamente eres una persona inteligente, y tu mujer una loca bipolar. Como tu mujer es una loca, ya puede mentir en el juicio lo que quiera; se da por supuesto que una tarada mental no es coherente. En realidad, seguramente sea un psicópata, pero eso es más difícil de demostrar. Pero lo que no cuadra ante el juez-lector es que alguien sereno e inteligente se haga de nuevas ante hechos de los que él se ha beneficiado, y que intente descargarlo todo en su mujer. La dejas en posición para que te acuse de que te has aprovechado de su inestabilidad mental.

En cualquier caso, que te lleven siquiera a juicio por una relación así es un abuso. Lo normal es que todo esto se hubiera resuelto con un divorcio, que el juez os hubiera dado una colleja a los dos y pediros que os dejéis de historias y os preocupéis de los hijos.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (12 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> Ante todo, te doy mi apoyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenas Scire. Muchas gracias por tu crítica. Me parece elaboarada y aporta un nuevo enfoque.

Tratas dos temas. El primero, como yo pude emparejarme con alguien que se traía esos tejemarejes. A mí me sedujo primero. Después me enteré que preparaba unas oposiciones. Y después lo de que llevaba nueve meses de baja que al final fueron doce. Aprobó la oposición y siguió la vida. Su baja laboral fingida, según sus palabras, es del 2007. Yo lo que digo más adelante en mi novela es que cuando le pregunta mi abogada en sede judicial si ella había tenido problemas psicológicos antes de conocerme ella responde que no. Con rotundidad. Miente y queda impune.

Sobre este tema concluyo: me enamoré de la persona equivocada. Sí, soy culpable de ello. Puede pasar. Incluso a usted. Yo medité bien donde me metía, pero me sedujo. Una mujer tiene armas de seducción y puede doblegar a cualquier hombre bienintencionado.

Sobre lo segundo. El tema del traslado fraudulento. Lo explico en el libro y le voy a aportar el detalle que no le encaja.

Resumo lo del libro, aunque resumir hace que encaje todo menos, por eso mejor la explicación del libro.

Nos queremos trasladar a Galicia. Pido traslado y me lo conceden. Todo en orden. Ella se viene conmigo y con los dos pequeños a su casa de Galicia. Está de baja por maternidad y después excedencia por cuidado de hijos, que intercaló con alguna baja laboral. Por esto ya le abrieron un expediente (que más adelante en mi testimonio novellado me sacará rocambolescamente de un calabozo en vísperas de nochebuena).

Bien, eso no tiene que ver con el traslado fraudulento directamente, pero es por poner algo el contexto. El traslado, y comienzo así en el libro, lo comienza haciendo bien. Y yo confiaba en que se lo dieran. Pero no ocurrió. Y ahí se empezaron a hacer las cosas regular. A mi, como observador en primera línea, me parecía entre asombroso e incréible que le escribiera a Rajoy pidiéndole ayuda. Yo ahí no la podía parar ni controlar:eso sí que es maltrato, según está la ley. Lo hablábamos y discutíamos, pero yo no la podía obligar a no escribir x documento y llevarlo al registro.

Y la última vuelta de tuerca. Cuando va al médico y hace el informe sobre mi hijo Hache. Ahí ya es imparable, tanto su familia como ella no están por la labor de que marchemos a Madrid. Yo sabía, claro, y cuando tibiamente me posicionaba, como diciendo que aquello era una locura, se me machacaba sistemáticamente. Y recuerdo estar entonces en Coruña solo, sin familia ni amigos.

¿Y como pude tener yo toda la documentación? Pues porque el día D, en cuanto se va de casa con los niños, me voy al cuarto de estar, donde ella tenía toda su documentación. Saco la que más me interesa guardar para un futuro. Me voy a un locutorio cerca de la estación de tren de Coruña. Y allí fotocopio todo el engaño. Vuelvo a casa y coloco todo en su sitio. Y me pongo a esperar a mis hijos para la final del eurobasket. Pensé, iluso de mí, que aquellas hojas me salvarían en caso de divorcio. Pero aquellos folios le demostrarán a mi hijo que fue utilizado por su madre. Y a todo mi entorno, le ha servido para conocer hasta donde estaba Alicia dispuesta a llegar.

Por último. Gracias de nuevo por tu punto de vista. El lector juzgará los hechos interpretándolos de una manera o de otra. No voy a ir a su casa a imponerle a usted que interprete los hechos de una manera.

Yo cuento mi testimonio y me abro en canal. Trescientos folios. Seguramente habrá algo más que en esos trescientos folios no encaje. 

Soy al primero que no le encaja por lo que estoy pasando. No hay explicación racional para tanto despropósito e infortunio. Así comienzo mi novela. O alegato. A mí me gusta llamarla mi escrito.

De corazón, gracias por leerme. Ha leído un tercio y hasta el final es dificil juzgar cualquier cosa que se escriba. Yo voy a dar la cara en todo porque soy inocente, como he hecho con sus apuntes.

Un saludo afectuoso. Millones de gracias por tu apoyo.

Y no dejen de visitar mi blog:

Papá Maravilla

En breve colgaré fotos, y algún capítulo más. No quiero entrar en prisión, soy inocente.


----------



## JoJete (12 Oct 2018)

Buenos dias papa maravilla.
Aquí le traigo el caso de un conocido mio que supera la ciencia ficción 

Asociación Amigos de Vicente Chinchilla

Hago un resumen. 

Un tipo íntegro ingeniero y empresario al que todo le iba de maravilla a excepción de su matrimonio...

Cuando su matrimonio hacia aguas y aún conviviendo en el mismo hogar familiar en un acto recociliatorio o premeditado por la tipeja,echan un polvo.

Meses más tarde con demanda de divorcio ella le pide el oro y el moro: custodia y muchísima.pasta de por medio.el confiado no acepta.esperando y confiando en la justicia ...

El resto pues imagínate...acusado de violación (sin pruebas)sentencia a 20 años de los q ya lleva 5 preso..vidas rotas.padres hundidos... 

Ahora A dios gracias le dan el 3 grado..
A dormir a la cárcel pero por lo menos se va viendo algo de luz..

Q te sea leve papa maravilla...hay q hacer algo con esta puta ley tan injusta y como puedes ver hay muchísimos afectados.


----------



## Scire (12 Oct 2018)

Gracias por tu detallada respuesta, y perdona que te tutee. Como lector-juez, sin embargo, sigo casi en las mismas. Resumo.

En tu libro pones toda tu energía en demostrar tu inocencia, lo cual me parece justo, pero creo que derrapas: no te limitas a demostrarnos tu inocencia, sino que quieres demostrar que eres casi un santo. Y el lector-juez sabe que los santos de verdad no se casan.
La historia la has presentado como un cuento de buenos y malos, maniquea: eres buen padre, tienes estudios, tienes buena profesión, eres humilde (agradecimientos a tu esposa), eres inteligente, has estudiado un curso de género (eres un hombre concienciado), eres positivo. En cierto punto hasta afirmas que eres bien guapo. ¿A qué viene eso?
Quieres demostrar que eres inocente porque eres perfecto, y los seres perfectos no cometen errores. Deberías centrar tus energías en demostrar que esos hechos no han ocurrido nunca, y punto.

Tus únicos defectos parecen ser "que te esfuerzas demasiado", "que confías demasiado en la gente", "como soy bueno, la gente se aprovecha de mí". Hasta en tus defectos te echas flores.

Ella, por el contrario es una víbora. Le pintas sus pocas cualidades de negro, si es que tiene alguna.

Quizás tienes razón. Pero al juez-lector esto le chirría. 

Respecto al traslado, me refiero al último punto que has relatado, su último tejemaneje. Tú puedes decir que te oponías, y quizás es cierto; pero más cierto es que tú lo sabías y no lo denunciaste en su momento, solo cuando te convino. Ella puede alegar eso; que estuviste de acuerdo en todo, que la apoyaste y la dejaste hacer, y que ahora utilizas esa información para atacarla, cuando en principio fue cosa de los dos. Si yo fuera juez, en este punto, la creería a ella, y no me haría ninguna gracia ver que ahora utilizas esta información de esa manera.
Tienes suerte de que RRHH te dijera que pasaba del asunto, porque si hubieran desarrollado ese embrollo, con el médico por medio, tú no hubieras salido mejor que tu ex mujer.
Y el juez, ¿qué esperabas que pensara con esos papeles? Esa denuncia primero tendrías que demostrarla para que el juez lo tenga en cuenta. En primer lugar, RRHH tuviera que haber abierto una investigación para demostrar la falsedad de los documentos para el traslado; en segundo lugar, que todo fue maquinación suya y tú fuiste ajeno a ella. Si esto no se demuestra, quedas mal tú, ya que estarías, de nuevo, descargando sobre tu mujer acciones que se gestaron en el núcleo familiar, del que tú formabas parte. Eso no queda bien.

En lugar de decir que fue todo cosa de ella, que tú cediste casi porque no te quedaba otra, en un relato verosímil ante el juez-lector tuvieras que haber dicho que sí, que lo sabías, y, aunque no te hacia gracia, la apoyaste porque os beneficiaba a ambos. Entonar un mea culpa sincero, no deducir tus malas acciones de tus virtudes. Esto, de nuevo, no queda bien nunca.

Ojo, no digo que mientas, pero tu visión de los hechos es demasiado sesgada. No soy juez ni sé de leyes, pero creo que no me equivoco si afirmo que los juicios los ganan quienes son creídos, no quienes dicen la verdad.

Eso sin contar que, como hombre, en este país partes con desventaja. Tu abogado tuvo muy buena visión (o experiencia) cuando te dijo que pusieras la demanda de divorcio de inmediato y te prepararas para una de maltrato. En tu libro, en lugar de ver una actitud realmente humilde, de analizar tus errores, lo que veo es el lamento "¿cómo me puede haber pasado a mí, si soy perfecto?"

Creo también que los hombres podemos aprender de tu historia una cosa importante de cómo proceder en estos casos. En los whatsapps insistes mucho a tu mujer con la custodia compartida. Cuando se lo comunicaste al abogado, se le encendieron las alarmas.
En una situación como la tuya, parece que lo más útil es ocultar todas nuestras intenciones para que la mujer no nos tome la delantera. Si no hubieras insistido en la custodia compartida, quizás tu mujer, como vio claramente el abogado, no hubiera puesto la denuncia de maltrato, o la habría puesto tarde y mal, con lo que hubiera sido un punto a tu favor.
Creo que es una experiencia de la que podemos aprender.

Si desarrollas detalles así en tu libro, lo harían muy merecedor de ser leído por le público. Lo haría un libro muy útil.


----------



## 4motion (12 Oct 2018)

beck-ola dijo:


> En España el que mejor trata el tema de los psicopatas integrados es IÑAKI PIÑUEL.Merece la pena leerlo para despertar del mundo de gominolas y piruletas que nos quieren meter en el craneo la basura progre que por cierto la mayoria de ellos encajan en el perfil de psicoptatas integrados o no integrados.



IÑAKI PINUEL , el TIERNO etc etc SON VENDE MOTOS que te meten en un RESOT te sacan las pelas y te dejan LIMPIO de PSICOPATAS y de DINERO.

Para MARUJAS en ANTENA3 y SIMILARES que es donde aparecen ULTIMAMENTE.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (12 Oct 2018)

"_Me interesó tanto el tema de la Igualdad que, después de hacer mis pinitos en la Facultad de Políticas estudiando Antropología Social, decidí matricularme en el Máster de Igualdad de Género de la Universidad Complutense. No pude acabarlo, pero aprendí mucho de aquella experiencia. De nada me valió ese aprendizaje cuando me di de bruces con la realidad, cuando me di cuenta a base de palos que una cosa es lo que te cuentan en las aulas de las facultades y otra bien distinta la realidad de los Juzgados de Violencia de Género. Por cierto que, al menos en Coruña, no se llaman así: se llaman Juzgados de Violencia sobre la Mujer._ "

Por el extracto anterior se puede ver que es un progre estricto que ha recibido lo que sólo preveía destinado a los demás. Es otro caso como el de Juana Rivas con el progre Arcuri.

No es que me alegre, ojo.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (12 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> Gracias por tu detallada respuesta, y perdona que te tutee. Como lector-juez, sin embargo, sigo casi en las mismas. Resumo.
> 
> En tu libro pones toda tu energía en demostrar tu inocencia, lo cual me parece justo, pero creo que derrapas: no te limitas a demostrarnos tu inocencia, sino que quieres demostrar que eres casi un santo. Y el lector-juez sabe que los santos de verdad no se casan.
> La historia la has presentado como un cuento de buenos y malos, maniquea: eres buen padre, tienes estudios, tienes buena profesión, eres humilde (agradecimientos a tu esposa), eres inteligente, has estudiado un curso de género (eres un hombre concienciado), eres positivo. En cierto punto hasta afirmas que eres bien guapo. ¿A qué viene eso?
> ...



Me parece estupendo todo lo que escribes. Es tu opinión y no puedo más que respetarla. Por mi parte no me voy a enrocar. Tienes tu prisma y perder energías en cambiártelo es una tarea inútil. Además que no quiero cambiártelo. Y además que en muchas cosas coincido.

Sobre distintos puntos de vista permíteme que te recomiende, si no has visto, una película del genio Kurosawa: Rashomon. En esta película se dan tres versiones completamente distintas de un suceso, y todas encajan. Es una obra de arte.

En Psicología este fenómeno es denominado el efecto Rashomon. 

Ese ha sido mi reto, que no sé si he conseguido o no. Construir una historia no desde mi subjetividad, sino con las palabras por escrito tanto de Alicia como de los informes. Así he pensado, que no sé si he conseguido, construir un texto lo más objetivo posible. A sabiendas de que es imposible alcanzar la objetividad, pues habrá tantas realidades como interpretaciones del texto.

Es de cajón. Habrá gente a la que parezca muy guapo (mi pareja, mi madre, mis hermanas) y a otra gente le parezca un tío del montón o incluso feo. 

De todos modos, de corazón, muchas gracias por tu escrito. Me invita a la reflexión.

Y a modo anuncio, :: no se olviden y accedan al enlace indicado abajo. Ya son más de 1000 visitas en poco más de 24 horas. Gracias a todos!

Papá Maravilla

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 12:43 ----------




ElAsadorDeManteca dijo:


> "_Me interesó tanto el tema de la Igualdad que, después de hacer mis pinitos en la Facultad de Políticas estudiando Antropología Social, decidí matricularme en el Máster de Igualdad de Género de la Universidad Complutense. No pude acabarlo, pero aprendí mucho de aquella experiencia. De nada me valió ese aprendizaje cuando me di de bruces con la realidad, cuando me
> 
> di cuenta a base de palos que una cosa es lo que te cuentan en las aulas de las facultades y otra bien distinta la realidad de los Juzgados de Violencia de Género. Por cierto que, al menos en Coruña, no se llaman así: se llaman Juzgados de Violencia sobre la Mujer._ "
> 
> ...



Te tomas una caña conmigo y ves lo progre que he sido en mi vida. Si te acercas por Coruña, me indicas por privado. Invito yo :

Por cierto que he añadido una foto a mi perfil en el blog. No me considero ni guapo ni vanidoso. Soy un tío normal. Eso sí, trato siempre de sonreírle a la vida.


----------



## green_IT (12 Oct 2018)

Sin ánimo de querer robarte el protagonismo del hilo. 

Yo podría contar una historia parecida, desde la perspectiva de la denunciante, por ser parte del círculo cercano ella, antes que el denunciado.

Un matrimonio en el que ella NUNCA ha trabajado, con un hijo. Él trae el dinero a casa, vive en la casa que los padres (de él) les ceden, y que todas las vacaciones y fines de semana (incluidas Navidades) pasan el fin de semana en casa de la madre de ella.

Él juega con el hijo, los fines de semana él pone la mesa, incluso cocina mucha veces paella para toda la familia. Corta leña para la chimenea. 
Construye casas de madera, restaura bicicletas, construye piscinas...todo para el disfrute de su hijo.

La mujer se dedica a llevar el hijo al colegio, ir de compras y cocinar durante la semana para ella y el hijo, ya que el marido por temas laborales come siempre fuera de casa de lunes a viernes.

La suegra y ella siempre minusvaloran su trabajo, sus aptitudes, y cuando hace algo bien, siempre hay un pero: "el estanque quedó precioso, peeeeeero en invierno se va a llenar de verdín", "cúanta leña has cortado, peeeeeeeero es demasiado gorda y no va a arder bien"...todo esto durante casi 20 años.

Él empieza a salir de madrugada, a escondidas, los fines de semana. 
Busca cariño fuera.
Lo encuentra. A escondidas.

La mujer lo descubre. Empiezan los problemas.
Él se arrepiente, y ella le pone una cruz, para ella ha sido una traición imperdonable.

Ella no se quiere ir de casa. 

Él se abre una cuenta a parte y traslada todos sus ahorros a esa cuenta.
Coge toda la ropa de ella, y la cambia de habitación.
Le retira la palabra a ella, y solo habla con su hijo.

Quiere el divorcio, pero quiere que se vaya de casa. 
Ella no está dispuesta, pues ni tiene ingresos, ni otro lugar a donde ir, están en medio del curso escolar y no quiere que eso afecte a su hijo.

Ella, tiene familiares que trabajan con abogados importantes. Y ya no es el primer caso de divorcio traumático en la familia.

Se asesora.

Ofrece un acuerdo en el que quedarse con: casa, custodia (salvo fines de semana) y un porcentaje del sueldo. (Recuerdo: ella no ha trabajado jamás y la casa es de los padres de él).
Él se niega. 
Añado que él está probablemente pésimamente asesorado.

Ella interpone una denuncia por malos tratos psicológicos y económicos (el retirarle la palabra, el cambiarle de habitación sin su permiso, el hablarle al hijo lo interpreta como chantaje, y el retirar el dinero de la cuenta y abrirse una independiente).
La denuncia prospera.

Él interpone la demanda de divorcio, demasiado tarde...

Ella se queda la casa (repito de los padres de él) mientras la hija no sea independiente económicamente, una pensión para el sustento de la hija y propio, orden de alejamiento...

Por acercamiento debería estar de su parte (de ella).

Años después ella se niega a trabajar, se ha distanciado de la familia que la ha ayudado y ha testificado a su favor. Le ofrecen trabajo y se niega porque dice que limpiar escaleras (ella es licenciada en ramas sociales) es rebajarse... Pese a que lleva más de 20 años sin trabajar, y han pasado 30 desde su licenciatura y no se ha ni reciclado académicamente.

La familia le ha dado la espalda. Cansada de que se presente como víctima de una confabulación cósmica contra su persona. Cuando la única que ha salido beneficiada es ella en todo este proceso.

Dentro de 5-6 años, a saber que será de ella (cuando su hijo se gradúe y trabaje).
Él sigue con su vida, pero con su economía sumamente mermada: ha perdido su casa, se ve obligado a pagar una pensión, se ve obligado a vivir de alquiler, y su hijo no quiere saber nada de él ya que él es el malo (al principio estaban "bien", seguían riendo y jugando, pero su madre le hizo ver que él destruyó la familia y la estaba maltratando porque no le hablaba y la ignoraba, ni la miraba cuando se cruzaban en el pasillo).

Por este proceso mi imagen de todas aquellas personas que dicen sufrir maltrato psicológico es cada vez más escéptica.

Es triste, pero esta ley VioGen está completamente prostituida. Y no sólo por aquellas que fingen, sino por todos aquellos agentes que le ayudan y hacen negocio sin escrúpulos: abogados, psicólogos y trabajadores sociales principalmente.


Papá Maravilla, pese a que hay muchas cosas del relato que me dejan dudando sobre tu versión. 
Yo te creo a ti más que a ella. Sin duda.


----------



## el mensa (12 Oct 2018)

Hola a todos.

Perdonen que me entrometa en conversaciones de terceros pero la temática del hilo lo merece y creo que no debe decaer el debate. Además me gustaría que se mantuviese bien arriba para que tenga la máxima difusión. Dejo unas reflexiones: 

-- *Respecto de "a lo máximo que podemos aspirar los hombres hoy..." *Por desgracia vivimos en una sociedad donde las reglas del juego han evolucionado a peor para varones y curritos en general, llegando al caso que nos ocupa de injusticia flagrante y pasarse los derechos humanos por el arco del triunfo con la LIVG. Hay que ser realista, en mi caso particular ya me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes, podría haber sido mucho peor. Y que conste que me cabreo bastante cuando pienso que todo el tiempo y dinero invertidos han ido a parar íntegramente a impuestos al consumo por dividir una familia en dos (recaudados por el estado), funcionariado específico temas familiares (estado) y al bolsillo de mi ex (otro parásito). ¿En qué nos perjudica esto? Retraso en nuestros planes vitales, jubilación, etc. Pongo en cabreo en stand by... Porque tengo un buen e ineludible objetivo que cumplir: Terminar de educar y ayudar a mi hija si lo necesita.

-- *Respecto a lo políticamente correcto.* Creo que los promotores del feminismo actual y de sus aberrantes leyes y consecuencias nos están intentando confundir (y lo han logrado con gran parte de la población) con un "silogismo sano" (forero el justiciero dixit) simple pero efectivo: "Políticamente correcto = Nuestra ideología = Sentido común" Versus: "Políticamente incorrecto = Vuestra ideología = Machistas, retrógrados, etc." Esto, para los que razonamos, se termina rápido: 1) El sentido común no es patrimonio exclusivo de nada ni de nadie. 2) El sentido común no es inamovible ni permanente en nada ni en nadie. 

-- *Respecto a psicópatas e información-fuentes:* No hay que descalificar de entrada a ningún autor. Puedes estar de acuerdo en casi todo o en casi nada, pero siempre es importante contrastar sin llegar a la saturación de información (error que suelo cometer, por cierto). Iñaki Piñuel tiene cosas aceptables y otras que no gustan, pero siempre tendrá el derecho a ganarse la vida como pueda o quiera. Juzgar a una persona es difícil, siempre lo diré. Yo tengo textos de él y de otros autores acerca de psicopatías, como defenderse de manipulaciones, etc. y a ninguno lo considero poseedor de la verdad al 100% porque tal cosa no existe, es irracional. 

-- Respecto a la conversación entre Scire y Papá Maravilla. Scire, no sabes lo que me alegro de que saques este tema-punto de vista. Me gustaría que tanto tú como otros foreros pudiesen relatar sus experiencias al respecto en este hilo. Continuo con mis vivencias personales centradas en "¿Como no lo vimos venir?" "¿Porqué he reaccionado o hecho esto?

Yo tampoco lo vi venir inicialmente. Estaba enamorado de mi ex. Me parecía que tenía unas cualidades muy útiles y complementarias a las mías.

En la relación me atrapó desde el principio, me daba lo que yo no había tenido casi nunca: Desparpajo, poca vergüenza a la hora de cometer actos incívicos o pequeños delitos, conocimiento y manejo de las normas sociales a su antojo. Todo esto es interesante siempre y cuando los afectados no seáis tú ni tus seres queridos. Por supuesto el sexo impulsivo y salvaje era uno de sus puntos fuertes y una de mis debilidades. 

Pero claro, poco a poco el blanco de sus desmanes (que iban en contra de mi ética personal) fue virando hacia "posiciones amigas". Su verdadera naturaleza se fue revelando. Mis amigos "pobres" dejaron de interesarle (o los aborrecía) por contra a los ricos les hacía la pelota. Lo mismo con su familia... y si es capaz de hacer eso con su familia, ¿Qué hará con la mía? Empiezan a encenderse luces de alarma en mi cerebro, pero dije "bah, la tormenta está lejos, no tiene porqué llegar hasta mi". 

Todo continua igual, parece que nada cambia pero la tormenta se va acercando, que si primero ataca a unos primos míos, luego a mi cuñada, que si después otro familiar, el viento se vuelve cambiante alternando entre manipulaciones y periodos de calma. Poco a poco te va ganado terreno, se va acercando la tormenta y... 

... Tú no estás preparado. No tienes chubasquero (colchón económico), refugio (te ha distanciado de tus posibles apoyos), has gastado casi todas tus energías en servir a alguien que te deja a la intemperie*. El viento empieza a arreciar con lluvia y tú estás expuesto y casi indefenso ante sus artimañas, que se han vuelto contra ti. Se ofrece como tu refugio* pero, ¿A cambio de qué?... 

... De que te conviertas en su esclavo, que renuncies a los objetivos vitales que no coinciden con los suyos, que seas de ella y solo de ella, tú y tu hija. Que te conviertas en una réplica de mala calidad de una mala persona, en contra de tu educación y valores, en contra de cualquier cosa que se interponga en su camino. 

Y de continuar con su plan mi hija seguiría el mismo destino. Es durísimo escuchar de la boca de tu hija de 10 años "La mamá ha hecho/ha dicho esto, aquello, lo demás..." y ver el ejemplo que está recibiendo. Mi consuelo: Que a pesar de su juventud tenía (tiene) otros referentes familiares a los que estaré eternamente agradecido que le daban ejemplo de respeto, educación, esfuerzo, empatía y cariño que su madre no le daba, y eso la hacía madurar, le insuflaba sentido de la justicia, de lo que está bien y lo que está mal.

Sacas fuerzas de donde no las hay porque bajo tu protección existe una criatura pura e indefensa que no puedes abandonar en manos de semejante madre sin escrúpulos. Te das cuenta que te ha pillado la tormenta cuando tu salud mental y física empieza a resentirse. Pero siempre hay un despertar, una chispa, alguien o algo que te hace ver que tienes una tormenta sobre tu cabeza y debes protegerte. En mi caso tuve mucha suerte, pude escapar. En un matrimonio que se convierte en un dúo psicopático el psicópata logra cambiar a su víctima hasta tal punto que sus comportamientos se mimetizan. De pronto te ves haciendo cosas que van en contra de tus principios, empiezan los dilemas, remordimientos, amarguras, etc. 

¿Qué como llegamos hasta aquí? Para alguien que no lo ha pasado en sus carnes es difícil de comprender. No es un menosprecio al lector ni una escusa por no saber explicarme. Es que la experiencia es dura, muy dura. Aunque no lo creáis es indescriptible, no se lo deseo ni a mi peor enemigo. Una guerra de la que no puedes huir, que se libra dentro y fuera de ti, con daños a seres queridos. El horror...

Mi caso es muy particular: Me libré por circunstancias sociales de ser falso denunciado, tuve la sangre fría necesaria para ganar el tiempo y los recursos socio-económicos necesarios con los que poder escapar. Y durante mucho tiempo luché yo solo, la única ayuda recibida fue de pago, tuve que esconder la situación y poner las mil escusas para no revelar antes de tiempo lo que pasaba (también la vergüenza y el sentimiento de culpa me ayudaron), tuve que hacer cosas moralmente reprobables de cara a mi familia y luego pedir perdón (y no es fácil). 

Por otra parte, los vaivenes de la relación, el como sabía manipularme, engancharme y a la vez putearme, las vanas ilusiones e que algún día volvería a ser la chica que me enamoró (cazó), que atacaba/se defendía magníficamente y también me defendía a mi (para que contrajera deudas de servidumbre con ella) alargaron la relación hasta el momento correcto para tener éxito a la hora de conseguir una custodia compartida. Ya sabéis el dicho: "Pesas más que un matrimonio mal casado". Fue un tormento horrible. 

Muchas de las cosas que cuento son debidas al azar, circunstanciales y yo no he influido en ellas. Pero he tenido que hacer mis deberes, y hacerlos muy bien para que la suerte hiciese el resto. 

Este comentario complementa a los anteriores que he hecho. Con todo se podría hacer un breve relato de mis vivencias (no da para libro) pero soy de ciencias, hago lo que puedo.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> He escrito una novela autobiográfica sobre la lucha que llevo a cabo desde hace tres años contra la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género.
> 
> ...



Suerte. Yo también estoy en contra de esa ley.

¿En que consistió la falsodenuncia?


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (12 Oct 2018)

El Op sería en el ático lo que conocemos como un beta, sin ánimo de ofender. Queda claro por la forma de escribir y expresarse que se trata del típico buen chico, formal y buen estudiante que aprobó unas oposiciones pronto. Vale que magisterio es una carrera de pinta y colorea en la facultad, pero aprobar las oposiciones es totalmente diferente y el nivel es muy alto.

Este perfil de hombre bueno, antónimo del malote mojabragas, es la presa perfecta de una mujer sociopata como la de esta historia.

Cuando un hombre "bueno" conoce a una mujer sociopata está literalmente vendido. Este tipo de mujeres al principio son aparentemente perfectas proporcionando sexo de gran calidad a una persona, que tal vel sea el caso del OP, que en su juventud no tuvo gran éxito con las mujeres. En este estado es muy difícil apreciar las banderas rojas que alertaran de una relación tóxica.

Lo dicho es también aplicable a una mujer que caiga en las manos de un malote sociopata. En toda relación la parte con menos maldad tendrá siempre todas la de perder.


----------



## GT3RSR (12 Oct 2018)

Foreto dijo:


> Primera instancia, 5 años y seis meses de prisión.
> 
> Y la Audiencia Provincial, justo hace unos días, 4 años y 3 meses.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco lo entiendo muy bien. No es que dude de ti y te mando todo mi apoyo en las circunstancias por las que estás pasando, pero ayudaría mucho que nos dijeras que delitos se te imputan, porque sin existir insultos graves, lesiones, parte de lesiones por agresión (yo al menos, no he leído nada de eso) sigo sin entender lo del maltrato psicológico. No entiendo en base a qué o a qué delito viene la condena. ¿Cómo ha podido probar ella todo ello sin testigos directos ni whatsapps amenazantes?

Te lo digo porque a mi me intentaron poner una por maltrato psicológico y se la archivaron porque ni la insulté nunca ni le puse la mano encima, y tenía grabada cada conversación que tenía con ella.

Te agradecería que nos lo especificaras para poder ayudarte con más eficacia.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (12 Oct 2018)

trompeto dijo:


> El Op sería en el ático lo que conocemos como un beta, sin ánimo de ofender. Queda claro por la forma de escribir y expresarse que se trata del típico buen chico, formal y buen estudiante que aprobó unas oposiciones pronto. Vale que magisterio es una carrera de pinta y colorea en la facultad, pero aprobar las oposiciones es totalmente diferente y el nivel es muy alto.
> 
> Este perfil de hombre bueno, antónimo del malote mojabragas, es la presa perfecta de una mujer sociopata como la de esta historia.
> 
> ...



En mi juventud me fue relativamente bien con las mujeres. Nunca fui un malote follamodelos, pero siempre tuve mis relaciones.

Si me quieres decir alfa, beta o gamma, todo tuyo. Yo creo que en algunas cosas soy alfa, como por ejemplo en mi manera de enfrentarme a la LIVG. En otras un beta. Y en otras un gamma.

Ya hace mucho que no pienso en si mi ex era una sociópata o no. Yo sé lo que es, pero no puedo demostrarlo. Y lo que no puedo demostrar no lo escribo.

Muchas gracias por tu opinión. Que la gente me de su opinión siempre enriquece y mantiene el hilo arriba. Me gustaría que me vierais, ya puse mi cara en el blog. Pienso dar la cara y perder mi anonimato. Y que leyerais el libro, en la segunda parte al final hay un capítulo sobre mi madre.

Papá Maravilla


----------



## +18 (12 Oct 2018)

Estáis cayendo en la trampa de creer que estas mujeres son sicopatas, nada de eso, estas mujeres son normales, esa es su naturaleza. 

Se aprovechan de las circunstancias. Si hay alguna que por educación o lo que sea no esta dispuesta al principio para usar lo que aquí llamáis la bala de plata, la convence rápido toda la maquinaria al servicio de Jenaro para que la use.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (12 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo muy bien. No es que dude de ti y te mando todo mi apoyo en las circunstancias por las que estás pasando, pero ayudaría mucho que nos dijeras que delitos se te imputan, porque sin existir insultos graves, lesiones, parte de lesiones por agresión (yo al menos, no he leído nada de eso) sigo sin entender lo del maltrato psicológico. No entiendo en base a qué o a qué delito viene la condena. ¿Cómo ha podido probar ella todo ello sin testigos directos ni whatsapps amenazantes?
> 
> Te lo digo porque a mi me intentaron poner una por maltrato psicológico y se la archivaron porque ni la insulté nunca ni le puse la mano encima, y tenía grabada cada conversación que tenía con ella.
> 
> Te agradecería que nos lo especificaras para poder ayudarte con más eficacia.



Para contarlo está el libro. No es algo que se cuente fácilmente, por eso para deshacer el ovillo he necesitado de 300 folios. 

Trataré de hacer un resumen este largo puente para enviar a los medios y lo cuelgo por acá a lo largo del domingo.

Gracias


----------



## +18 (12 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Y que leyerais el libro, en la segunda parte al final hay un capítulo sobre mi madre.



Solo he lei las primeras paginas la noche que lo colgaste, pero no se porque no pude empatizar con lo que estaba leyendo y crei desde ese momento que eres (o eras) un tio troquelado con los estandares "modernos". Los que lo han leido parece confirmarlo.

Vale que es un libro para tus hijos, sinceramente creo que la version para todos deberias podarla.


----------



## CASA (12 Oct 2018)

Desde el respeto ojo¡¡ te doy mi opinión. Para mí eres un "blandíto" yo tengo muchos amigos blandítos, en Andalucía el progrerío campa a sus anchas tras casi cuarenta años de socialismo. Son gente a la que el clic de esto no es correcto, esta persona me lleva por un camino en el que dejo de ser yo, esto no debo consentirlo directamente no les salta y alguno más ha hablado de ese tema aquí. Cuando toman conciencia ya es demasiado tarde.

Por suerte para ellos, la mayoría de blandítos que conozco están esmparejados con gente que no es mala persona o simplemente se ríe de las tontunas de su pareja o es directamente igual de blanda que él.

A los que conozco que no han tenido esta suerte, se han acabado relacionando con gente que les ha desvalijado la casa, o se han ido a vivir con ellos para dejarlos a la semana siguiente sin ninguna explicación, han acabado en una espiral de empeoramiento económico y social o con una depresión de caballo. 

Por otro lado y te vuelvo a decir desde el respeto, por todo lo que escribes me da la impresión de que tienes una relación con tu madre que para un hombre adulto me parece no sé como decirlo "raruna". Que una mujer le cuente a su madre que está buscando crío, vale que un hombre adulto con pareja vaya a su madre a contarle eso, es, lo es, es raro.


----------



## GT3RSR (12 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Para contarlo está el libro. No es algo que se cuente fácilmente, por eso para deshacer el ovillo he necesitado de 300 folios.
> 
> Trataré de hacer un resumen este largo puente para enviar a los medios y lo cuelgo por acá a lo largo del domingo.
> 
> Gracias



Yo me he leído lo que llevas escrito, me he quedado por lo de tu madre y Leticia, me lo he leído dos veces, incluso. No se si es que lo que te pregunto es lo que te queda por escribir. Pero no encuentro por ningún lado exactamente de qué se te acusa, el contenido del Auto del juez, y en base a qué se te aplican esos tres años y pico de prisión. Si tu no la has insultado, porque en base a lo que escribes, no veo que lo hagas, ni que le pongas la mano encima, no leo incidentes "vejatorios" ni humillantes, todo lo que he leído es de, permíteme que te lo diga, de una blancura rayando la perfección. Ni la has acosado, ni....gritado......eso es lo que he leído. Y ya te digo que yo he pasado por un episodio también de violencia, en el que me han tratado de enmarronar pero no lo han conseguido, y es por ello, que para ayudarte, repito, indiques qué es lo que dice el Auto y en base a qué son esos tres años de prisión.

Ánimo y un saludo.


----------



## Eremita (12 Oct 2018)

+18 dijo:


> Solo he lei las primeras paginas la noche que lo colgaste, pero no se porque no pude empatizar con lo que estaba leyendo y crei desde ese momento que eres (o eras) un tio troquelado con los estandares "modernos". Los que lo han leido parece confirmarlo.
> 
> Vale que es un libro para tus hijos, sinceramente creo que la version para todos deberias podarla.



Lo he leído por encima, y entre el curso de jenaro, referirse a sus alumnos como niños y niñas (ojo, que el tío es profesor y conoce las normas gramaticales y ortográficas mucho mejor que yo), más la introducción que hace para alejarse del franquismo (que lo veo irrelevante en el caso que nos ocupa, pero me parece una declaración de: eh, que soy Wena jente, que pasó por el aro que pongáis), pues me parece como mínimo lo que a tí. Un moderno amaestrado por el sistema y la corrección política o quizá un progre que pensaba en un mundo flower power en el que las presas son otros.
Y aún así, dando por buena y cierta su versión, le deseo lo mejor.
Pero es que dándola por incierta, es tan desproporcionada la pena a la que se enfrenta, que clama al cielo.
Me temo que será uno más de esos miles de casos de hombres aplastados por una ley injusta.
Hay que interesarse por la política, si no, otros lo harán por nosotros.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (12 Oct 2018)

Eremita dijo:


> Lo he leído por encima, y entre el curso de jenaro, referirse a sus alumnos como niños y niñas (ojo, que el tío es profesor y conoce las normas gramaticales y ortográficas mucho mejor que yo),
> Hay que interesarse por la política, si no, otros lo harán por nosotros.



Hola Eremita.

Te copio/pego lo que dice la Rae:

_La mención explícita del femenino solo se justifica cuando la oposición de sexos es relevante en el contexto: El desarrollo evolutivo es similar en los niños y las niñas de esa edad. La actual tendencia al desdoblamiento indiscriminado del sustantivo en su forma masculina y femenina va contra el principio de economía del lenguaje y se funda en razones extralingüísticas. Por tanto, deben evitarse estas repeticiones, que generan dificultades sintácticas y de concordancia, y complican innecesariamente la redacción y lectura de los textos_

Pues eso. Cuando lo menciono explícitamente es para darle énfasis en el contexto. En mi escrito/libro/novela, utilizo el masculino, tal y como marca la Rae.

Maestro, a mucha honra. 

Por cierto, aquí lleva su owned. 

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Scire (12 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> -- Respecto a la conversación entre Scire y Papá Maravilla. Scire, no sabes lo que me alegro de que saques este tema-punto de vista. Me gustaría que tanto tú como otros foreros pudiesen relatar sus experiencias al respecto en este hilo. Continuo con mis vivencias personales centradas en "¿Como no lo vimos venir?" "¿Porqué he reaccionado o hecho esto?



Yo, por suerte, no tengo experiencias de este tipo.

Mi opinión es como puro lector de su obra, nada más. Todo lo que le he dicho son impresiones que me ha provocado lo que ha escrito.

No pongo en duda su testimonio. Habida cuenta de todo lo que ha dicho, me resulta incomprensible que la denuncia siquiera haya prosperado.

Todo lo que he querido decir con mi análisis es que su forma de presentarse, a mi modo de ver, juega en su contra; especialmente cuando en este país por ser hombre ya empiezas con desventaja. Me parece que ella ha jugado mejor sus cartas en una mesa en el que el crupier, por ser mujer, le ha dado a la ex mejor mano.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (12 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> Yo, por suerte, no tengo experiencias de este tipo.
> 
> Mi opinión es como puro lector de su obra, nada más. Todo lo que le he dicho son impresiones que me ha provocado lo que ha escrito.
> 
> ...



Pues seguramente ella haya jugado mejor sus cartas, no lo niego. 

Ya sé que le resulta incomprensible. Porque es increíble. Ni yo ni nadie de mi entorno puede entenderlo. Pero ha pasado. Y lo cuento.

Porque mi objetivo es que se derogue la LIVG. Esa si que es la auténtica lacra de la sociedad. Sin ella el crupier nos daría las mismas cartas para jugar la partida.

Y gracias. Los comentarios sobre la obra me han hecho reflexionar. Y ahí sigo, puliéndola, antes de autopublicar por Amazon.

Papá Maravilla


----------



## carlosconico (12 Oct 2018)

He leído hasta donde llega en el blog (la carta de letizia). Sólo desearte lo mejor y si la justicia en estos aspectos la tenemos vendida a otros intereses, será el tiempo el que ponga a cada uno en su lugar como ya te dijeron tus amigos. 

PS. En el apartado que citas la grabación con filo en su casa, si no me equivoco, llamas a tu mujer Ana. Por si quieres corregirlo.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (13 Oct 2018)

carlosconico dijo:


> He leído hasta donde llega en el blog (la carta de letizia). Sólo desearte lo mejor y si la justicia en estos aspectos la tenemos vendida a otros intereses, será el tiempo el que ponga a cada uno en su lugar como ya te dijeron tus amigos.
> 
> PS. En el apartado que citas la grabación con filo en su casa, si no me equivoco, llamas a tu mujer Ana. Por si quieres corregirlo.



Muchas gracias por tus deseos. Voy a seguir luchándolo.

Y gracias por el apunte del nombre de Ana. Mi exmujer se llama Alicia

Justo estaba con la corrección del siguiente trozo. Pronto colgare más fotos y el siguiente fragmento de

Papá Maravilla


----------



## K-KABOOM (13 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Pues seguramente ella haya jugado mejor sus cartas, no lo niego.
> 
> Ya sé que le resulta incomprensible. Porque es increíble. Ni yo ni nadie de mi entorno puede entenderlo. Pero ha pasado. Y lo cuento.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta con todos mis respetos, y mis ánimos para que todo salga bien y puedas finalmente quedar libre de todo.

¿Querías derogar la LIVG antes, o después de que te pasara ésto a tí?

Es un detalle importante.

Un saludo y buena suerte


----------



## Papá Maravilla (13 Oct 2018)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Una pregunta con todos mis respetos, y mis ánimos para que todo salga bien y puedas finalmente quedar libre de todo.
> 
> ¿Querías derogar la LIVG antes, o después de que te pasara ésto a tí?
> 
> ...




Antes. Mucho antes. Cuando se promulgó, allá por el 2004, pues no estaba muy enterado de lo que iba, para serte sincero. 

Se aprobó con ZP. Con solo ese dato, ya habría que haberse echado las manos a la cabeza. Él ha sido el presidente que más daño ha hecho a España, no hay que ser un lumbreras para saber esto. Lo sabe hasta él.

Entonces, pues no sé. Yo me meto en el Burbuja desde el 2010, rebotado de euribor.com.es.

Y al ático entré en el 2012, calculo. No estoy seguro. Y ya sabía muchas de estas cosas antes de que me ocurrieran a mí. Ya sabía que la basura de la Ideología de género era tóxica. Pero pensaba que aun sabiéndolo podía escapar, en el caso de que me pasara. Que, prometo, nunca pensé que me fuera a pasar. Sí, estaba ciego. Hay que tener siempre un plan de huida. Error por mi parte.

Estas ideas que le cuento le pueden encajar o no con lo que ha leído de la novela. Piense al leer la novela que yo tengo que tener una estrategia, porque todo apunta a que me voy a la cárcel. Voy a darlo todo por demostrar mi inocencia. Y si entro, pues a afrontarlo, voy a seguir luchando en prisión, distribuyendo el libro entre los reclusos. Una experiencia más en la vida.

Esta Ley no tiene mucho recorrido y está en su recta final. Él que no lo vea está ciego. Ha hecho mucho daño y la gente ya ha perdido el miedo y alza la voz. Es cuestión de tiempo.

De todos modos, por ahora, si una mujer la utiliza contra ti, da igual todos los conocimientos que tengas sobre la materia. A los hechos me remito.

Me hacen gracia los comentarios de que si soy un betazo y un progre. Me describen en las antípodas de lo que soy. Pero si quieren pensar eso, sacando de contexto frases de mi novela, adelante.

Y ahora estoy en la lucha activa, dándolo todo, por mis hijos. Si no, imagínate, estaría en la otra punta de España.

De la lucha, te podría contar alguna anécdota. En el 2011, antes del 15M ya fui como independiente en las listas de un partido político bastante reaccionario al R78. No lo habrás oído, se llamaba UCiD, Union Ciudadana y Democrática. Ya le digo, es una anécdota.

De manifestaciones contra la LIVG, pues alguna he ido. El año pasado, no sé si en noviembre o en diciembre, había unas 200 personas solo. Allá estaba yo con el micrófono, que volveré a intentar coger el próximo 17 de noviembre en la concentración de Madrid. Increíblemente van más mujeres que hombres. Es lo que hay. Ellas se unen mucho mejor que nosotros. Ahora me interesa el proyecto del Partido Igualdad Real. Aunque quizá VOX sea una buena opción también, al llevar en su programa el tema de derogar la LIVG. Si lo saben enfocar, les puede dar cientos de miles de votos. Veremos.

Y sigo reflexionando, que hoy tengo insomnio. 

Aquí uno sale y se expone y hay muchos hombres que te critican, te miran con lupa lo que has escrito. No pasa nada, ya lo sabía al exponerme, son muchos años por aquí. Y eso me curte más. Por mis hijos haría cualquier cosa, ponga siempre lo que digo bajo ese prisma.

No sé. Como que te quieren pillar en alguna pregunta, a ver si no eres perfecto. A ver si dices algo que no encaja para freírte. Por mi estupendo, no sé que ganancia saca la gente en todo esto.

En fin, que le diré que acabo de terminar, ya sí que sí, el libro. Porque retocas, retocas y nunca acabas. Pero ya no lo toco más. 

Muchas gracias y dejo ya de divagar. Abrazos, en especial a los trolls que tan feliz me hacen

y visiten el blog!

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Scire (13 Oct 2018)

He leído la segunda parte de tu relato. Sigo algo descolocado con tu personalidad.

Te sorprendía que tu mujer escribiera cartas a Rajoy, pero en esta segunda parte eres tú el que se dedica a escribir cartas a la reina...
Dices también que te pones en plan tocapelotas, imagino que no seguirías los consejos de tu abogado.

Espero todavía leer por qué te piden 4 años de cárcel. Ahí está el cogollo del asunto, lo que nos tiene a todos en vilo. 

Hasta ahora, tu personalidad puede gustar más o menos, pero delictivo no hay nada. ¿Qué pasó, cómo se desarrolló el juicio?


----------



## daputi ha muerto (13 Oct 2018)

He aprendido a juzgar a las personas por como piensan, quiero comprender tu estigma por una sociedad vacía de condimentos para desarrollarse...tal vez seas una víctima pero te remarco [por como piensan] en tu caso particular por como escribes y eres un rojo de mierda, así que aprende a vivir con el pensamiento de lo que sembráis... no te deseo suerte.


P.D Churchill fue un genocida...


----------



## Michael Lenke (13 Oct 2018)

Lo he leido, me ha gustado y no deseo a nadie una situación parecida.

No he leido todos los comentarios, porque me estaba opinando encima. Asi que comparto mi opinión :

Te has vendido al sistema y el sistema no paga a traidores.

Cuando leo la historia leo la historia reciente de españa. Juventud super amaestrada que se cree supercapacitada, pero carece de cualquier tipo de luces, que sigue punto por punto lo que marca el sistema. Buenismo que los incapacita para protegerse del mundo ( tol mundo es gueno). Infantilismo. Funcionarios trapicheros, capaces de cualquier cosa porque se saben intocables. Gente que busca la proteccion de lo público para desarrollar su sistema de vida abusador. Seguir paso por paso las consignas del sistema y los modos de vida de su doctrina acríticamente. Alimentar negocios que se basan en los males de la vida y la salud de otros seres humanos. Negocio, negocio, negocio. Y unos tontos sin limite que no saben decir basta.

Ahora lo rematas con el siguiente paso, explicar a los demás la suerte que tienes de ser un pringado (tambien hay libros que exaltan la suerte de ser un tarado, un enfermo o lo que se les ocurra), lo importante es convertir la desgracia en virtud, sin el menor pudor y a ser posible en público. Supongo que de lo perdido saca lo que puedas (que el sistema sacará más que tú, uno de sus mandamientos.)

Preciso que es bueno ver el lado positivo, pero ¿para qué hacerlo público, para dar beneficio al sistema?. Eso es un arma de doble filo que como máximo te dara dinero (el sistema sacara mayor tajada, si te resulta). Reflexiona, por dinero te han amargado la vida, ¿aún quieres mas?. ¿Que opinan tus hijos de que expongas SU desgracia? Por más que ocultes sus nombres, al darte a conocer, su entorno mas cercano saben quién son. Ese es el circulo que más duele. ¿Como afectara a su desarrollo exponer su privacidad?, Quizas no lo has pensado.
Todos los que estan como tu te van a alentar a que sigas, ya se sabe mal de muchos.... Pero para intentar que te crean, puedes hacer mucho mas daño a quien amas.

Esos grupitos de "autoayuda" "-Hermano yo tambien soy ?????? y te apoyo" solo son mas negocio (pregunta a calopez que tiene el foro petao de gente compartiendo guano). Lo único que ayuda, si tienes suerte que el sistema no lo haya destruido también, es la familia más cercana, padres, hermanos...( incluso marido o esposa si has sabido escoger y has TENIDO SUERTE en acertar), que aunque a regañadientes, realmente te aprecian. Ni los amigos, que haberlos haylos pero nunca sabrás donde.

El sistema no es nuestro amigo. Somos sus victimas. Todo lo que promueve es en su beneficio y en nuestra contra.

Si lo acoges como religión atente a las consecuencias.


----------



## +18 (13 Oct 2018)

Leído hasta la pagina 32.

Bueno, vas a entrar en el talego. No te preocupes mucho, igual que Jenaro necesita hombres para triturar el sistema penitenciario necesita gente como tu para "rehabilitar" con éxito.

Seras un preso modelo. Que mejor sujeto para rehabilitar que alguien que no ha hecho nada, que tiene formacion, tiene curro fuera, esta sano y es wena jente. Lo tienen hecho.

¿Tu crees que vas a ser el unico dentro de la carcel por ese motivo?, nanai, cuando te clasifiquen iras a un modulo donde seguramente 1 de cada 3 son por temas de Jenaro.



Scire dijo:


> Espero todavía leer por qué te piden 4 años de cárcel. Ahí está el cogollo del asunto, lo que nos tiene a todos en vilo.



Dice que le pedian 19 años al inicio, me apuesto algo que la sra lo aderezo con abusos sexuales continuados o algo asi.
Con los datos que da en el CENDOJ será facil encontrarlo, lastima que aun es tan reciente que no este colgada la sentencia.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (13 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios.
> 
> Sobre los objetivos que tengo al escribir/publicar esta novela, son muchos y variados:
> 
> ...





Unas cosillas.

De esa novela de terror que quieres publicar y que no te la va publicar ninguna editorial por que están todas viviendo del régimen yo haría lo siguiente.

Imprimes tu varias copias.

Registras las copias, al menos unas 5 copias, que estén encuadernadas en todo caso.

Una vez registradas, certifica la autenticidad de las mismas con un notario.

Designa una persona o abogado que por un precio custodie las copias que serán bienes que heredarán tus hijos. Haz ya mismo testamento de vida y piensa en lo que les quieres dejar a tus hijos independiéntemente de lo que piensen de tí.

A tu fallecimiento, una persona que deberá ser anónima ante tus hijos tendrá que poder localizarlos y entregarles las copias con una carta de testamento y autentificada por un notario.

Luego tus hijos que tomen decisiones.

Yo haría esto antes de publicar nada. Quizás un abogado del foro podría mejorar este asunto, pero si quieres dejar algo para la posteridad, haz como decía mi abuelo, "la mejor forma de guardar cosas es que nadie sepa lo que guardas", era un dicho en su pueblo durante la guerra civil.

Ni se te ocurra abrir blogs en internet ni nada parecido, todo manuscrito y firmado.

Por que un texto que vaya en contra de una visillera podría ser calificado como delito DE ODIO.

Y se me olvidaba, si puedes aportar fotos, cds (sellados con plástico que sean nuevos, aguantan +20 años), NO USBs (tienen obsolescencia) o más pruebas con videos, mucho mejor. Cuando tu mujer sea más mayor y más vulnerable es cuando las estocadas de este tipo son más fulminantes.


----------



## el mensa (13 Oct 2018)

Voy a comentar en favor de los conversos. De los que se han caído del caballo como San Pablo. 

Hay una norma no escrita en este lugar: _"Al foro se viene llorado de casa"._ No voy a ponerme en contra de esta norma, es la (nuestra) ley. Tiene importantes ventajas: Te dicen las cosas a la cara, por duras que sean de escuchar, y esto es necesario y útil para pensar, valorar, despertar, etc, siempre que tengas el suficiente sentido común de aprender de tus errores. 

Ahora bien, no entiendo ni son útiles comentarios del tipo _"eras un progre, te lo merecías y tal..."_ Si entiendo, por ejemplo, el de _"Roma no paga a traidores"_, en el contexto de que si te obligan a sacrificarte por tus creencias y el precio por abandonarlas es muy alto pues apechugas porque cometiste el error de confiar en quienes no deberías. Y si el progre es tozudo y contumaz seguirá hundiéndose en su propia mierda de ideología de auto odio y engaño.

Y si te cambias de bando pasa lo de siempre y a la historia me remito: Odiado por unos y despreciado por los otros. No se debería despreciar a un converso. Decir las cosas "en grudo" como han hecho muchos SI, Y ES DE AGRADECER, es necesario. Pero solo lo necesario y suficiente. Haced lo que queráis (o sepáis) pero pensad antes de escribir.

Aquí, los conversos (entre los que me incluyo), estamos purgando nuestros pecados, cometimos un error y lo estamos pagando con nuestra sangre, sudor y lágrimas. Hacemos examen de conciencia, reconocemos nuestros errores y nos ponemos en marcha para repararlos. Como hacen los HOMBRES. Y eso es digno de admiración con independencia de la gravedad del error y del sufrimiento pasado. 

Cometimos errores, pero, ¿Quién nos engañó? ¿Tuvimos elección? ¿Podíamos saberlo? Cuando estás viviendo en una sociedad disfuncional y psicopática, así como cuando estás conviviendo con una persona psicopática, es muy difícil ver lo que te pasa, necesitas una visión periférica y un suceso revelador del tipo "caerse del caballo". Quien esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra... o acaso algunos sois perfectos, invulnerables a la propaganda (manipulación), y desde vuestra cuna... ¿Estabais en contra de toda esta aberración legal y social que estamos viviendo?

Cuidado con los conversos, solemos abrazar con más fuerza nuestras nuevas creencias, basadas en la experiencia y en los sucesos traumáticos sufridos. Algunos tenemos poco que perder, otros nada. Somos combativos, nos ayudamos, asociamos, estamos endurecidos más que alguien que ha tenido suerte en la vida y no envidiamos a los afortunados porque comprendemos que casi todo se ha debido al azar y a nuestras pocas y forzadas malas decisiones. 

Las comparaciones son odiosas: Un "aliado feminista" no es más que un hombre auto castrado que acepta unas normas del juego perjudiciales y humillantes para él y acabará mal, muy mal a no ser que la suerte se ponga de su lado. Un "converso" es algo mucho más útil para todos los que estamos interesados en cambiar la actual sociedad enferma. Es alguien duro, sensato, experimentado, combativo.

Cuidado con los conversos, enviaron más gente a la hoguera que los cristianos viejos. Aunque el símil más adecuado no sería este que acabo de hacer. Mejor este: ¿Quién creéis que sería la mejor tropa de choque contra los progres de salón, contra la corrección política, contra esta sociedad enferma? Pues los principales perjudicados, los que han visto arrasadas sus familias, sus proyectos, su vida... Por un engaño muy bien trabajado en lo social (sociedad disfuncional-psicopática como ente único) y en lo particular (afectados por ataques de psicópatas). 

Yo seguiré peleando, aquí y en el mundo real. Valoraré como entrar en cada batalla, que estrategia seguir y que tácticas usar. Y no me detendré ante nada. Suerte a todos.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (13 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Fui falsodenunciado por mi exmujer. Cero pruebas, solo su palabra.
> 
> Llevo tres años sin ver apenas a mis hijos, aunque me dedico a educar niños.
> 
> ...



Te he leido con otros nick, mi apoyo total

Un abrazo


----------



## patroclus (13 Oct 2018)

¿A quien vota este señor?


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (13 Oct 2018)

patroclus dijo:


> ¿A quien vota este señor?



Es hijo de un militar, no creo que le hayan dado educación progre


----------



## GT3RSR (13 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Voy a comentar en favor de los conversos. De los que se han caído del caballo como San Pablo....
> 
> 
> ….Yo seguiré peleando, aquí y en el mundo real. Valoraré como entrar en cada batalla, que estrategia seguir y que tácticas usar. Y no me detendré ante nada. Suerte a todos.



Joer, que gran mensaje.

Me identifico como "converso", y lo pongo entre comillas porque yo ya sabía de los peligros y me anduve con mucho ojo, pero me equivoqué de persona y di con una psicópata.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2018 at 15:49 ----------




Scire dijo:


> Espero todavía leer por qué te piden 4 años de cárcel. Ahí está el cogollo del asunto, lo que nos tiene a todos en vilo.
> 
> Hasta ahora, tu personalidad puede gustar más o menos, pero delictivo no hay nada. ¿Qué pasó, cómo se desarrolló el juicio?



Es lo que yo estoy diciendo. Serviría además a bastante gente sobre lo que no hay que hacer para que te entrullen.

¿Ha habido agresión, amenazas de muerte...te han hecho una encerrona con testigos falsos? Yo no entiendo nada.

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el buenismo que prodigas. Eso de darle las gracias a tu ex después de lo que te ha hecho a ti y a tus hijos....¿Te mete 3 o 4 años y encima le das las gracias? Tio, en serio, quiérete un poco. Yo no se que basura te han metido en la cabeza con eso de dar las gracias.


----------



## Funciovago (13 Oct 2018)

Si lo mismo que has escrito lo hubiera puesto una mujer NADIE dudaría de ella. No solo eso, si una mujer además hubiera escrito que había engañado a su marido y había hecho 20.000 barbaridades todo el mundo la justificaría y victimizaría.

El compi tiene razón en que santos hay pocos pero también pienso que cuando es una mujer nadie duda sobre ella.

Es lo que nos ha tocado pero tenemos que negarnos a ser víctimas y actuar. Y no nos olvidemos de que tu mujer es una persona, pero para que ella te haya podido hacer lo que te ha hecho ha necesitado la colaboración de miles de funcionarios, que barato se venden por cierto. Al final está claro que cuantos más impuestos paguemos más fuerte nos van a venir a joder (como la canción " si le das poder al poder más fuerte te van a venir a joder"), tendríamos que dejar de usar euros que al final los usan para machacarnos una y otra vez, dejar de jugar a su juego.


----------



## Eremita (13 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Voy a comentar en favor de los conversos. De los que se han caído del caballo como San Pablo.
> 
> Hay una norma no escrita en este lugar: _"Al foro se viene llorado de casa"._ No voy a ponerme en contra de esta norma, es la (nuestra) ley. Tiene importantes ventajas: Te dicen las cosas a la cara, por duras que sean de escuchar, y esto es necesario y útil para pensar, valorar, despertar, etc, siempre que tengas el suficiente sentido común de aprender de tus errores.
> 
> ...



Aquí todos tenemos nuestro S. Benito. Los que vimos desde el principio la aberración jurídica que suponía el jenaro, tampoco nos encadenamos a los leones del Congreso. Nos limitamos a desgañitarnos gritando en el desierto, mientras los lemmings ibais a lo vuestro.
Bienvenidos seais los conversos, pero comprended que os hagamos pasar por el purgatorio.
Los hombres que sí amamos a las Mujeres (nótese la mayúscula), partimos de que ambos sexos somos diferentes y complementarios. Caballeros con las Mujeres, indiferentes con las empoderadas y despreciativos con huelebragas y demás caricaturas, traidores a los principios simples y básicos que rigen las relaciones de emparejamiento naturales entre Hombre y Mujer.
Cuando a una calcamonia de omvre, le va mal por lametacones, sumiso, correcionismo político y demás actos de vasallaje, nos la pela. En la naturaleza no hay premios ni castigos, solo consecuencias.
Incluso al OP, que ha dejado claro que no es progre, y no queda más remedio que creerle, a pesar de que su forma de escribir a mí me hace creer que lo es, le deseo lo mejor en la batalla que está luchando.
Y dado que no es progre, ni nunca lo ha sido, no ha colaborado en encontrarse en la situación legal en que se encuentra. Aprovecho para disculparme por haber creído que lo era, y me reitero en mis ánimos y mejores deseos hacia sus hijos y hacia él.


----------



## Sputnik (13 Oct 2018)

Y


El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._




Un día te va a caer la del pulpo....y no lo sabes


----------



## jolu (13 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> ¿Ha habido agresión, amenazas de muerte...te han hecho una encerrona con testigos falsos? Yo no entiendo nada.



Creo haber leído en algún hilo que el creador del hilo puso algunos whatsapp "inapropiados".

Supongo que se agarran a eso para pedir cárcel. Si hay insultos, amenazas, etc,etc , eso da mucho juego a las feminazis.

¡Ojo!, entiendo que alguien llevado a la desesperación pueda cometar el error de soltar toda la rabía vía whatsapp, muy probablemente porque sea incapaz de matar una mosca. Es a esa situación a donde te quiere llevar la falsadenunciadora, y el caer en su trampa es dar una carta ganadora que no tenía.

Yo siempre he pensado que para evitar una FALSA denuncia de Jenaro, la falsa denunciante tiene que tener muy claro que esa falsa denuncia le va a costar la vida(en este caso le va a suponer la muerte), y eso debe saberlo desde el momento uno. En ese punto, la balanza se inclina hacia el hombre y la hembra no juega a ser zorra.

Supongo que el creador del hilo no va a exponer aquí los "piropos" que vertió sobre la falsadenunciadora... y hasta lo puedo entender , se echarían una jauría de feminazis y amariconados encima.

Su error (además de juntarse con un bicho), repito, ha sido no dejar claro desde el minuto uno que el no es de whatsapp, ni llamadas , ni emails, que su método es mas contundente y acaba con la raíz del problema.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (13 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> Joer, que gran mensaje.
> 
> 
> Gran mensaje de mensajero del pasado.
> ...


----------



## Lizzy (13 Oct 2018)

Yo tambien soy una vìctima de la viogen, aunque mi caso, afortunadamente (por ahora al menos) no es tan dramatico. 
Y soy de los que el 17 de noviembre voy a estar en la manifestacion de Madrid. 
Mi opinion?. Pues que voy a decir?. Està claro que eres una vìctima de una persona que no tiene frenos ni lìmites morales en sus acciones. Independientemente de los hechos concretos por los que has sido condenado. Que no obstante me gustaria conocer porque yo acabo de comenzar un proceso, me refiero a la confrontacion arbitraria que ha comenzado mi ex, para el que quisiera estar todo lo mejor preparado que pueda y no permitir que me haga una encerrona, del tipo que sea, y tener mis espaldas cubiertas, si esto se sale de madre mas de lo que està, que todavia es poco visto a donde puede llegar por otros testimonios. Pero cuando enseñam la patita hay que estar bien resguardado.
Por eso,que me he leido las dos primeras partes de la historia. Es posible descargar la tercera de algun sitio?. Muchas gracias


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (13 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> GT3RSR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Joer, que gran mensaje.
> ...


----------



## Papá Maravilla (13 Oct 2018)

trompeto dijo:


> Papá Maravilla dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estoy expectante de leer la 3a parte.
> ...


----------



## hijos de puta (13 Oct 2018)

Lizzy dijo:


> Yo tambien soy una vìctima de la viogen, aunque mi caso, afortunadamente (por ahora al menos) no es tan dramatico.
> Y soy de los que el 17 de noviembre voy a estar en la manifestacion de Madrid.
> Mi opinion?. Pues que voy a decir?. Està claro que eres una vìctima de una persona que no tiene frenos ni lìmites morales en sus acciones. Independientemente de los hechos concretos por los que has sido condenado. Que no obstante me gustaria conocer porque yo acabo de comenzar un proceso, me refiero a la confrontacion arbitraria que ha comenzado mi ex, para el que quisiera estar todo lo mejor preparado que pueda y no permitir que me haga una encerrona, del tipo que sea, y tener mis espaldas cubiertas, si esto se sale de madre mas de lo que està, que todavia es poco visto a donde puede llegar por otros testimonios. Pero cuando enseñam la patita hay que estar bien resguardado.
> Por eso,que me he leido las dos primeras partes de la historia. Es posible descargar la tercera de algun sitio?. Muchas gracias



Tengo una curiosidad acerca de lo que he visto en varios foreros, incluido tú:

¿Por "què" escribes todos los acentos "asì", en vez de usar la tilde normal?


----------



## +18 (13 Oct 2018)

Eremita dijo:


> Aquí todos tenemos nuestro S. Benito. Los que vimos desde el principio la aberración jurídica que suponía el jenaro, tampoco nos encadenamos a los leones del Congreso. Nos limitamos a desgañitarnos gritando en el desierto, mientras los lemmings ibais a lo vuestro.
> Bienvenidos seais los conversos, pero comprended que os hagamos pasar por el purgatorio.
> Los hombres que sí amamos a las Mujeres (nótese la mayúscula), partimos de que ambos sexos somos diferentes y complementarios. Caballeros con las Mujeres, indiferentes con las empoderadas y despreciativos con huelebragas y demás caricaturas, traidores a los principios simples y básicos que rigen las relaciones de emparejamiento naturales entre Hombre y Mujer.
> Cuando a una calcamonia de omvre, le va mal por lametacones, sumiso, correcionismo político y demás actos de vasallaje, nos la pela. En la naturaleza no hay premios ni castigos, solo consecuencias.



Amen.

Yo creo que lo que cuenta Papa Maravilla es cierto, tambien creo que es un progre sociológico. 

Y no me sorprende que le hayan condenado sin nada, en los juicios la gente miente mas que habla. 

Esas mentiras no le tuvieron que coger de sorpresa al abogado de PM ya que estaban en el el escrito de acusacion, si no pidio antes del juicio practicar las pruebas para desmontarlas, mal abogado.

De todas formas, eso eran mentirijillas sin mucho valor para los jueces, lo que estaban juzgando (lo importante para el caso) eran los hechos que la falso denunciadora atribuyo a PM.


----------



## Ultramontano (14 Oct 2018)

En primer lugar mucho ánimo Papá Maravilla. Espero que no llegues a entrar en prisión y si llegas a entrar que te sirva para hacerte mas fuerte y mejor persona.

2 comentarios superficiales y algo intrascendentes:

Leyéndote yo tambien he tenido la impresión de que eras lo que dicen un progre de manual, pero tras investigar creo que mas bien estás sobresocializado. Que no es lo mismo pero es igual.

Me ha sorprendido que con sólo la información del hilo y en 10 minutos de busquedas he averiguado como te llamas tú, tus hijos, tu ex, el colegio donde estudian, etc. Tanto tú como tu ex teneis montones de fotos abiertas a cualquiera que quiera verlas con vuestros hijos, con comentarios de lo mucho que los quereis, y demás.
Tal vez yo no sea en estos temas el prototipo de un comportamiento "normal", por paranoico, pero no me parece muy lógico todo esto.

Sin ser psicólogo ni sociologo se muy bien que el grado de socialización que muestra una persona esta muy relacionado con lo buenista y confiado que se es, y esto a su vez con las tendencias políticas de cada persona. A mas buenista mas progre (y mas hostias te llevas), a mas paranoico mas consciente se es de todo lo que puede ir mal y mas conservador.

Por eso según se adquiere experiencia se vuelve uno mas conservador, por las hostias que te vas dando.

No te tomes todo esto muy en serio, al fin y al cabo no te conozco de nada, pero piénsate lo de las fotos.


----------



## GT3RSR (14 Oct 2018)

jolu dijo:


> Creo haber leído en algún hilo que el creador del hilo puso algunos whatsapp "inapropiados".
> 
> Supongo que se agarran a eso para pedir cárcel. Si hay insultos, amenazas, etc,etc , eso da mucho juego a las feminazis.
> 
> ¡Ojo!, entiendo que alguien llevado a la desesperación pueda cometar el error de soltar toda la rabía vía whatsapp, muy probablemente porque sea incapaz de matar una mosca. Es a esa situación a donde te quiere llevar la falsadenunciadora, y el caer en su trampa es dar una carta ganadora que no tenía.



Pues entonces, game over. Si te ha pillado unos whatsapps con amenazas de muerte o insultos....lo siento, tío. Pero todos hemos tenido momentos malos y hay que contenerse, si caes, lo único que haces es favorecerla a ella, aunque después seas un huelebragas inofensivo, pero dejar constancia de ese mal momento por escrito no es buena idea, piensa en tus hijos, más que nada.




jolu dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que para evitar una FALSA denuncia de Jenaro, la falsa denunciante tiene que tener muy claro que esa falsa denuncia le va a costar la vida(en este caso le va a suponer la muerte), y eso debe saberlo desde el momento uno. En ese punto, la balanza se inclina hacia el hombre y la hembra no juega a ser zorra.



Para evitar denuncia falsa de Jenaro, lo mejor es juntarse con una mujer con dos dedos de frente, leal y que no sea una psicópata. Complicado. De todos modos, con la grabadora siempre encendida, no hay problema. Lo malo, es que el hecho de que como te pille grabándola ya te va a suponer una buena bronca, por lo de la desconfianza y tal. Que fue lo que me pasó a mi. Posibilidad de reconciliación=0

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 00:41 ----------




Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Ha habido unos engaños sofisticados y unos errores judiciales brutales. En el libro lo pruebo. No hay nada.
> 
> Y aunque te moleste, gracias. No es buenismo. Es educación
> 
> Papá Maravilla



Miedo me da. Engaños sofisticados. En fin....yo, sinceramente, si fuera inocente y tuviera que entrar en la cárcel por errores y mierdas de otros...se me iría la pinza. No se cómo tu aguantas y no haces una locura.


----------



## JTinternational (14 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> La difusión es compleja, pero tengo que intentarlo. Quizá alguien lo pueda mover también por forocoches.
> 
> Sí creo, estoy seguro, de que puede ayudar a muchos hombres a abrir los ojos. No solo cuento mi experiencia sino que reflexiono con datos sobre la LIVG.
> 
> ...



Y no ves a tus hijos... Por???

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 02:36 ----------

No creo que por unos wasaps te metan 4 años el la cárcel ni que te pidiesen 19 años y medio

No si no pones la sentencia aquí no es creíble
Suena todo a farsa para vender libros

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 02:39 ----------




JoJete dijo:


> Buenos dias papa maravilla.
> Aquí le traigo el caso de un conocido mio que supera la ciencia ficción
> 
> Asociación Amigos de Vicente Chinchilla
> ...



20 años por violación, otro qué tal

Todo mentira

No sabéis que hay penas y condenas estipuladas?

Os regodeais en la mentira y os quedáis tan anchos


----------



## Papá Maravilla (14 Oct 2018)

Emancipador dijo:


> En primer lugar mucho ánimo Papá Maravilla. Espero que no llegues a entrar en prisión y si llegas a entrar que te sirva para hacerte mas fuerte y mejor persona.
> 
> 2 comentarios superficiales y algo intrascendentes:
> 
> ...




Por mi parte, no aporto información directa sobre mis hijos ni mucho menos sobre mi exmujer en este foro.

No tengo problema en mostrar mi identidad, De todos modos, ya cerré esta tarde Instagram por consejo de un forero y ahora he cerrado Facebook.

Gracias por el aviso.

Por curiosidad, ¿como pudo saber de mi ex? Si lo considera oportuno, mándame un mp

---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 03:27 ----------




JTinternational dijo:


> Y no ves a tus hijos... Por???
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-oct-2018 at 02:36 ----------
> 
> ...



Eres escoria y lo sabes


----------



## fogbugz (14 Oct 2018)

Lo leí todo del tirón esta noche. Me gustó. Y además como soy 50% cacereño y tengo muchos amigos funcionarios haciendo vida similar al autor me sentí identificado.

Al faltar la tercera parte, con lo transcurrido hasta ahora, me deja atónito que haya una sentencia firme de prisión. Es una putada enorme, un escándalo.

Estoy deseando poder leer la tercera entrega.


----------



## hijodepantera (14 Oct 2018)

Kastilien dijo:


> Betazo de la ostia. Lamentable que des las gracias a tu exmujer en la novela cuando te juegas 19 años de carcel. Espero que al menos te quede dignidad para votar a vox , los unicos que pelean por acabar con la ideologia de genero



Tú captas la realidad que muchos no y eso mismo estaba exponiendo yo en un hilo paralelo a este pero cambiando zorra por trucha.
La actitud ante esto debe ser marcial y se debe buscar la total aniquilación del contrario, mas que nada porque asi es como actua el enemigo.
Ni una palabra bonita.
Ni un te entiendo pero...
Ni el mas minimo remordimiento.
A votar todos ultraderecha e intentar enterrar esa basura progre en el cajon de la historia.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (14 Oct 2018)

Buenos días,

Ya he colgado en el blog la tercera de las cuatro partes que se compone mi novela. Podéis leerla y descargarla como siempre en el blog de papamaravilla en blogspot.com




Muchas gracias a todos por haber ido comentando vuestros puntos de vista. es lo que hay, esto es un foro libre. Ya sabía donde lo estaba colgando.

Mi objetivo final es que se derogue la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género. Esta es en el presente mi lucha. La Ideología de Género es tóxica. 

Mi manera de luchar es esta. Exponiendo mi caso y reflexionando sobre él. He podido ver durante tres años de cerca este Monstruo y estoy vivo para contarlo. 

Quizá algunos de vosotros hubiera actuado de manera distinta. Cada uno hace lo que puede, pero pienso que deberíamos empujar cualquier iniciativa que trate de derogar esta infame Ley.

En mi lucha, voy avanzando. Ya he publicado el libro completo en ebook. Si os gusta, adquiridlo. Le he puesto de precio 10 euros, de los que 4 y medio irían para mí, para mi defensa y mi lucha. Lo demás es para Amazon.

Veréis que en la portada salen mis hijos. Sus caras están pixeladas, porque voy a tratar de guardar su intimidad. Eso sí, su sonrisa se ve, para que se vea lo felices que son a mi lado. Y en el libro, que es mi historia basada parcialmente en hechos reales, utilizo nombres de pila cambiados y apellidos distintos. Son entonces personajes literarios.

El enlace es el siguiente:

http://https://www.amazon.es/MALTRATADO-INCRE%C3%8DBLE-HISTORIA-PAP%C3%81-MARAVILLA-ebook/dp/B07JW16QH1/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1539513484&sr=8-1&keywords=papa+maravilla

También se puede encontrar fácil en Amazon poniendo en su buscador Papá Maravilla. En breve estará también disponible en papel.

Mi próximo paso es mandar un email masivo a todos los medios de comunicación, sean de la cuerda que sea. No me importa, lo que me interesa es la difusión. 

Además a todos los partidos políticos, también me da igual su ideología. No es que confíe en ellos, no soy tan iluso, pero que sepan que las leyes que promulgan se han llevado por delante la Infancia de mis hijos. 

Y también a todas las Asociaciones que tengan que ver con el tema. A las que están en contra de esta ley, con la esperanza de tener su apoyo. Y a las asociaciones de las feministas radicales, para que lo disfruten, viendo que lo que apoyan significa destrozar vidas de niños. 

Muchas gracias por leerme. 

PD Cuando tenga escrito el contenido del email masivo, lo colgaré por aquí. Será un breve resumen de lo que me ha pasado.


----------



## Scire (14 Oct 2018)

He leído la tercera parte y, esta vez te comprendo mucho más y creo entender mejor esa actitud tan positiva, que hasta ahora había considerado como soberbia.

Lo del psicólogo sugiriendo lo del abuso es de película terror. La sospechosa aparición de Alicia cerca del colegio cuando vas a recoger las notas, si bien supongo que lo desarrollarás en la cuarta parte, parece una trampa para forzar tu detención.

Antes de leer la tercer parte, sospechaba que pudieras haber desobedecido alguna orden judicial y, por esa razón, te estaban pidiendo cárcel. Ahora veo que, en efecto, te han tendido una trampa para que así sea. Lo de kafkiano se queda corto. Lo que te han hecho es de maldad pura. Y toda la gente de tu entorno (y el de ella), desde amigos hasta abogados, policía, jueces, etc., parece que es consciente de ello, pero no se atreven a levantar la voz contra el monstruo de la Viogen.

Ánimos y espero que todo se resuelva.


----------



## JTinternational (14 Oct 2018)

Jean Droop dijo:


> Lo he leido, me ha gustado y no deseo a nadie una situación parecida.
> 
> No he leido todos los comentarios, porque me estaba opinando encima. Asi que comparto mi opinión :
> 
> ...





Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Por mi parte, no aporto información directa sobre mis hijos ni mucho menos sobre mi exmujer en este foro.
> 
> No tengo problema en mostrar mi identidad, De todos modos, ya cerré esta tarde Instagram por consejo de un forero y ahora he cerrado Facebook.
> 
> ...



No me contestas porque no puedes claro

Pues seguir así, os tiranía piedras en vuestro tejado


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (14 Oct 2018)

Lo upeo shur.

Es una mierda lo que te está pasando. Muchos hombres normales están pagando los platos rotos de los garrulos violentos que también son unos cuantos por si alguien lo duda.


----------



## SkepticalMind (14 Oct 2018)

Acabo de leerlo todo y me ha dado escalofríos. Soy mujer y me parece deleznable lo que te han hecho. Ha/n ido a por ti con nocturnidad y alevosía y la ley está de su parte. Increíble.

Qué más decir. Ánimo.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (14 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> He leído la tercera parte y, esta vez te comprendo mucho más y creo entender mejor esa actitud tan positiva, que hasta ahora había considerado como soberbia.
> 
> Lo del psicólogo sugiriendo lo del abuso es de película terror. La sospechosa aparición de Alicia cerca del colegio cuando vas a recoger las notas, si bien supongo que lo desarrollarás en la cuarta parte, parece una trampa para forzar tu detención.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que te haya gustado. También me parecieron correctas tus anteriores críticas. Pero puedes imaginar que me gusta que se transmita que lo que me ha pasado es kafkiano. 

Por otra parte, ya he mandado un email masivo a todos los medios de comunicación (de todo tipo), partidos políticos de cualquier ideología y asociaciones (finalmente me he decantado por las asociaciones que apoyan el movimiento antiLIVG)

Como entenderéis no soy un iluso, a estas alturas. Sé que casi todos los medios y partidos que lo he mandado son parte del establishment. Pero para que conste, se lo mando. Nada más.

Confío en que un Josele Sánchez, o un Jiménez Losantos o incluso un Inda puedan escuchar mi historia y darme voz. 

El email que he mandado ha sido el siguiente. Vereis que soy políticamente correcto, pues no creo que haya otra manera de entrar.

Buenas,

Me llamo Jose A. , y mi nombre de lucha es Papá Maravilla. Mi lucha es no violenta y exclusivamente con la palabra. 

El apodo de Papá Maravilla no me lo puse yo, sino nada menos que mi exmujer. Seis meses antes de llevarse de casa a mis hijos me regaló un libro escrito de su puño y letra con fotos titulado Papá Maravilla. Así me veía entonces la madre, aunque llevo sin ver con normalidad a mis hijos desde hace tres años.

Indicar que mi profesión es la de maestro, llevo educando niños de 3 a 12 años desde el año 2000. Pienso, desde la modestia, que soy un gran profe. Al menos estoy en la sección de Grandes Profes de la Fundación ATRESMEDIA, como se puede ver en el siguiente enlace.

FUNDACION ATRESMEDIA | J. Antonio Pallero: "Lo mejor es volver a casa con la sensación de haber crecido"

Todo lo buen padre que era, cambió el día en que la madre se llevó unilateralmente a mis hijos de casa. Inmediatamente le puse una demanda de divorcio, solicitando un régimen de Custodia Compartida. 

Ella al saber esto y al querer la Custodia para ella sola (oponiéndose de plano a la Custodia Compartida) me denunció por malos tratos psicológicos. 

Por eso cambiaron las reglas y mi divorcio pasó de un Juzgado de Familia a otro de Violencia de Género.

En su denuncia decía que yo ejercía control económico y de sus amistades. Indicaba al final de su denuncia que "guardo whatsapp que prueban todos los hechos presentes en esta denuncia". 

Tres años después, no ha presentado ni un solo whatsapp, ni una sola prueba, ni un parte psicológico/médico. Su palabra ha sido LEY.

Yo en cambio he presentado más de 200 folios con mensajes de whatsapp que contradicen su versión, decenas de ellos ante Notario. Ella no los ha impugnado. Pero aun presentándolos ante la Justicia de nada me han servido.

Ahí comenzó mi experiencia. Me mandaron a un Punto de Encuentro a ver a mis hijos, a pesar de que en las dos valoraciones psicológicas que me hicieron estaba perfecto, al menos en los Informes se decía lo mismo de mí que de la madre.

Creo en la Custodia Compartida, y toda mi lucha es por conseguirla. No soy menos ni más que una mujer en la crianza de mis hijos.

Fui juzgado en Primera Instancia. La madre solicitaba para mi 19 años y medio de prisión, de los cuales 12 de ellos eran por acoso y maltrato a mis hijos (seis años por cada uno de ellos)

Finalmente me cayeron en Primera Instancia 5 años y 8 meses, por cuestiones de maltrato, coacciones y hostigamiento hacia mi exmujer. No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con esta Sentencia. Soy INOCENTE y lo pienso demostrar.

En primera instancia fui absuelto del acoso y maltrato hacia mis pequeños. La Juez dedicó menos de dos líneas a absolverme de estos delitos. Y aun así no se me permite ver a mis hijos con normalidad.

Comparo esta absolución con la Sentencia de la Manada, en la que el Juez que absolvió a sus integrantes redactó más de 200 folios de Sentencia. Y eso que para ellos se pedían 9 años por abuso sexual y a mi 12. Repito, 200 folios contra ni 2 líneas.

Mi proceso ha estado plagado de irregularidades, contradicciones, imprecisiones, errores... 

Me encuentro en el punto en el que la Audiencia ha revisado la Sentencia y me han caído 4 años y 3 meses. 

Como, insisto, soy INOCENTE, voy a luchar por demostrarlo. No quiero ingresar en prisión. Y si ingreso, que se sepa que es una INJUSTICIA.

Todas esas irregularidades, errores, imprecisiones y contradicciones las he descrito lo mejor que he podido en mi libro titulado: 

"YO MALTRATADO(R), LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DE PAPÁ MARAVILLA".

En ella narro con detalle, con algo de sentido del humor y de forma amena, mi experiencia y mis reflexiones. Ya que mi historia es surrealista y me van a meter en la cárcel por no hacer nada, quiero que se sepa lo que me ha ocurrido. Lo he hecho con el máximo respeto a la Intimidad de mis hijos y por supuesto a mi exmujer, no dando nunca nombres reales en mi relato, que está basado parcialmente en hechos reales.

Tengo el apoyo incondicional de mis padres, de mis amigos y de mi pareja. Por cierto, mi pareja actual es agente de Igualdad de Género.

Siempre llego a la misma conclusión al ir relatando mi historia: HA DE SER DEROGADA LA LEY INTEGRAL DE VIOLENCIA DE GENERO, y sustituida por una Ley de Violencia Intrafamiliar en el Ámbito Doméstico, similar a la de países como Canadá y Francia: donde ellos sí gozan de un sistema judicial sin asimetrías en los que la palabra del hombre tiene el mismo valor que el de la mujer. Y se ha de demostrar con pruebas los casos de Maltrato.

Les invito a leer mi libro. Pueden hacerlo en el PDF que les adjunto o pueden adquirirlo en la siguiente dirección, pues ya está publicado:

YO MALTRATADO(R) LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DE PAPÁ MARAVILLA eBook: JOSE A. PALLERO: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle

Las caras de mis hijos aparecen pixeladas en la portada. Pero se refleja en esa foto la sonrisa tan preciosa que tienen ellos cuando están en compañía de su padre, al lado de Papá Maravilla.

Muchas gracias por su atención. Y son libres de difundir este email si así lo consideran oportuno.

Pueden contactar conmigo en el email papamaravilla@gmail.com

Saludos,

Jose

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Scire (14 Oct 2018)

Por cierto, en la sinopsis del libro en Amazon se dice: "En esta novela de ficción, basada parcialmente en hechos reales..."

¿No es pura realidad lo que narras en tu libro?


----------



## Papá Maravilla (14 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> Por cierto, en la sinopsis del libro en Amazon se dice: "En esta novela de ficción, basada parcialmente en hechos reales..."
> 
> ¿No es pura realidad lo que narras en tu libro?



Hombre, ¿tú que crees? Si se lo mando a los medios...

Tengo que cubrirme las espaldas, ¿no te parece?

Trataré de que la Justicia no me pueda acusar ya de más cosas.

De todos modos es mi versión de unos hechos ya juzgados. Pero, curiosamente, tendo pruebas de todo lo que escribo (ya sean whatspps, fotos, informes, documentos, etc...) En lo que no he podido probar no me he basado


----------



## GT3RSR (14 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ya he colgado en el blog la tercera de las cuatro partes que se compone mi novela. Podéis leerla y descargarla como siempre en el blog de papamaravilla en blogspot.com



Lo de la detención tuya me parece criminal. ¿Cómo puede ser una mujer tan hdp? Sabía que ibas a por las notas y te cazaron....a mala leche. Eso no tiene nombre. 

Lo del psicólogo....joder, joder, joder.....

Ánimos. Muchos ánimos. No te mereces lo que te está pasando.


----------



## fogbugz (14 Oct 2018)

¿Puedes recurrir la sentencia o ya tienes orden firme de ingreso en prisión?

¿Qué dice tu abogado?


----------



## sivigliano (14 Oct 2018)

Mucho ánimo a papá maravilla que desgraciadamente es un perjudicado más de la injusta legislación de violencia de género. Con demasiada alegría los jueces condenan en estos casos con pruebas muy endebles o directamente sin pruebas.


----------



## J-Z (14 Oct 2018)

Te van a entrullar allí podrás redactar otros libritos y acabar el master de Jenaro que empezaste.

Demigrante es poco, un lobotomizado que prueba las mieles del sistema corrupto.

Disfruta esos 3 años de trullo, quizás no merecidos, pero es el precio que pagais los retrasados votontos por fiaros del estado corrupto y por LEGITIMARLO.


----------



## Nubica (14 Oct 2018)

Está bien escrito, se lee con facilidad y es ameno, al menos lo poco que he leído.
Y supongo que más allá de publicarlo o no, le habrá servido al autor para ordenar las ideas en su mente y pensar en qué momento se pudo desatar el "monstruo", algo incomprensible para el autor, por lo que intuyo. 

Mucha gente padece esa especie de "nomeloexplico" vital. Lo malo es que lo tenían delante de sus narices, pero la gente tiende a ser ciega con las personas a las que aman, o a las que quieren. Es una mala suerte. 

Espero y le deseo toda la suerte del mundo al OP. Y si es inocente de todo, que tenga la posibilidad de poder defenderse como es debido.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (14 Oct 2018)

fogbugz dijo:


> ¿Puedes recurrir la sentencia o ya tienes orden firme de ingreso en prisión?
> 
> ¿Qué dice tu abogado?





Puedo recurrir al Supremo con el recurso de casación. Pero no tengo mucha esperanza, el 92% de los recursos ni siquiera entran a ser estudiados por la Sala del Supremo...

Mi abogado me dice que no hay que perder la esperanza, y está ya trabajando en el recurso de casación, que por lo visto es muy técnico.

Gracias a todos por vuestros ánimos. Ayudan mucho


----------



## Lizzy (14 Oct 2018)

No voy a insistir en las injusticias y atrocidades que se están cometiendo al amparo de esta ley. Los usuarios de este foro somos consciente de ello. Pero a falta de conocer la última parte de la historia no logro entender como es posible que la acusación al calificar los hechos, y el juez al dictar sentencia, han podido encajar los hechos "delictivos" que hasta ahora se han narrado en los tipos de maltrato, coacciones y hostigamiento. 
El de maltrato, para que la pena sea elevada, tiene que ser habitual. Aquí entiendo que perfectamente es posible que se condene con la sóla declaración de la denunciante. Y como había convivencia ella se ha podido inventar todo lo que la imaginación le permita sin que PM tenga la menor oportunidad de defenderse al no poder aportar ninguna prueba que demuestre su inocencia. Es lo repugnante de esta ley, tener que demostrar la inocencia. Habría que disponer de un testigo que conviviese las 24 horas con la pareja que declarase a favor del denunciado.
Las coacciones, habría que leer los hechos probados de la sentencia, pero estas sí que tuvieron que ser después de la separación. Sin pruebas de ningún tipo, ni wasaps, ni llamadas ni testigos...., no he visto las coacciones, por mucha imaginación que ponga, en los hechos descritos hasta ahora. 
En cuanto al hostigamiento, para que exista tiene que ser habitual y prolongarse en el tiempo, y que obliguen a la "victima" a cambiar sus hábitos cotidianos. ¿Acaso cambió de domicilio precisamente como justificación de ese supuesto hostigamiento, alegando lo de las cartas en los buzones?. Pero eso es un hecho puntual y que como mucho podría entrar dentro del maltrato sicológico, junto con lo del wasap en el grupo de padres. 
Es lamentable, denigrante, injusto el trato que estás recibiendo, y yo añadiría que increíble. Increíble si no fuera cierto. Lo siento mucho.


----------



## J-Z (14 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Puedo recurrir al Supremo con el recurso de casación. Pero no tengo mucha esperanza, el 92% de los recursos ni siquiera entran a ser estudiados por la Sala del Supremo...
> 
> Mi abogado me dice que no hay que perder la esperanza, y está ya trabajando en el recurso de casación, que por lo visto es muy técnico.
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestros ánimos. Ayudan mucho



Técnico nada es una mera búsqueda en el google jurídico de turno, se trata de encontrar una sentencia similar y casarla como jurisprudencia para tu caso, como verás el jenaro lleva desde 2004, si no estuvieses en matrix lo sabrías, vas a ser entrullado.

Los ánimos no ayudan nada, yo te digo la verdad, ve asumiendola pues palmando en segunda instancia deberías ya verla más que clara.

La jenara te ha hecho jaque mate, game over, tienes 3 años para pensar que vas a hacer, porque si crees que el jenaro se va a parar ahí estás equivocado, si te puede volver a meter jenaro porque le apetece te lo meterá otra vez y volverás a ver a tus hamijos de pijama naranja.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (15 Oct 2018)

¿Peligraría tu plaza de funcionario si entraras a la cárcel? Perder la plaza es peor que tirarte un par de años entre rejas.

Yo sí fuera tú me esforzaría principalmente en mantener la plaza de funcionario, que a día de hoy es lo más valioso que tienes.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (15 Oct 2018)

Lizzy dijo:


> No voy a insistir en las injusticias y atrocidades que se están cometiendo al amparo de esta ley. Los usuarios de este foro somos consciente de ello. Pero a falta de conocer la última parte de la historia no logro entender como es posible que la acusación al calificar los hechos, y el juez al dictar sentencia, han podido encajar los hechos "delictivos" que hasta ahora se han narrado en los tipos de maltrato, coacciones y hostigamiento.
> El de maltrato, para que la pena sea elevada, tiene que ser habitual. Aquí entiendo que perfectamente es posible que se condene con la sóla declaración de la denunciante. Y como había convivencia ella se ha podido inventar todo lo que la imaginación le permita sin que PM tenga la menor oportunidad de defenderse al no poder aportar ninguna prueba que demuestre su inocencia. Es lo repugnante de esta ley, tener que demostrar la inocencia. Habría que disponer de un testigo que conviviese las 24 horas con la pareja que declarase a favor del denunciado.
> Las coacciones, habría que leer los hechos probados de la sentencia, pero estas sí que tuvieron que ser después de la separación. Sin pruebas de ningún tipo, ni wasaps, ni llamadas ni testigos...., no he visto las coacciones, por mucha imaginación que ponga, en los hechos descritos hasta ahora.
> En cuanto al hostigamiento, para que exista tiene que ser habitual y prolongarse en el tiempo, y que obliguen a la "victima" a cambiar sus hábitos cotidianos. ¿Acaso cambió de domicilio precisamente como justificación de ese supuesto hostigamiento, alegando lo de las cartas en los buzones?. Pero eso es un hecho puntual y que como mucho podría entrar dentro del maltrato sicológico, junto con lo del wasap en el grupo de padres.
> Es lamentable, denigrante, injusto el trato que estás recibiendo, y yo añadiría que increíble. Increíble si no fuera cierto. Lo siento mucho.



Interesante tu análisis. Muchas gracias, creo que aporta mucho al hilo. Y a mí también.

Su abogada no tuvo escrúpulos para en el escrito de acusación magnificarlo todo con un montón de adjetivos que no describían ningún hecho.

Y sí, recibo un trato denigrante. Pero no decaigo, detrás de mi sosteniéndome está toda mi familia y mis amigos.

Ya tengo asumido que los errores judiciales existen, y que tengo altas posibilidades de estar un par de años en prisión. Aunque lo tengo asumido, no estoy resignado y sigo luchando.



trompeto dijo:


> ¿Peligraría tu plaza de funcionario si entraras a la cárcel? Perder la plaza es peor que tirarte un par de años entre rejas.
> 
> Yo sí fuera tú me esforzaría principalmente en mantener la plaza de funcionario, que a día de hoy es lo más valioso que tienes.



Estoy en ello, pienso que no lo tengo a priori nada mal para conservar la plaza de funcionario. Pero nuca se sabe.


----------



## fogbugz (15 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Puedo recurrir al Supremo con el recurso de casación. Pero no tengo mucha esperanza, el 92% de los recursos ni siquiera entran a ser estudiados por la Sala del Supremo...
> 
> Mi abogado me dice que no hay que perder la esperanza, y está ya trabajando en el recurso de casación, que por lo visto es muy técnico.
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestros ánimos. Ayudan mucho



¿Y al Tribunal de DH de Estrasburgo? Es mucho dinero y tiempo, pero valdría la pena por las repercusiones que tendría una sentencia favorable. Se iría abajo todo el chiringuito viogen.

No creo que ningún tribunal serio acepte condenas en base a una ley que invierte la carga de la prueba e incumple varios artículos de la Constitución.

Mucha suerte. Como el Liverpool, nunca caminarás sólo.


----------



## CASA (15 Oct 2018)

fogbugz dijo:


> ¿Y al Tribunal de DH de Estrasburgo? Es mucho dinero y tiempo, pero valdría la pena por las repercusiones que tendría una sentencia favorable. Se iría abajo todo el chiringuito viogen.
> 
> No creo que ningún tribunal serio acepte condenas en base a una ley que invierte la carga de la prueba e incumple varios artículos de la Constitución.
> 
> Mucha suerte. Como el Liverpool, nunca caminarás sólo.



Pues sí, ya que somos tantos 

ienso:ienso:ienso::

Es brutal lo que dices, porque significaría que en España los tribunales no son seriosienso:ienso: Creo que de hecho sería interesantísimo que esto se llevara a Estrasburgo. Pues eso, que si el Op acaba pidiendo apoyo económico aquí pues habrá que mirarlo. Además creo que sería interesante para él que este tema llegara a otros foros y a medios más proclives a prestarle atención.


----------



## JTinternational (15 Oct 2018)

La jueza tiene otros casos parecidos al tuyo??

Es algo normal en tu juzgado?

La abogada o abogado de tu mujer tiene más casos así?

Y tu abogado?
A lo mejor es que es muy malo

Mira, hay casos de palizas con partes médicos que han quedado en nada

Padres que han estado condenados y tienen custodia compartida

Lo siento pero si no has hecho nada no te pueden meter 4 años en la cárcel

Puedes poner la sentencia?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Oct 2018)

Toma, papi maravilla, el argumento jurídico que tumba la VIOGEN en Estrasburgo si hay un solo abogado decente en España que lo quiera llevar hasta allí, ya está hecha la sentencia, solo es pedir que se aplique:

El Tribunal de la UE sentencia que España discrimina con las pensiones | Economía | EL PAÍS

Para que entienda la gente lo fácil que es, pongo en negrita la parte clave del asunto, por si a alguien le pareciera que no tiene nada que ver:



> La justicia europea ha asestado un duro golpe a la política de pensiones en España. El Tribunal Europeo de Justicia considera discriminatorias las condiciones de acceso a una prestación contributiva porque dejan casi sin opción de recibirla a los trabajadores a tiempo parcial. Este organismo se agarra a un argumento de género para probar la diferencia de trato: *como las mujeres ocupan la mayor parte de los puestos a tiempo parcial, las trabas que les impone la ley para conseguir una pensión suponen una discriminación por razón de sexo, aunque indirecta*.



Y resulta, que aunque nuestro Tribunal Constitucional vergonzosamente diga que la VIOGEN no discrimina por sexo, sino por género, con esa sentencia de Estrasburgo en la mano, solo tienes que alegar que LA MAYOR PARTE DE LAS PERSONAS CON "GÉNERO" MASCULINO SON HOMBRES, luego supone una discriminación por razón de sexo, aunque indirecta.

En serio, están comprados todos en España, los abogados, los jueces, los fiscales, los políticos...


----------



## coscorron (15 Oct 2018)

No he tenido tiempo de leer lo que públicas...lo haré en breve, pero, sería posible que colgaras la sentencia o nos dieras el número de sentencia y juzgado para buscarla en la BBDD del CGPJ. En la BBDD los nombres de anonimizan, por si no quieres revelar nombres reales...Es una buena costumbre de burbuja, informarnos bien, y si te van a condenar cinco años por unas amenazas por WhatsApp en el contexto de un divorcio y una discusión, merece la pena tenerla y difundirla....me parece increíble pero aquí ya vimos la que condenaba a un hombre por tirarse un pedo...


----------



## el mensa (15 Oct 2018)

Lo de Estrasburgo... _Me gustaría tanto que funcionase*_ pero hay ciertas cosas que me hacen pensar que nos ignorarían: _*Primero suelto el rollo derrotista, luego propongo alternativas..._

1) Al estado y supra-estado (España y Europa) no le interesa cambiar la situación, por el dinero que recaudan, obviamente. Ya he comentado antes mi caso: dinero para tasas e impuestos, trabajo para funcionarios (que podrían estar haciendo/produciendo algo en lugar de ir al asiento contable de "gastos innecesarios"), cash para ex-mujer consumista, incremento de mi consumo por desdoble de familia, obligarme a ser un remero del sistema 12 años más. ¿Como van a cambiar eso tan bueno para sus intereses? El PP lo hubiese podido derogar... Entre el que no hay huevos y que les conviene seguir así pues tenemos lo que tenemos.
2) Ya se retorcerán las interpretaciones para colar la ley como "humanitaria". Ejemplos tenemos muchos, la burda "discriminación positiva" (oxímoron). No necesitan pensar mucho, la plebe se cree cualquier cosa, no tiene formación, capacidad crítica, etc.

Ya que la vía administrativa-legal es un callejón sin salida ¿Qué hacer? Solo nos queda la lucha. Crear sindicatos/asociaciones legales, con un mensaje legal pero subversivo con el sistema. Troleos masivos como el autobús de hazte oír (Por ejemplo: "Hemos creado un sindicato machista, solo admitimos machistas de ambos sexos ¿Pasa algo? Venid a debatir con cifras y argumentos si tenéis huevos). Amplificar "efectos streisand" aprovechando casos mediáticos (el caso Juana Rivas se podría haber exprimido) y errores del sistema (con el mitin de Vox en Vistalegre se provocó un "efecto streisand" que estuvo fuera de control casi 24 horas hasta que dieron la orden de oscurecimiento mediático), contra manifestaciones con eslóganes directos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Oct 2018)

Dijiste que ibas a poner la sentencia y de lo que se te acusa el domingo (ayer). En cuanto la pongas te compro el libro. Por cierto pusiste el link mal, es este:

YO MALTRATADO(R) LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DE PAPÁ MARAVILLA eBook: JOSE A. PALLERO: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


----------



## Papá Maravilla (15 Oct 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Dijiste que ibas a poner la sentencia y de lo que se te acusa el domingo (ayer). En cuanto la pongas te compro el libro. Por cierto pusiste el link mal, es este:
> 
> YO MALTRATADO(R) LA INCREÍBLE HISTORIA DE PAPÁ MARAVILLA eBook: JOSE A. PALLERO: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle





Ayer domingo, mensaje 137, a las 19 horas. Dido de lo que se me acusa. En ningún lado he dicho de colgar la Sentencia el domingo (señáleme dónde, por favor)

La terminaré colgando, todo a su tiempo. Todo siempre consultado con mi abogado.

Esta noche a partir de las 22horas cuelgo la cuarta parte de Yo maltratado.

Gracias por poner bien el enlace de Amazon. Saludos!


----------



## coscorron (15 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Ayer domingo, mensaje 137, a las 19 horas. Dido de lo que se me acusa. En ningún lado he dicho de colgar la Sentencia el domingo (señáleme dónde, por favor)
> 
> La terminaré colgando, todo a su tiempo. Todo siempre consultado con mi abogado.
> 
> ...



No tienes porqué colgarla, nos dejas el número de sentencia y juzgado y se puede buscar.... En la BBDD de CGPJ sale con nombres inventados de todo aquel que sea parte en el proceso (acusado, denunciante, testigos...etc) y nombres reales de juez, abogados, procuradores....
En el mensaje #137 nos cuentas un mail que has enviado a los medios y dices que te condenaron sin pruebas, pero en la sentencia se deben explicar lo que se consideran hechos probados y los fundamentos para condenarte. Aquí no somos muy de creernos nada porque si, hace no tanto se dio el caso de un condenado que decía que había sido por robar algo de ochenta euros y pedía el indulto, y resultó que era miembro de una banda de falsificadores que incluso trabajaban en connivencia con una joyería.... O la mismísima Juana Rivas acusando de maltratador condenado a su marido, cuando lo que hubo fue un cruce de denuncias por una discusión y un acuerdo posterior para no seguir jodiendose mutuamente. En este país se han hecho muchos disparates con la VIOGEN, pero si te condenan por acoso con hechos probados digamos poco probados o sin probar y a nada menos que cinco años, tu caso debería moverse hasta el final... Y desde aquí seguro que algo aportaríamos, pero para eso hay que leer la sentencia...


----------



## Papá Maravilla (15 Oct 2018)

coscorron dijo:


> No tienes porqué colgarla, nos dejas el número de sentencia y juzgado y se puede buscar.... En la BBDD de CGPJ sale con nombres inventados de todo aquel que sea parte en el proceso (acusado, denunciante, testigos...etc) y nombres reales de juez, abogados, procuradores....



Lo consulto con mi abogado y valoro. Está perdido por el mundo porque ayer cancelaron muchos vuelos a Galicia por el "huracán"


----------



## J-Z (15 Oct 2018)

Como te ha dicho la sentencia es pública, todas lo son, lo único que borran los datos personales de las partes.

Ya que eres profe de ingles, veo que desconoces por completo la big picture, te has leído 1984? y si es así lo has entendido? porque me da que no eh.

Nel trullo te puedes instruir en salir de matrix, te daré una pista: Trevijano.


----------



## Ghost hunter (15 Oct 2018)

Contacta con la gente de VOX, seguro que te tienen en cuenta y valoran tu trabajo.

En estos momentos solo podemos apoyar a quienes están en contra de esta ley anticonstitucional, animo y nunca te rindas.


----------



## J-Z (15 Oct 2018)

voxemos es basura del sistema corrupto, solo ayudarán si les beneficia en pillar votontos como tu gosjunter


----------



## +18 (15 Oct 2018)

coscorron dijo:


> No he tenido tiempo de leer lo que públicas...lo haré en breve, pero, sería posible que colgaras la sentencia o nos dieras el número de sentencia y juzgado para buscarla en la BBDD del CGPJ. En la BBDD los nombres de anonimizan, por si no quieres revelar nombres reales...Es una buena costumbre de burbuja, informarnos bien, y si te van a condenar cinco años por unas amenazas por WhatsApp en el contexto de un divorcio y una discusión, merece la pena tenerla y difundirla....me parece increíble pero aquí ya vimos la que condenaba a un hombre por tirarse un pedo...



Creo que aun no esta colgada en el CENDOJ por ser demasiado reciente.

Yo la busque con los datos que se han publicado y no la encontré, cuando otras veces con menos datos se encuentran fácilmente.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (15 Oct 2018)

Llama la atención el hecho que varias veces nombras de que en el momento de iniciar el divorcio, todavía antes de iniciar tu calvario sólo tenías 42 € en el banco.

Supongo que tener 2 hijos será caro, yo no tengo ninguno. Aún así teniais ambos 2 sueldos fijos y buenos(para lo que se ingresa en España). ¿Gastabais mucho en ocio?

Suerte has tenido de ser funcionario, lo cual te ha permitido pagar abogados y no.acabar en la mayor de las miserias. ¡Imagina que hubieras estado en el paro o como trabajador precario del sector privado! 

1) Céntrate en conservar la condición de funcionario, aunque fuera en labores administrativas. 

2)Lucha por no entrar hasta el último recurso posible y en caso de no poder evitarlo pasar lo mínimo posible dentro.

3)No pierdas el contacto con tus hijos aunque sea telefónico, algún día serán adultos y lo entenderán.

4) No decaigas, que tienes muchos amigos reales y tienes burbuja también


----------



## Papá Maravilla (15 Oct 2018)

+18 dijo:


> Creo que aun no esta colgada en el CENDOJ por ser demasiado reciente.
> 
> Yo la busque con los datos que se han publicado y no la encontré, cuando otras veces con menos datos se encuentran fácilmente.



Correcto. Yo la he estado buscando en CENDOJ y no aparece. 

Voy a ir preparando las sentencias borrando todo tipo de dato que sea personal. Me va a llevar un tiempo. Pero yo calculo que el fin de semana las tengo colgadas. ¿Por qué? Porque quizá alguien las lea y vea algo que nadie ha visto.

Mirad, llevo tres años leyendo papeles. Y aunque hay veces que has leído mil veces un papel, de repente ves algo nuevo. A mí me pasó ayer.

Lo comparto con vosotros. A mis abogados les encaja como motivo de recurso de casación, están ahora en la búsqueda de jurisprudencia.

Vamos allá. Hablaré del delito de maltrato psicológico, por el que me han caído 2 años. Yo siempre solicité como testigo al psicólogo que nos hizo terapia de pareja durante los seis meses anteriores a la ruptura. Nunca se le admitió. Se dijo que ya había hecho informes, pero lo solicitamos para que se ratificara. Y admás, sus informes eran de cuando íbamos a la terapia de pareja de manera individual, no de los días cuando íbamos juntos. Es decir, sobre esos días nunca pudo hablar. Yo se lo pedí, pero por protección de datos no podía, que lo haría en sede judicial. Entonces, cronológicamente ocurrieron los siguientes sucesos.

1º Noviembre 2017. El Juez Titular del Penal saca un Auto fijando la fecha del juicio, para febrero de 2018. En ese Auto decide que considera al psicólogo impertinente y que contra la presente resolución no cabía recurso alguno. Añadía: "No obstante, sin perjuicio de que a la parte denegada la prueba pueda reproducir su petición al inicio de las sesiones del juicio oral."

2º Febrero 2018. No estaba el Juez Titular, sino una Juez Sustituta de unos treinta y tanto años. Al comienzo de la vista oral mi abogada reprodujo su petición, solicitando la presencia del psicólogo.

La petición de mi abogada fue denegada de plano por la Juez, con un simple se desestima.

3º Sentencia Primera Instancia, Marzo 2018. Maltrato psicológico, 2 años y medio.

4º Recurso de Apelación. Abril 2018. Sobre esto escribieron mis abogados: "Los informes del Sr, Psicólogo, pese a que no se admitió su declaración en el juicio lo cual a entender de esta parte hubiese aportado una visión muy clarificadora de la realidad de pareja dado que fue él quien recibió a ambas partes tanto de forma conjunta como de forma individualizada..."

Es decir, la valoración del Psicólogo, que nos hacía terapia de pareja, nunca ha sido recogida con respecto a las sesiones conjuntas, ni en sus informes ni en su testimonio (que no existió), lo cual me ha creado una indefensión absoluta pues es un caso de maltrato psicológico. 

Por cierto que los informes individuales eran muy positivos. No puedo reproducir aquí fragmentos del Informe de ella, pero eran perfectos. En plan, había una crisis de pareja y se había superado. De maltrato, nada. Quiero decir, que ni con un Informe psicológico positivo (en verdad dos), no me he librado de la pena. ¿De qué me suena?...: ¿te la meto por ahí? Sí, por ahí......Pues dos jueces escucharon un no. 

5º Sentencia Aundiencia Provincial, octubre 2018, todavía no comunicada oficialmente. Se dice: 
"Y la propia huella psicológica del maltrato recibido por la mujer, que se evidencia en las asistencias psicológicas con el psicólogo Sr. ..."

Mi conclusión. Me considero en una indefensión judicial. Ya mis abogados están trabajando en esto. Pero por si a alguien le suena un caso parecido donde a un testigo vital no se le haya permitido ni hablar ni hacer un informe sobre una parte de su actuación.

Muchas gracias a todos. Incluso a j-z. Claro que he leído 1984, aunque soy más de un mundo feliz. No sé si lo he entendido, yo siempre hago mis interpretaciones de los libros que leo, no creo que coincidan con las tuyas. Por supuesto, ahora ya soy más de leer a Nietzsche, "Así habló Zaratustra" es el libro que me llevaré a Estremera. Las Golden Cadenas y Cafe Quijano no creo que me las dejen entrar:


Bueno, poco más. Me voy a cenar unos mejillones de Lorbé, que el día ha sido largo. Y os dejo la última parte ya colgada en el blog. Gracias por leerme

Papá Maravilla


----------



## J-Z (15 Oct 2018)

btw veo que alabas a tu abogado pero cuando la arpía te ofreció la típica custodia que se ha dado hasta la moda de la compartida, o sea 2 findes al mes y mitad de vacaciones más alguna hora entre semana y tal, tu la rechazaste al estar en matrix, el abojado debió decirte: *mira estamos en un régimen corrupto feminazi, espabila de una puta vez así que acepta esto que como le insistas a la tarada con la compartida te puede joder duro*, como así ha sido, claro que el coleguita no va a perder ocasión de facturarte juicio+2 recursos+demás minutas.

Para él eres cash, más sabiendo que la letrada de la otra parte dices que es una loba conocida por la coru, él tb la conocía y conoce el jenaro que existe desde 2004 no desde 2015, un buen abogado te hubiese dicho lo que te he puesto, mejor una retirada a tiempo que acabar escaldado.

Ese es por lo que veo el punto de inflexión donde tu ex pasó de modo cabrona a modo berserker, cabreaste al ogro y te ha fagocitado. Es el punto donde empieza tu tragedia griega, jugar a los juicios funciona como dices *en USA donde hay separación de poderes*, en hezpein que es un ESTADO CORRUPTO a ver si lo asimilas NO existe tal cosa. Nel librete metes alabanzas al r78, *citas la prostitución del 78 como dogma cuando no vale ni pa limpiarse el culo* estas en el puto matrix, la carta otorgada del 78 es eso, una carta otorgada hecha en secreto por 15 franquistas y puesta a plebiscito del populacho retrasado en plan esto es lo que hay o lo tomais o lo dejais.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (15 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> btw veo que alabas a tu abogado pero cuando la arpía te ofreció la típica custodia que se ha dado hasta la moda de la compartida, o sea 2 findes al mes y mitad de vacaciones más alguna hora entre semana y tal, tu la rechazaste al estar en matrix, el abojado debió decirte: *mira estamos en un régimen corrupto feminazi, espabila de una puta vez así que acepta esto que como le insistas a la tarada con la compartida te puede joder duro*, como así ha sido, claro que el coleguita no va a perder ocasión de facturarte juicio+2 recursos+demás minutas.
> 
> Para él eres cash, más sabiendo que la letrada de la otra parte dices que es una loba conocida por la coru, él tb la conocía y conoce el jenaro que existe desde 2004 no desde 2015, un buen abogado te hubiese dicho lo que te he puesto, mejor una retirada a tiempo que acabar escaldado.
> 
> Ese es por lo que veo el punto de inflexión donde tu ex pasó de modo cabrona a modo berserker, cabreaste al ogro y te ha fagocitado. Es el punto donde empieza tu tragedia griega, jugar a los juicios funciona como dices *en USA donde hay separación de poderes*, en hezpein que es un ESTADO CORRUPTO a ver si lo asimilas NO existe tal cosa. Nel librete metes alabanzas al r78, *citas la prostitución del 78 como dogma cuando no vale ni pa limpiarse el culo* estas en el puto matrix, la carta otorgada del 78 es eso, una carta otorgada hecha en secreto por 15 franquistas y puesta a plebiscito del populacho retrasado en plan esto es lo que hay o lo tomais o lo dejais.




¿Eso es lo que ofreces? ¿Qué me arrodille ante el régimen y firme un chantaje?

Creo que no has entendido nada. Elegí no firmar y era muy consciente de que elegía la lucha. Y por eso quería a ese abogado y no a otro que me dijera "firma, ella ha ganado, que tiene al sistema detrás". 

Eso es lo que nos diferencia a usted y a mi. Con gente como usted todos seríamos borregos.

Yo me he escapado de la plantación. Va a recoger algodón su fruta madre.

Me han echado a los perros, pero ahí sigo. Con la cabeza alta y luchando contra el sistema. Lo hago para intentar que mis hijos no tengan esta mierda montada. 

Y en esta lucha soy feliz. No se moleste, no me va a entender: los esclavos como usted tienen un pensamiento servil.

Ah, y lejos de haberme fagocitado, a ver qué tal digiere ahora el libro que ella indirectamente ha escrito. 

Ahora sí que va a disfrutar del régimen, cuando se desmorone el castillo de mentiras que ha montado. 

Yo ya estoy comprando las palomitas.


----------



## J-Z (15 Oct 2018)

jajjaj pero si estas en matrix, q me pias de borrego, jajajja todo un votante y pa mas jenarizado! dandome lecciones de lucha, como dicen tus anglos el ou el, L O L

Vas a disfrutar del régimen desde tu celda, bueno tanto como disfrutar no creo, si te pusieras lazito amarillo o fueras cuñado del rey igual si te daban ciertos privilegios a los que la plebe, LOS SIERVOS del estado corrupto no optais.

Estas muy en matrix y te voy a diseccionar cual rana en clase de instituto yanki.

Pa empezar en esto te has metido tu solito, te casaste la cagaste.

El r78 (la r es de régimen si es que no lo pillas xd) te está pasando por encima y tu lo alabas en el librito!


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (16 Oct 2018)

Tío, has vuelto a caer otra vez en las manos de una mujer. ¡La Nawalt no existe!

Alicia también era una mujer maravillosa cuando la conociste y sin embargo mira ahora como es. 

Deberías escucharte los audios del Che. La nueva mujer que ha entrado en tu vida es una potencial Alicia. Cuidado...


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Se cree mártir del jenaro cuando antes que él han caído CIENTOS DE MILES y después de él caerán MILLONES, sus hijos en un futuro por ejemplo.

Este tío se cree que está luchando una pelea justa, justa es cuando hay reglas y se cumplen, HEZPEIN ES UN ESTADO CORRUPTO METETELO EN LA CABEZA DE UNA VEZ, no hay peleas justas y menos en JENARO.

Estas jugando una mano con cartas de mierda y tu exmujera tiene full de ases, ibas a perder y perdiste, y tu en plan don erre que erre, mein kampf! el régimen caerá, ay que me lol jjaja

Lo pillas o te hago un mapa, tranqui que tengo batería de flak 38, te voy a dar pautas para salir de matrix que es tu principal problema, no las tomarás, pero esa es mi lucha, *predicar en el desierto de votontos*, bastante mejor que la tuya, que es ser vapuleado brutalmente por el sistema corrupto del 78, el cual encima alabas! eso es una paradoja como la de tu libro, donde tu educas a 300 niños y no te dejan ni ver a los tuyos.


----------



## España1 (16 Oct 2018)

Tremendo testimonio, vaya peligro formar familia en España


----------



## coscorron (16 Oct 2018)

+18 dijo:


> Creo que aun no esta colgada en el CENDOJ por ser demasiado reciente.
> 
> Yo la busque con los datos que se han publicado y no la encontré, cuando otras veces con menos datos se encuentran fácilmente.



Sinceramente las reticencias y las excusas del nuevo florero para exponer la sentencia me hacen dudar y mucho de la historia que nos cuenta. Ha venido a contarnos su vida y sus hazañas pero contada por el mismo ....sin aportar pruebas de lo que dice. Me extraña y mucho que habiendo sentencia de la provincial no se pueda encontrar al menos la de primera instancia y que no pueda dejar los números y el juzgado para que sea fácil localizarla y descargarla por todos .... Si me equivoco recogere mi owned justoso pero mientras tanto no perderé el tiempo en un hilo chorra de un pompero.


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

La verdad que yo tb sospecho ya de que pueda ser troleo:





estas en el puto matrix

Que tu nueva novia tenga un master en jenaro que es pa darle gracia al libro? creo que ya fue suficiente con lo de que casi acabas tu un master en jenaro, y ahora metes una novia agente de Jenaro, really? estás troleando o realmente tienes menos luces de las que ya te he asignado.

No va a haber ningún cambio a mejor en jenaro, de hecho lo está habiendo pero a peor. No existen las "feministas radicales", existen las feministas a secas aka feminazis, esas te quieren despellejado y desollado tal como te están haciendo.

Jenaro industries querido papa matrix ya está formando cantera para que las cifras de asesinatos aumenten y así seguir con el tinglado, si son esos morenos que cruzan la frontera, gente de paz, vienen los mejores, nos pagan las pensiones etc


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> Se cree mártir del jenaro cuando antes que él han caído CIENTOS DE MILES y después de él caerán MILLONES, sus hijos en un futuro por ejemplo.
> 
> Este tío se cree que está luchando una pelea justa, justa es cuando hay reglas y se cumplen, HEZPEIN ES UN ESTADO CORRUPTO METETELO EN LA CABEZA DE UNA VEZ, no hay peleas justas y menos en JENARO.
> 
> ...



Imperios más grandes han caído.

Por lo pronto, yo doy la cara: nombre e imagen. En mi lucha creo un blog, escribo un libro, estoy ya en las redes (instagram, twitter, pronto facebook).

Llevo días y veo que poco a poco se me lee, y se lee mi discurso antiLIVG.

Cerca de 2500 visitas en el blog, 11000 visitas a este hilo... 

Y cuatro libros vendidos. Increíble, jamás pensé que vendiera ni un solo libro.

¿y usted que hace, además de llamarnos votontos? Yo ya me presenté a las Elecciones Generales en 2011, está en el BOE. Con un partido antiR78.

¿Y me pide que firme un chantaje con mi ex? Hay que ser cobarde.

Pues ya se lo digo yo: no hace nada. Espero que le den 15 céntimos por mensaje. Porque al nivel de los CM de 20cents no estás.

Esta es mi lucha contra la LIVG. Y lo hago por mis hijos. No creo que tengas, por eso nada te cuadra

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 00:32 ----------




coscorron dijo:


> Sinceramente las reticencias y las excusas del nuevo florero para exponer la sentencia me hacen dudar y mucho de la historia que nos cuenta. Ha venido a contarnos su vida y sus hazañas pero contada por el mismo ....sin aportar pru
> 
> ebas de lo que dice. Me extraña y mucho que habiendo sentencia de la provincial no se pueda encontrar al menos la de primera instancia y que no pueda dejar los números y el juzgado para que sea fácil localizarla y descargarla por todos .... Si me equivoco recogere mi owned justoso pero mientras tanto no perderé el tiempo en un hilo chorra de un pompero.



Primera Instancia. Juzgado Penal 6 de Coruña. Sentencia número 40. Juez: Paloma Míguez Álvarez. Fechada el 26 de febrero de 2018. Para que veas que te entro al trapo

Y pronto colgada, que me lleva un tiempo borrar los nombres de 26 folios. Además que quiero colgar tres cosas a la vez; Sentencia Primera Instancia, mi recurso de Apelación y Sentencia de la Audiencia (esta todavía no lme la han comunicado oficialmente, pero al conocerla vía abogados dio comienzo a mi lucha)

Puede recoger ya su owned o esperar al fin de semana, cuando como dije colgaré las Sentencias.

Papá Maravilla


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Estas en matrix, tio, estas en matrix, los sistemas corruptos no se cambian desde dentro, se cambian desde fuera con abstención masiva que deslegitima el mismo, con golpes de estado o con guerras. Elige tu favorito y haz de el tu lucha, pero si no eres militar o guerrillero creo que lo obvio es elegir el primero.

Sigues sin ver la *big picture*, no eres profe de ingles? sabrás que significa ese término tan característico, *el jenaro es el menor de tus problemas*, por eso no aceptaste el acuerdo, que ahora mismo negarás a las puertas de ser entrullado, pero firmarías con sangre, lo negarás, serás tozudo y rayarás de tu lucha bla bla, porque ESTAS EN MATRIX, en vez de la pastilla pa salir de matrix te tomaste un supositorio tron.

*Tu no luchas, crees que luchas*, joder no sé como explicartelo, eres un lemming que intenta pasar de fase y te están dirigiendo, tu crees que estás luchando y tal pero en realidad estás enjaulado y están jugando contigo.

Ese acuerdo te lo ponen hoy encima y sin pasar por estos 2, 3? años de GUANO y lo firmas con sangre y me pagas 10k por asesorarte, pero no me consultaste de aquellas, y a toro pasado parece que soy el amo, pero te hubiera dicho lo mismo que ahora, coge eso y date por contento.

No lo cogiste y comenzó tu tormento, una vez hecha la cagada el ser humano no reconoce sus errores, menos a un desconocido, tranquilo tienes 3 años para meditar sobre ello y reconocertelo a ti mismo

Por el lado bueno, si sales de matrix hasta habrás aprendido algo, pero pintas mal se requiere capacidad para ello.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> joder no sé como explicartelo, eres un lemming que intenta pasar de fase y te están dirigiendo.



Para explicármelo, podrías escribir un libro. Te doy ideas para el título:

- Papá Abstencionista: La increíble Lucha contra los Votontos

- Big Picture: cursos de inglés para salir de Matrix

- Guía para Lemmings: no votar es el camino.

Mi favorito es el primero...



Anda, tómate un Colacao, Rambo de la Abstención


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

espera que tengo más onvre, 

Estar en matrix te ha creado todos y cada uno de tus problemas jenaricos por eso no me das pena ninguna, buena una poca si pero en cuanto veo que estas en matrix y te reafirmas pues como que me la pela, siendo profesor la ignorancia no es algo que quede bien en el curriculum. 

No solo hay que estar fuera del matrix jenarico sino en todos los ámbitos siendo el principal el político, R78 es tu enemigo, no es tu ex, es el estado corrupto que le da armas para vapulearte impunemente, protestas y te quejas al viento de tus injusticias, pero tienen nombre y apellidos, R78 ese que alabas y citas en tu libro. 

En la vida hay que estar fuera del matrix TOTAL, en cada uno de sus ámbitos, económico (no empufarse etc) social (progres, feminazis, follaperros=escoria etc) político (ante un estado corrupto, lo único digno es no votar) etc, sino pasan varias cosas, o tienes mucha suerte y sales indemne, no eres desahuciado por empufarte por encima de tus posibilidades, votas pero los partidos corruptos solo te afectan de perfil (eres funci), ay pero el suertudo resulta que ahora le viene jenaro y está de matrix, pues así te ha pillado cual trailer a un perro.

Repito sal de matrix, sigues en él, como muchos de este hilo que te van dando consejos como votar a voxemos, son así de retards. A ningún partido corrupto r78 le importas una m, 14 años lleva esta ley, tu dices que el sistema va a menos y que tu serás un mártir JA JA para nada, el sistema si va hacia algún lado es a MÁS, tus hijos serán jenarizados más severamente, y tus nietos más aún, si no se tumba el estado corrupto así será.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> espera que tengo más onvre,
> 
> Estar en matrix te ha creado todos y cada uno de tus problemas jenaricos por eso no me das pena ninguna, buena una poca si pero en cuanto veo que estas en matrix y te reafirmas pues como que me la pela, siendo profesor la ignorancia no es algo que quede bien en el curriculum.
> 
> ...



Estás en bucle:XX::XX::XX: no me das casi tiempo a responder:XX::XX::XX:::::

Ahora en serio. Y con respeto. Me aportas, que lo sepas. Respeta mi manera de luchar la LIVG, sea equivocada o no. Yo te respeto el tema del abstencionismo.

Ya sí, a dormir. Pero gracias, me he echado unas risas


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

y a la vez estoy terminando tu libro, pero no me hagas caso los de fuera de matrix no sabemos de esto

Otra lectura pal trullo, o mejor, antes de, el manifiesto unabomber.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 01:43 ----------

Sigo sin entender tus alabanzas a tus letrados, cuando lejos de beneficiarte te han perjudicado en cada uno de los pasos, ni siquiera te sacaron del PEI o como coño se llame el centro ese jenarico de visitas. Tu has sido vapuleado por jenaro y tus abogados por la defensa de tu ex.

Una vez entrullado creo que el game over es total, porque yo aconsejaría que te largases de hezpein sin mirar atrás (si es duro pero bye bye a tus hijos, cuando tuvieran 18 años ya te pondrías en contacto con ellos y les enseñarías el libro etc), pero te han jodido, con antecedentes penales no es que ya no puedas ir de profe a USA donde podrías rehacer tu vida por completo, es que no te dejan ni entrar.

La damocles te ha caído con todo el peso, estás totalmente partido, tienes 3 años para meditar que hacer, hezpein o al menos la coruña para que te metan más denuncias falsas no es tu sitio.

Ahora leo que ya lo tenias planeado al menos por un tiempo, lol, me anticipo a tus movimientos padawan. Pero me vuelvo a indignar con tu puto matrix, que cojones haces escribiendo al r78, al ministro, crees que le importas? mira estas desesperado pero estas en matrix, la prueba es cuando haces este tipo de cosas, escribir a un ministro en plan ola q ase, me quita la pulserita porfi? MATRIX, SAL, te tendre que hacer un exorcismo xddd


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Libro acabado, te felicito porque me ha entretenido ayer y hoy, y se deja leer, tiene fallos sobretodo al principio pero pasable.

Claro que yo no soy cualquier lector, estoy fuera de matrix por ello nuevamente recalco:

Epilogo nuevamente en matrix, _vendrá un gobierno y cambiará esto_ bla bla. 

NO, no va a venir ningun gobierno al r78 corrupto a ser menos corrupto, el r78 se fundó con la corrupción y vive por y para la corrupción y se mantendrá corrupto hasta su caída, y sólo podrá caer por una de las 3 vías que te he puesto o combinación de ellas.

_Sueño con la constitucion R78 el artículo 14 _bla bla bla nuevamente ración de matrix no te cansas colega? no ves el absurdo?, oiga jefe una de chopitos, y una de matrix!

En el trullo aparte de escribir otro libro, te aconsejo que salgas de matrix, matrix te ha llevado hasta aquí, tu crees que solo te ha llevado jenaro y tu lucha es solo contra jenaro, una ley mala del 2004, anecdótica, pero no, *jenaro es consecuencia de matrix*, y matrix ha hecho hace y hará leyes peores que jenaro, más injustas que tu historia. R78 es tu enemigo, invocarlo, implorarle, mandar cartitas a la leti, al menestro es estar en matrix total, sal coño, espabila.

Trevijano leete su sobra entera o escucha sus programas incluso en varios de ellos relata como defiende a un hijo suyo de JENARO, y por supuesto lo salva, porque el Trevi era un JURISTA y el tuyo al que alabas es un picapleitos de 3 al cuarto.

Mi epilogo es este: sal de matrix, papa matrix.


PD: suerte nel trullo, te pones a dar clase a reclusos, te portas modelo y tal y en año y medio o 2 estás ya fuera con permisos y tal.


----------



## +18 (16 Oct 2018)

Los abogados viven del conflicto no viven del asesoramiento. 

Leida hasta la pagina 93, ahora la historia si que ha estallado, en las peliculas lo llaman el inciting incident.

Y ahora una pregunta para todos:
¿Cual es el motivo principal de la super-guerra sin cuartel por parte de la ex?
-¿Custodia compartida?, no creo ya que en un divorcio normal la custodia se la iban a dar a ella casi con seguridad.
-¿Odio larvado y oculto?
- ¿Que PM no era lo suficientemente "igualitario", es decir que no era lo bastante planchabragas?.
-¿Desequilibrio mental o los mujeres son realmente asi?


----------



## Scire (16 Oct 2018)

Más allá de las gilipolleces abstencionistas, que no sirven para nada por mucho que dijese Trevijano, estoy de acuerdo con j-z en una cosa: estás en matrix y le haces el juego a Matrix.

La Livg existe para destruir la familia, no para empoderar a la mujer. Destruir la familia significa también destruir a la mujer como madre.

La custodia compartida en la que insistes tanto es una aberración. Es como exigir la mili a las mujeres. La custodia es un derecho "natural" de la mujer, y tú, empujado por la ideología de género, se lo querías quitar. Esa igualdad absoluta es la ceguera ante la realidad. 

En el momento en que te pusiste borrico con lo de la igualdad tu mujer perdió la cabeza, si le quedaba algo. Tus creencias igualitaristas forman parte del juego de la genaro; le haces el juego a la Genaro.

Tu abogado, como dice j-z, me parece un incompetente de mucho cuidado. Empezasteis con una vista para ver cómo arreglabais la custodia y has acabado condenado a prisión. Tuviera que haberte puesto al tanto de que lo que iniciabas no era una lucha, sino una inmolación. 

Tu abogado será muy bueno para echarse unas risas, pero mira dónde te ha llevado. Para un caso así, haberte buscado una zorra como la de tu mujer, zorra en el mejor sentido, pues conoce la ley, el sistema, sus límites. Y encima gana los casos. Tu abogado, en cambio, se hace el digno y te dice que si tú firmas el chantaje, se desentiende...

Me re recuerdas a un amigo que monto una empresa (de solo dos personas) y que me contaba ayer que pagaba a un asesor 20.000 al año por llevarle cuatro papeles y ahora está en la ruina. Aún así defiende al asesor, porque gracias a él le van a devolver sine die 10.000 euros de impuestos tras quebrar. Vaya negocio.

La viogen existe para destruir la relación hombre mujer, y con vosotros ha hecho un trabajo excelente. Habéis picado como pardillos. Tú en la cárcel y ella, desde ahora, una apestada social que no tendrá un hombre de verdad en su vida. Cuando el sistema quiera sacrificarla, lo hará. 

Pero yo te animo en tu lucha. Tienes todo mi apoyo. Hace falta que tu historia se conozca y se la pasaré a quien pueda. No creo que tus esfuerzos sean inútiles. Cuando la gente tome conciencia de verdad, quizás algo cambie.


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Las gilipolleces abstencionistas no sirven para nada en un país de retrasados votontos que están en matrix y se creen sin embargo listos o incluso estar fuera cuando no llegais ni a acariciar la realidad.

En eso estamos de acuerdo scire. Pero mejor tener dignidad y no legitimar al sistema corrupto ni por supuesto creer en él, entonces la gilipollez abstencionista cobra bastante más sentido, no?

Aparte veremos que pasa, hay países que pueden probar si la teoría es cierta o no, Chile ya está en 58% abstención, guanozuela 54%, si tumban sus sistemas corruptos en pocos años veremos quién tiene razón y quién no.

Lo del abojado es de cajón, joder de ver a sus hijos 4 días al mes a 3 horas al año, chico compara, encima de regalo prisión, todo el sufrimiento de estos 3 años, secuelas para tus hijos, y PASTA mucha pasta que se ha llevado el alabado abogadoooooo.

Este es papa matrix cuando salga del trullo, y de matrix. 

youtube.com/watch?v=1HZ_T9H_tZY


----------



## Scire (16 Oct 2018)

Me temo que, aunque la participación en las elecciones bajara al 40%, poca cosa cambiaría. Las elecciones europeas por ahí andan y no solo no está deslegitimada la UE, sino que ahí sigue a lo suyo, sin control ninguno y apretando cada día más fuerte. Hace 15 años nadie creía en la "Europa de los mercaderes"; pero ahora mejor no manifestarse en contra de una UE a la que nadie vota. Parece que el mundo no exista fuera de ella.

He terminado la cuarta parte. Su historia de amor con la "agente de igualdad de género" me recuerda a la del protagonista de 1984 con la agente del gobierno. No sé si esta parte de la historia es real, un guiño a 1984, una ironía poética o una ironía del destino.

Pese a todo lo que ha ocurrido, ¿cómo puedes juntarte con una "agente" de género? Quizás la chica sea maravillosa, pero trabaja para perpetuar un sistema que a ti te ha aplastado. ¿Esta a favor esta novia tuya de derogar la LIVG? ¿O cree que la LIVG está bien, y el problema es solo la justicia?

Si es esto último, dile que la Viogen es la causa de que la justicia no funcione, y la razón es sencilla. La Viogen va en contra, como sabes, de la Constitución. Y lo solo está en contra, si no por encima. El sistema jurídico español está atrapado en una contradicción que le resta todo su poder. Los jueces, los abogados, etc., saben que luchar contra esta monstruosidad es imposible, luego intentarán mojarse lo menos posible. No hay defensa posible cuando te pueden condenar por hacer una cosa o la contraria. Esto lo saben jueces, policías, etc., que ante un caso de viogen se lavan las manos, no vayan a presentarse el señor Protocolo, como lo llamas.

Espero que entiendas pronto que la igualdad que la ideología de genero (de donde dimana la viogen) promueve es una igualdad irreal, desconectada de la realidad. El hombre y la mujer no son iguales, luego no se pueden forzar sus roles ni en un sentido ni en otro.

Tu ex se desquició cuando se dio cuenta de que la igualdad que tú querías iba a quitarle a sus hijos. Los mensajes de whatsap sobre ello son reveladores. Ella dice claramente que tiene derecho a la custodia porque los ha parido. En realidad, en la sociedad "heteropatriarcal" española siempre ha sido así. Siempre se ha entendido que la mujer, que es la que pare, quiere y debe cuidar de los hijos. La custodia compartida, llevada a ciertos extremos, no me parece que haga tampoco ningún bien a los hijos. Los hijos necesitan su lugar, su espacio, sus cosas, su rutina, para desarrollarse. No se les puede tener un día aquí y otro allá. 
Tu ex lo dice abiertamente. Como mujer, quiere cuidar de sus hijos, se cree con el derecho natural de ser ella quien tenga la custodia. Esto, por supuesto, no justifica las mentiras, y hasta delitos, que ha cometido para meterte preso.
Es obvio que tu mujer está desequilibrada, y la ideología de género la ha destruido a ella también. Los episodios que cuentas, sus obsesiones, dan prueba de ello. Tu ex no parece muy feliz. 

La LIVG es una de las cabezas del dragón, pero no su núcleo. Si no luchas contra el verdadero monstruo, que es la ideología de género, la mentira de la igualdad hombre-mujer, de poco servirá la lucha.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> Libro acabado, te felicito porque me ha entretenido ayer y hoy, y se deja leer, tiene fallos sobretodo al principio pero pasable.
> 
> .



Voy a centrarme en el escrito en sí, que es lo que me interesaba. Gracias, mi objetivo era que fuera entretenido y fácil de leer. Usted es un lector exigente, seguro le encontraría fallos al Quijote (ejemplo de lametacones que hace de justiciero dentro de la Matrix, haciéndole el juego al sistema feudal).

Donde quiero ir es que uno de mis objetivos era y es que llegue a cuanta más gente mejor. He buscado más el público que compra el libro de Belén Esteban que el de Miguel Delibes. 

Si yo en mis conclusiones me pongo a hablar de que hay que derrocar el narcoestado nacido en el R78, que tenemos que salir de la Matrix que es este régimen y arrasar con todo... ¿Crees que tiene recorrido mi libro? No. He preferido atacarles con frases manidas, con un final supuestamente épico y políticamente correcto, donde he incrustado mi idea antiLIVG.

Pienso que vivo fuera de la Matrix desde hace tiempo. Pero bueno, ya si es usted Dios y sabe más que yo, no tengo nada que hacer. Solo dígame a qué capilla tengo que ir a rezarle.

Por último. En este libro lo más importante son los hechos. Mi historia con mis hijos. Quería que quedaran negro sobre blanco. Y ha quedado. Y quería que alguien me leyera.
Como escritor novel (quitando un libro infantil que escribí, del que estoy mucho más orgullosos que de este "Las aventuras de Pinwi"), está siendo una experiencia única el escribirlo. Y es excitante que la gente pueda leerte y comentarte.

Y para que vea que no estoy en el juego de la Matrix. Le he puesto a disposición el libro gratis, no es un objetivo principal venderlo, no quiero mandarle a la gente el mensaje: o me compras o no me vas a leer. 

Le quiero mandar un: eres libre. Puedes leerlo gratis, puedes imprimirlo gratis. Puedes comprarlo en ebook. Puedes comprarlo en tapa blanda. Lo que quieras. Yo lo que quiero es que se difunda. Si se lo pasas a la gente, eternamente agradecido. Pienso que este libro muestra una grieta en la Matrix LIVG, y cuanto mayor se haga mejor. Recalco siempre, por mis hijos.

De todos modos, no voy a exponer mis pensamientos íntimos en un libro. Y cuando hablo no de los hechos sino que reflexione, póngalos desde el prisma que es una esttrategia.



Scire dijo:


> He terminado la cuarta parte. Su historia de amor con la "agente de igualdad de género" me recuerda a la del protagonista de 1984 con la agente del gobierno. No sé si esta parte de la historia es real, un guiño a 1984, una ironía poética o una ironía del destino.
> 
> Pese a todo lo que ha ocurrido, ¿cómo puedes juntarte con una "agente" de género? Quizás la chica sea maravillosa, pero trabaja para perpetuar un sistema que a ti te ha aplastado. ¿Esta a favor esta novia tuya de derogar la LIVG? ¿O cree que la LIVG está bien, y el problema es solo la justicia?
> 
> ...



digo que es Agente de Igualdad de Género, que es verdad, pues tiene un máster que así lo acredita. Pero no ejerce en el Mundo de la Ideología de Género. Ella ha abierto los ojos con mi historia, y se ha puesto manos a la obra con la lucha porque tiene dos hijos pequeños varones. Y no quiere dejarlos a los pies de los caballos en la edad adulta, para que venga una psicópata y arrase (o intente arrasar) con sus vidas.

Y por supuesto, detrás de la LIVG está la Ideología de Género. Ya voy luchando yo contra esa cabeza del dragón. Que es luchar contra el dragón entero.

Yo lo estoy dando todo contra esa cabeza. Te animo a que te pongas a luchar contra la Ideología de Género. Es que me das la sensación de ser un General que me dice como y contra quien tengo que luchar desde su despacho. 

Pues nada, te quitas las medallas, te pones el traje de faena, y te expones en público a luchar contra el dragón. A tu manera. Y cuántos más seamos, mejor.

Concluyendo. Que personas críticas me hayan leído como ustedes me llena. Me están leyendo también fuera de burbuja. Y el libro está teniendo el efecto buscado: despertar, abrir los ojos. La gente que no ha leído en su vida el ático, que es la inmensa mayoría, cortocircuita al leer el libro. Haced la prueba.

Ya tengo un amiguete, que curiosamente desapareció de mi vida hace tres años, que está en el proceso de despertar y abrir los ojos. Está implosionando. Y ha vuelto a aparecer.

Si quéreis comprar el libro, a delante. Poniendo papa maravilla en Amazon sale. Ya está también en tapa blanda. Un poco de publicidad no me hace mal. Lo que recaude será para la lucha: difusión del libro, pegatinas, publicidad subversiva, ir al Tribunal de derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo... Cualquier idea es bienvenida y será tenida en cuenta.

Gracias

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 09:22 ----------




+18 dijo:


> Los abogados viven del conflicto no viven del asesoramiento.
> 
> Leida hasta la pagina 93, ahora la historia si que ha estallado, en las peliculas lo llaman el inciting incident.
> 
> ...



Buenas preguntas. Mi visión, aunque ya veo que pides la de todos.

- Motivo, nunca lo sabré. No pierdo energías en darle vueltas.
- Tenía todas la papeletas para tener la Custodia Compartida si el proceso iba por derecho de familia y no tiraba ella del comodín viogen.
- odio tiene a todo lo que no sea ella. Pero no lo creo un motivo.
- Daba igual como fuera yo. Ella nunca iba a estar satisfecha.
- La mía, pues eso, una psicópata.

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Oct 2018)

Te sugiero que edites el primer mensaje y pongas ahi Tambien el link a Amazon asi tiene mas visibilidad.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Te sugiero que edites el primer mensaje y pongas ahi Tambien el link a Amazon asi tiene mas visibilidad.



Hecho. Gracias!

Por cierto, que veo en la firma que tienes a Kipling.

Leer y escuchar su poema "Si" en la voz de Pepe Mediavila, ha sido para mi como escuchar una oración. Para mí es el poema definitivo.

Buscadlo en Youtube, os lo recomiendo


----------



## coscorron (16 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Imperios más grandes han caído.
> 
> Por lo pronto, yo doy la cara: nombre e imagen. En mi lucha creo un blog, escribo un libro, estoy ya en las redes (instagram, twitter, pronto facebook).
> 
> ...



Recojo mi owned gustoso...Efectivamente de esa sala no hay nada colgado de 2018... Deben estar de vacaciones, ya sabemos todos lo de la administración de justicia 
Me leeré su historia y revisaré lo que se lleva de hilo a la espera de las sentencias. Perdón por haber dudado, pero como forero viejo tengo la costumbre de no confiar de primeras. A casi ninguno de los que estamos aquí nos hace gracia la LIVG, por muchos motivos y entre otros por ser inconstitucional, pero eso no quita que existan los maltratadores y que tampoco nos gusten en este foro.


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> Me temo que, aunque la participación en las elecciones bajara al 40%, poca cosa cambiaría. Las elecciones europeas por ahí andan y no solo no está deslegitimada la UE, sino que ahí sigue a lo suyo, sin control ninguno y apretando cada día más fuerte. Hace 15 años nadie creía en la "Europa de los mercaderes"; pero ahora mejor no manifestarse en contra de una UE a la que nadie vota. Parece que el mundo no exista fuera de ella.



La UE es una pantomima, su parlamento no vale para nada, no hay unos estados unidos de europa, *son meramente pactos y tratados comerciales.
*

Por tanto da igual que "voten" (daría para otro post decir que en realidad no votais) 80 que 20 que 10.

*Lo mejor que ha hecho UK desde la WWII es salirse de la pocilga corrupta que es la UE.*

Añadido esto por tanto el 57% de abstención a las elecciones de la corrupta UE vale para una mierda como si vota el 20%, la UE no hay que derrocarla, hay que salirse de ella tan fácil como eso, dejar a los alemanes y su cortijo de vasallos.

Volviendo a parlamentos nacionales el % deseado no es el 60% es el 67% es decir que dos tercios repudien al sistema corrupto no legitimandolo. Tb para bien un tercio debe ser consciente de porque no vota aka estar fuera de matrix, en hezpein pese a que casi no vote un tercio el 90% de ese tercio no sabe ni por donde le da el aire. Ese tercio convencería al otro tercio más dudoso con el régimen, para derrocar al tercer tercio que siempre le será fiel.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 12:32 ----------




Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Voy a centrarme en el escrito en sí, que es lo que me interesaba. Gracias, mi objetivo era que fuera entretenido y fácil de leer. Usted es un lector exigente, seguro le encontraría fallos al Quijote (ejemplo de lametacones que hace de justiciero dentro de la Matrix, haciéndole el juego al sistema feudal).
> 
> Donde quiero ir es que uno de mis objetivos era y es que llegue a cuanta más gente mejor. He buscado más el público que compra el libro de Belén Esteban que el de Miguel Delibes.
> 
> ...



Te pillo el punto, pero aún así se nota que no, que estás en matrix, no al 100% obvio pero si al 50% lo menos 

Comprende que el monstruo no es el jenaro aunque sea a lo que a ti te ha afectado directamente, el monstruo es el nwo, es el r78, intentar cortarle una cabeza al dragon de 800 cabezas no va a funcionar, tiene que ser destruido en su totalidad. Centras tu lucha en lo que te afecta, o al menos te afecta más pero te están dando por todas partes no solo jenaro te está jodiendo.

*El jenaro es la puntita del iceberg, han expoliado ESPAÑA, la expolian y la seguirán expoliando y todo con la venia de los siervos voluntarios que legitiman listas corruptas cada 4 años*, de 8ª potencia del mundo ahora dicen que 13º en realidad es menos ya que las cuentas son falsas y el tinglado se va sosteniendo con un castillo de naipes como es el turismo... deuda impagable, país quebrado, corrupción total, inmigración ilegal, feminazismo, follaperrismo, va a ser divertido ver como bajan las pensiones un 30-40% mientras los yayos protestan fervientemente ahora para que les suban con el ipc  va a ser divertido ver a los funcis con una bajada similar :: va a ser divertido ver el 35% de paro de nuevo etc


----------



## +18 (16 Oct 2018)

No comprendo. 

Amancio (el abogao) le dice a PM que le va a caer una denuncia por Jenaro, Jenaro es incompatible con la custodia compartida y aun así le anima a pedirla diciendole que en la Coruña dan muchas y PM es un candidato ideal.

Bueno, igual ahora te dice que también eres un candidato ideal para ir directo a tercero grado y no pasar por el régimen cerrado de la carcel.

PM idealizas mucho la Justicia.

La jueza y la fiscala no le han dedicado mas de 1 una hora a tu caso, entre leer el sumario y redactar los escritos incluyendo la sentencia.
¿Tu crees que los jueces/fiscales se leen todos esos tochos que ves pasear por los palacios de justicia en carritos de mercadona?


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Esa es otra, debido al sistema corrupto *la justicia es inexistente* no hay separación de poderes, nuestro papa matrix invoca a la justicia o la falta de, coño si es de primero de matrix no existe tal cosa en hezpein!

Se queja de que le absuelven de delitos gravisimos contra el con 2 frases, pues claro nen que lo hacen en 2 frases y lo mejor es que son COPY&PASTE, los abogados y los jueces son los amos del COPY&PASTE, joder que sus teclas favoritas son control C y control V, tienen multitud de casos parecidos y por tanto usan plantillas un copy por aquí, aquí le digo al auxiliar que me copie estos parrafos del informe del forense etc, listo en 20 minutos tengo hecho al recurso jeje, me ha quedado de puta madre, le voy a cobrar 1000 pavitos a papa matrix y a contarle que tenemos las de ganar ::

Por eso venía mal una fecha de la fiscal, se olvido de corregir, a ella se la pela si fue el 20 de junio o el 20 de septiembre, si jugaba el depor o el osasuna, COPY&PASTE tu caso es uno más para la trituradora, un lexnet por aquí, joder que mal va hoy el puto programa este, ah claro coño que está hecho por un contrato corrupto dado a una empresa corrupta y subcontratado a otra empresa de negreros corrupta donde les pagan 800€ con la consiguiente chapuza, que cosas no?


----------



## Funciovago (16 Oct 2018)

Ir por lo legal es hacer el tonto, si vosotros mismos reconocéis que ya la ley de por si es injusta...¿qué coño esperáis con abogados jueces y demás chupasangres?, no lo entiendo.

Anda que no hay gente viviendo de este rollo de la justicia, leyes, divorcios... menuda industria, y la gente en lugar de darlo de lado lo que hace es pedir MÁS

A ver si aprendéis de los gitanos, ellos las leyes, justicia y funcijetas se los pasan por el arco del triunfo y les va 20.000 veces mejor que a nosotros, nos llevan años de ventaja


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Funciovago dijo:


> Ir por lo legal es hacer el tonto, si vosotros mismos reconocéis que ya la ley de por si es injusta...¿qué coño esperáis con abogados jueces y demás chupasangres?, no lo entiendo.
> 
> Anda que no hay gente viviendo de este rollo de la justicia, leyes, divorcios... menuda industria, y la gente en lugar de darlo de lado lo que hace es pedir MÁS
> 
> A ver si aprendéis de los gitanos, ellos las leyes, justicia y funcijetas se los pasan por el arco del triunfo y les va 20.000 veces mejor que a nosotros, nos llevan años de ventaja



Es lo que tiene que PM estuviera en matrix, no pilló lo que le ofrecieron y la contraparte tiro de artillería pesada, cazabombarderos y tácticas rastreras e ignominiosas mientras el iba con un mosquete del siglo XVII y se pensaba que iba a ganar ::

A la matrix jenarica ay que decire si bwana o acabas escaldado.

Aviso para navegantes, muchos están con la damocles encima, conviven con una bomba nucelar en potencia que les puede arruinar física, emocional y economicamente.


----------



## Calvolopez de mierda (16 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que PM estuviera en matrix, no pilló lo que le ofrecieron y la contraparte tiro de artillería pesada, cazabombarderos y tácticas rastreras e ignominiosas mientras el iba con un mosquete del siglo XVII y se pensaba que iba a ganar ::
> 
> A la matrix jenarica ay que decire si bwana o acabas escaldado.
> 
> Aviso para navegantes, muchos están con la damocles encima, conviven con una bomba nucelar en potencia que les puede arruinar física, emocional y economicamente.



Ya lo dice Yobana Carril. Muchos de los divorcios amistosos y rápidos son un aceptas lo que yo te digo o te pongo una denuncia y nos vamos al juzgado viogen.

Aún así la historia de PM debe divulgarse. Leyendo su historia se deduce que era y quizá siga siendo un progre buenista de manual. Son muchos los que piensan que a ellos la LIVG no les va afectar porque ellos son buenas personas y no maltratan mujeres, pero viendo está historia podría darse el caso de que tomaran conciencia y abrieran los ojos. Cualquier hombre puede verse despojado de sus derechos elementales porque simplemente a una mujer se le cruzan los cables y le da por denunciar.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

trompeto dijo:


> Ya lo dice Yobana Carril. Muchos de los divorcios amistosos y rápidos son un aceptas lo que yo te digo o te pongo una denuncia y nos vamos al juzgado viogen.
> 
> Aún así la historia de PM debe divulgarse. Leyendo su historia se deduce que era y quizá siga siendo un progre buenista de manual. Son muchos los que piensan que a ellos la LIVG no les va afectar porque ellos son buenas personas y no maltratan mujeres, pero viendo está historia podría darse el caso de que tomaran conciencia y abrieran los ojos. Cualquier hombre puede verse despojado de sus derechos elementales porque simplemente a una mujer se le cruzan los cables y le da por denunciar.



Quizá mi estrategia siga siendo presentarme como un progre buenista de manual, y así abri más ojos, verdad?

Por cierto, menudo cambrón el que me haya movido el hilo a Temas Calientes. Se ve que no está gustando el hilo, mucho mejor hablar de los patinetes en Madrid. Pronto me lo mandan al ático, mi realidad tiene que ocultarse, es una grieta en Matrix. 
15000 visitas al hilo en solo 5 días eran demasiadas. Y si ven que sigue aumentando, lo mandarán a la papelera.

CalvoLopez! Ponme el hilo en el Principal! Primer aviso

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 15:18 ----------




+18 dijo:


> No comprendo.
> 
> Amancio (el abogao) le dice a PM que le va a caer una denuncia por Jenaro, Jenaro es incompatible con la custodia compartida y aun así le anima a pedirla diciendole que en la Coruña dan muchas y PM es un candidato ideal.
> 
> ...



Amancio pidió la Custodia Compartida, y subsidiariamente la Custodia exclusiva para mí y subsidiariamente la Custodia exclusiva para ella con un régimen de vistas par amí amplio. Se puede hacer porque es lo que hicimos.

Y ya sé que no le han dedicado tiempo a leerlo a fondo. El conglomerado de mentiras que hizo Alicia, inundando el caso de cientos de folios, hacía casi imposible desenredar el ovillo. Pero yo lo he hecho.

Papá Maravilla

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 15:23 ----------




j-z dijo:


> A la matrix jenarica ay que decire si bwana o acabas escaldado.
> 
> Aviso para navegantes, muchos están con la damocles encima, conviven con una bomba nucelar en potencia que les puede arruinar física, emocional y economicamente.



Pues con el mosquete del siglo XVII tengo a mi familia, amigos y pareja que me dan su apoyo. Con eso me basta.

Y no soy de los que dicen sí bwana. Eso se lo dejo a usted.

Coincido, no obstante, contigo en elo de que muchos hombres están con la espada de Damocles. La verdad, me gustaría algún día saber que opina un chaval de 20 años al leer mi libro. Seguro que enfocaba su vida de otra manera.


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

Yo tampoco digo si bwana por eso no me meto en berenjenales de los que tengo altisimas probabilidades de salir escaldado (tasa del 65% de divorcios dato oficial, imagina el real), como por ejemplo un matrimonio o una cipoteca de un zulo burbujeado (95%).

Y si algún día me metiese, lo más lógico es jugar con esas mismas probabilidades, cuando el rival es imposible de vencer aceptaré de buen grado las migajas que me ofrezca, ya me buscaría luego la forma de protestar o luchar contra ellas pero primero tener las migajas amarradas, siempre será mejor eso que nada o peor como tu caso.

Si el juego está amañado, tendrás que jugar con tus cartas sabiendo que están marcadas y amañadas en tu contra (eso es estar fuera de matrix) y aceptarlo a regañadientes, eso era la custodia parcial que te ofrecieron.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> Yo tampoco digo si bwana por eso no me meto en berenjenales de los que tengo altisimas probabilidades de salir escaldado (tasa del 65% de divorcios dato oficial, imagina el real), como por ejemplo un matrimonio o una cipoteca de un zulo burbujeado (95%).
> 
> Y si algún día me metiese, lo más lógico es jugar con esas mismas probabilidades, cuando el rival es imposible de vencer aceptaré de buen grado las migajas que me ofrezca, ya me buscaría luego la forma de protestar o luchar contra ellas pero primero tener las migajas amarradas, siempre será mejor eso que nada o peor como tu caso.
> 
> Si el juego está amañado, tendrás que jugar con tus cartas sabiendo que están marcadas y amañadas en tu contra (eso es estar fuera de matrix) y aceptarlo a regañadientes, eso era la custodia parcial que te ofrecieron.



La verdad es que tienes grandes ideas. Yo creo que deberías escribir un libro y lanzarte a dar la cara, porque tu discurso es muy convincente.

La primera parte la veo genial, derrocando el sistema a base de la abstención. Estoy deseando que pases a la segunda parte, en la que construyes un sistema perfecto, lejos del nwo. Ánimo, puede ser tu gran momento!


----------



## Tito Clint (16 Oct 2018)

Hola PM, te deseo toda la suerte del mundo, por que te va a hacer falta.

No he leído tu historia, cuando lo haga comentaré mi parecer. Lo que vislumbro, pero igual me equivoco, es que andas un poco perdido en tu situación global, me dá que no te has dado cuenta que te han declarado la guerra por ser hombre, y de que muchos de los sitios e instituciones a los que pides ayuda son precisamente parte de los que te la han declarado.

Para situarte deberías darte cuenta de tu rango en esta sociedad, que es esta:

Mujeres
LGTBI
Inmigrantes
Animales domésticos y otros 
Alimañas, cucarachas, etc... (AQUÍ ESTÁS TÚ), como el resto de hombres heterosexuales, principalmente los que tienen o han tenido pareja.

Un saludo.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Oct 2018)

papa maravilla, perdona el offtopic

¿qué opinión tienes sobre el famoso caso de la manada de pamplona?


----------



## rmacnamara (16 Oct 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> papa maravilla, perdona el offtopic
> 
> ¿qué opinión tienes sobre el famoso caso de la manada de pamplona?



¿Eso que tiene que ver con la LIVG?


----------



## Papá Maravilla (16 Oct 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> papa maravilla, perdona el offtopic
> 
> ¿qué opinión tienes sobre el famoso caso de la manada de pamplona?[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

holaaloh dijo:


> Entonces , j-z , ilumínanos :
> 
> 1- ¿Como se sale de matrix? viviendo solo en una cueva sin relacionarte con ninguna mujer por miedo a ser viogenizado?
> 
> ...



1 No relacionarse con feminazis, desde luego, a la primera frase o comentario feminazi puerta, funciona bastante bien cascar un comentario que para la matrix sea "machista" y politicamente incorrecto y a ver con que sale para descartar jenaras. Una especie de shit test vamos.

2 No y no, casarme solo lo haría con una rica con mucho más que perder que yo, y yo soy rico ya de por si así que se cierra bastante el embudo. Y en igualdad de condiciones o ella inferior solo me casaria tras llevar décadas con esa tipa con +70 para que le quede paguita.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Oct 2018)

rmacnamara dijo:


> ¿Eso que tiene que ver con la LIVG?



todo. 
Estáis apañaos...

Los ataques machistas fuera de la pareja se contarán ahora como violencia de género


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2018)

_ El CGPJ amplía el criterio para todo tipo de agresiones por el hecho de ser mujer

También a partir de ahora pedirá la *obligatoriedad de la suspensión de visitas a padres denunciados o condenados por agresión machista*_

El punto 2 normalizan lo que le ha pasado a PM, si la jenara quiere joder o no tragas con lo que te ofrece, un jenarito y te quedas sin ver a tus hijos años.

Por eso hay que estar fuera de matrix, os aseguro que muchos palurdos aún se siguen sorprendiendo hoy día.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (17 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> _ El CGPJ amplía el criterio para todo tipo de agresiones por el hecho de ser mujer
> 
> También a partir de ahora pedirá la *obligatoriedad de la suspensión de visitas a padres denunciados o condenados por agresión machista*_
> 
> ...



Esto es una nueva vuelta de tuerca. Saben que el fin de la LIVG está cerca. Todo el mundo ya sabe que el rey está desnudo y la gente ya no calla.

El discurso políticamente correcto está cambiando


----------



## coscorron (17 Oct 2018)

Mucho me temo que eso son más tus deseos que la realidad social de este país en este momento.... Cuando todos los partidos sin excepción aprueban VIOGEN II, leyes de género en todas las autonomías y se habla de reformar el CP para introducir el consentimiento expreso, seguramente atropellando en el camino algún que otro derecho basico no podemos decir eso de que tiene los días contados.... Pero es que además lo hacen sin contestación social alguna o con muy escasa contestación. Qué en burbuja el sentimiento mayoritario sea anti VIOGEN no significa que en la calle también lo sea y mi experiencia es que no lo es.... Y para muestra, caso Juana que para la Maruja y Manolo medios de este país sigue siendo la pobrecita maltratada que han dejado sin sus hijos y encima va a ir a la cárcel por defenderlos. Burbuja no es el termómetro, como mucho un indicador adelantado y hay que decirlo más.....
Por cierto he leído la tercera parte del libro y con sinceridad se me hace pesado de leer con tanta historia sobre tus sentimientos y lo mal que lo pasas, pero eres fuerte y bueno y buen profesor y mejor amigo.... Disney Channel.
Si tu objetivo es derogar la VIOGEN deberías centrarte y documentar en el libro esos supuestos atropellos, por ejemplo, la detención en Madrid debería acompañarse de ese mail en el que tu abogado informa de que vas a ir al colegio y así con todo lo demás, informes psicologicos... etc
Como anexos le darían credibilidad y le enseñarían a la gente la realidad de una ley que se percibe como buena.
Como no he leído y no sé si leeré las otras partes pues no comento, pero de la tercera lo que extraigo es que te caíste del guindo muy tarde.... La vida habia debido ser amable contigo para no tener siempre previsto el plan B y te ha faltado colmillo para en lugar de ir siempre un paso por detrás ir un paso por delante. No sé si te das cuenta pero en todo el proceso no has tenido la iniciativa ni una sola vez y eso que se ha saltado a la torera las reglas escritas y no escritas, síntoma de que ni te respeta como persona ni te teme como hombre.... Siento decirtelo así, pero a un tío con dos huevos no le hubieran vacilado tanto. A otros la jugada les sale mejor porque sencillamente si pueden ser peligrosos y cabrones... Por cierto, una pregunta, tendrás que seguir pagando pensión en la cárcel???


----------



## Papá Maravilla (17 Oct 2018)

coscorron dijo:


> Si tu objetivo es derogar la VIOGEN deberías centrarte y documentar en el libro esos supuestos atropellos, por ejemplo, la detención en Madrid debería acompañarse de ese mail en el que tu abogado informa de que vas a ir al colegio y así con todo lo demás, informes psicologicos... etc
> 
> 
> Como anexos le darían credibilidad y le enseñarían a la gente la realidad de una ley que se percibe como buena.
> Siento decirtelo así, pero a un tío con dos huevos no le hubieran vacilado tanto.



Gacias por tu comentario.

Sobre colgar y anexar toda la documentación. Para el libro pensé que no era necesario, por farragoso. Te lo puedes o no te lo puedes creer, pero todo lo que está puesto lo puedo demostrar.

Para ello está el blog. No sé si en un futuro haré una página web. Pero poco a poco iré colgando todo lo que tengo. Para empezar este fin de semana las dos Sentencias(Primera Instancia y Audiencia) y mi recurso de Apelación a la sentencia de Primera iNstancia.

Y después vendrán todos y cada uno de los documentos que aparecen en el libro: informes psicológicos, emails, audios, fotos. Todo transparente. Si me van a entrullar que exista un sitio donde se pueda ver que soy inocente.

Es un trabajo laborioso, pero lo voy a hacer poco a poco. En menos de una semana he terminado y colgado en el blog mi libro. está también este hilo, con más de 16000 visitas, no está mal. He escrito a todos los medios, partidos políticos y asociaciones antiLIVG. Hay una cuenta ya de Instagram y Twitter.

Todo lo que hago por ahora está creciendo, poco a poco. Los mensajes que estoy recibiendo al móvil de mis amigos cuando terminan de leer el libro, son de una gran fuerza para mí.

Y bueno, he vendido a día de hoy siete libros. No es mi objetivo principal, pero me ayuda.

Gracias. Lo de los huevos, es tu valoración que respeto. Te digo yo lo que dura la gente que va con un par de huevos y avasallando en un tribunal de Violencia de Género: al trullo directamente, sin libritos ni blogs. 

Venga, ánimo a todos para la lucha contra la LIVG. Esta es mi manera, pero respeto cualquier forma de lucha antiLIVG.

Y si podeís, leed mi historia en

Papá Maravilla

y si os gusta, podéis comprar el libro. Ya está también en tapa blanda. Prometo dedicarlo antes o después a todo el que lo compre.


----------



## Scire (17 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Voy a centrarme en el escrito en sí, que es lo que me interesaba. Gracias, mi objetivo era que fuera entretenido y fácil de leer. Usted es un lector exigente, seguro le encontraría fallos al Quijote (ejemplo de lametacones que hace de justiciero dentro de la Matrix, haciéndole el juego al sistema feudal).
> 
> Donde quiero ir es que uno de mis objetivos era y es que llegue a cuanta más gente mejor. He buscado más el público que compra el libro de Belén Esteban que el de Miguel Delibes.
> 
> ...




A diferencia de j-z, sí que creo en tu lucha. Cuantos más conciencias se despierten y se unan a la lucha contra la LIVG, mucho mejor. No estoy en España, luego no puedo ir a darte apoyo en las manifestaciones; si coincidiera con mi estancia allí, por supuesto que iría.
Por supuesto, lo que estás haciendo tú es mucho más de lo que estamos haciendo casi todos en este foro. Para algunos, salir de la Matrix es darle la espalda al mundo. Y siguiendo con la analogía de Matrix, contra la Matrix se lucha desde dentro y desde fuera del sistema, luego es absurdo considerar que tu lucha desde dentro es inútil a la vez que se compara nuestro sistema con Matrix.

Cuando hablo de la cabeza de dragón en lugar del dragón entero, lo que quiero decir es que la lucha es vana si no nos apeamos de ciertos prejuicios que, aunque no lo creamos, nos ha inculcado la ideología de género. Por ejemplo, la idea de que hombre y mujer son iguales e indistintos, y que todo lo que distingue al hombre y a la mujer es producto de la cultura, desligada de la naturaleza. La idea de que somos producto entero de la educación, luego completamente moldeables.

Ahí, creo, es donde se ha cocido el conflicto que te ha llevado a esta situación. Tu ex dice unas palabras clave en los whatsap de la primera parte del libro: ella ha gestado a los niños y el vínculo que le une con ellos es diferente, por esa razón, rechaza al custodia compartida. Y es verdad. Tu insistencia en la custodia compartida fue lo que la acabó de desquiciar. La ideología de género te ha hecho creer que un padre es igual que una madre, lo que ha amenazado la identidad femenina de tu mujer; luego, la ideología le ha dado las armas ha ella para contratacar: la LIVG y los juzgados de la mujer. Resultado: otra familia destruida.

No quiero decir que no tengas derecho a la custodia compartida. Tu mujer no está bien de la cabeza, y al parecer no lo ha estado nunca. Creo que el error ha sido partir de que tenías derecho a la custodia compartida en base a la "igualdad ideológica", en lugar de porque tú podías dar mayor estabilidad a tus hijos dado el estado mental de tu mujer. De ahí parten también algunos de tus errores de cálculo.

Todas las mentiras y acusaciones de tu mujer no tienen justificación moral, pero es normal que haya mentido. No es del todo culpa suya, sino que se encuadra en la LIVG. Dicen que "la ley es docente", es decir, si la ley permite hacer una cosa, la gente lo toma por bueno y lo hace. Algunos iluminados dicen que si se legalizan las drogas la gente no se drogaría; mentira. Decían también que si se legalizaba el aborto la gente abortaría menos; demostradamente falso. Sí, la ley es docente, y la LIVG permite a la mujer mentir impunemente, luego miente, y los abogados recomiendan a las mujeres que mientan a sabiendas de esta realidad legal.

Es por esta razón por la que creo que debemos quitarnos ciertos prejuicios que son los que, en su extremo lógico, llevan a estas situaciones kafkianas.


----------



## coscorron (17 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Gacias por tu comentario.
> 
> Sobre colgar y anexar toda la documentación. Para el libro pensé que no era necesario, por farragoso. Te lo puedes o no te lo puedes creer, pero todo lo que está puesto lo puedo demostrar.
> 
> ...



Te voy a contar un caso de un cabron de verdad, que engañó a su mujer y tuvo dos hijos con otra y que ahora la tiene demandada para retirarle la mitad de la pensión porque el chaval trabajo durante un verano y pide la custodia de la pequeña porque la madre la ha cambiado sin su consentimiento de colegio.... Además se ha mudado a vivir justo enfrente de ella, con la otra familia, para vigilar que no hace cosas raras con la casa, como realquilar habitaciones, obras o cualquier cosa... Cada vez que recoje a la niña le dedica algún amable piropo a la susodicha... Y ni una denuncia, y es más, la otra, amiga de mi mujer, ya está pensando en buscarse otra casa por la presión de verlo todos los días feliz y contento con su nueva familia. No me refería a entrar de chulo a un juzgado, eso es de tontos, me refería a que tú forma de luchar ha sido esperar los golpes y que no hicieran daño, y nunca golpear....y no hablo de hostias con el puño cerrado, pero ella ha sido capaz de sacar punta a lo mínimo sin remordimientos para dejarte en la mierda en la que estás y tu, pues no...pero es que ni siquiera has sabido ejercer una mínima presión.


----------



## keler (17 Oct 2018)

He leído la parte del libro que has expuesto por aquí y lo cierto es que me ha emocionado, hasta que leí lo del máster de "empoderadas de genaro". Supongo que ese rollo "gafas de pasta negras" lo habrás dejado atrás. He tenido durante casi cuatro años la custodia de mi hijo después de haberme dejado la hacienda y la salud en ello, y eso que a pesar de sus amenazas no hubo falsadenuncia. Tu situación por lo expuesto es completamente diferente a mi caso, pero tienes todo mi apoyo, y si haces campaña del libro me comprometo a comprarlo. Lo vas a tener muy jodido pero también es cierto que no tienes nada que perder, ya que te quieren privar de tu libertad.

Deseo a todo aquel que se ria de tu situación una buena viogen futura, puesto que veo que la gente piensa que estas historias jamás les pasarán a ellos "porque ella no ez azí oiga", también se lo deseo a todo aquel que siga votando a partidos de mierda que siguen comprando esta ley inconstitucional.


----------



## Walter White (17 Oct 2018)

El gobierno en funciones es la prensa, todo lo que no salga en los medios de comunicación no existe. Es triste ver como todos los periodistas (sean de centro o de izquierdas, no hay ni uno de derechas) dan soporte a esa inconstitucional LIVG. Podéis preguntar a abogados, jueces, policías y todos os dirán que como mínimo el 70% de las denuncias por violencia de género son falsas, de las cuales la mitad no precisan ni de juicio por lo evidente de la mentira, en algunos casos la propia "víctima" dice abiertamente que lo hace por consejo de su abogado en el transcurso de una separación. Es verdaderamente espantoso.


----------



## el mensa (17 Oct 2018)

Scire dijo:


> A diferencia de j-z, sí que creo en tu lucha. Cuantos más conciencias se despierten y se unan a la lucha contra la LIVG, mucho mejor. No estoy en España, luego no puedo ir a darte apoyo en las manifestaciones; si coincidiera con mi estancia allí, por supuesto que iría.
> Por supuesto, lo que estás haciendo tú es mucho más de lo que estamos haciendo casi todos en este foro. Para algunos, salir de la Matrix es darle la espalda al mundo. Y siguiendo con la analogía de Matrix, contra la Matrix se lucha desde dentro y desde fuera del sistema, luego es absurdo considerar que tu lucha desde dentro es inútil a la vez que se compara nuestro sistema con Matrix.
> 
> Cuando hablo de la cabeza de dragón en lugar del dragón entero, lo que quiero decir es que la lucha es vana si no nos apeamos de ciertos prejuicios que, aunque no lo creamos, nos ha inculcado la ideología de género. Por ejemplo, la idea de que hombre y mujer son iguales e indistintos, y que todo lo que distingue al hombre y a la mujer es producto de la cultura, desligada de la naturaleza. La idea de que somos producto entero de la educación, luego completamente moldeables.
> ...



Magnífico mensaje. Pero como siempre quiero opinar acerca de lo que resalto en negrita en tu comentario. 

*Todos tenemos derecho a la custodia compartida*, y más que nadie los hijos/as que necesitan un referente paterno estable, no intermitente y a ser posible el padre biológico para no perder sus orígenes y relación con su familia paterna. Un sustituto buscado por la ex no es lo mismo aunque depende de lo buen/mal padre que sean cada uno.

*Su ex mujer* (como la mía) *no está bien de la cabeza.* Yo puedo hablar de la mía, un positivo por psicopatía de manual. *Razón de más para pedir la custodia compartida como mínimo. ¿Vas a dejar a un niño indefenso con semejante mentirosa y manipuladora?*

Si es difícil demostrar, por la aberrante inversión de la carga de prueba de la LIVG, que no eres un maltratador *¿Como demuestras que tu ex está loca y no tiene escrúpulos?* Por experiencia: No se dejan diagnosticar, están encantadas de conocerse a si mismas, disimulan su mezquindad para parasitar a todo quisqui. Una vez metido en la "trituradora viogen" no hay remedio salvo milagro (dicho por mi abogado, que es bueno de cojones) o cagada monumental de la ex mujer. La única opción es, por desgracia, ser muy escrupuloso-exahustivo en los planes de separación-divorcio sobre todo en las medidas preventivas e ir siempre "a buenas" (o que lo parezca), demostrar que puedes ser un buen padre y asegurar que lo más importante va a ser la estabilidad de tus hijos y que nada va a cambiar por tener la compartida. 

Mi opinión, como la de varios foreros, es que PM tuvo un exceso de confianza del cual no le culpo. De esto ya he hablado y lo he defendido/justificado en este hilo exponiendo mi caso, "mi despertar", etc. No quiero ser duro, otros lo han sido por mi y yo me siento más identificado con el proceder de PM que con los bien aconsejados/afortunados que esquivaron la bala porque la vieron venir.

Respecto a la "Matrix", el forero j-z ha indicado varias formas útiles de no colaborar con el sistema, pero como tú apuntas (me parece), no indica como "escapar" (en caso de poder) y efectivamente sigue dentro de ella (como nosotros). Me explayo y abundo de nuevo al respecto.

Yo, hijo de ex clase media-baja y trabajando para el privado desde hace muchos años: *Mis planes (que los tengo)* *para abstraerme (esa sería la palabra correcta) lo máximo posible del sistema y las miserias a las que nos aboca se han visto retrasados 12 años* por culpa de un divorcio conflictivo con grandes pérdidas económicas y la obligación moral de acabar de educar y ayudar a mi hija. Ya me da bastante rabia esto como para que encima me lo restrieguen por la cara, pero "a lo hecho pecho", ya me encargo de mis cosas pendientes sin molestar a nadie. 

Lucho, según mis posibilidades, en todos los frentes que puedo. Por ejemplo es la hora del almuerzo y aquí estoy tecleando... Asociacionismo de gente con objetivos comunes (públicas y privadas/opacas). Lonchafinismo extremo (reducción drástica de productos con IVA 21% y reutilizaciones de todo lo posible). Autoconsumo y aprovechamiento de todos los recursos públicos y privados posibles. 

Y el plan que tengo, a medio-largo plazo, para abstraerme de este sistema que me (nos) ha atacado es factible, está trazado, y tiene los ambiciosos objetivos de reducir mi carga impositiva al máximo (- 20% que ya es mucho) manteniendo un nivel de vida aceptable y acorde a mis orígenes (el campo) y valores (familia tradicional y bienes comunales). 

Si, ya se que soy un dinosaurio. Pero lo puedo hacer y lo voy a hacer aunque todo reviente.


----------



## Omar listening (17 Oct 2018)

Bueno, ya he leido todo el libro y te doy mi pesame, mujeres asi no deberian estar al cyidado de ningun menor. Dicho esto creo que te equivocaste desde el principio. Con su historial psiquico y de mentiras demostradas deberias haber pedido custodia completa con regimen de visitas para ella. Esta demostrado por psiquiatras y sus continuas bajas que no esta bien, deberias haber tirado por alli. Quizas ya no puedas hacernada o quizas si. De todas maneras es muy facil ver las cosas a toro pasado y desde la comodidas del sofa, asi que animo y lucha por tus hijos y por desenmarcararla, cuanto mas tiempo te cueste peor, pq los hijos ya tendran un vinculo con ella demasiado desvalanceado hacia ti. Habla con tu padre, que la denuncie, que le denuncien los de la comisaria de arganzuela que parece que le tienen ganas, y luego tu le denuncias ppr bajas falsas, bajas reales y informes psicologicos falsos.

Un saludo y ánimo


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2018)

Por cierto que crees que piensa ella de meter al trullo injustamente al padre de sus hijos?

Como es capaz de pedir 19 años de cárcel? pedir 12 por maltrato inexistente a tus hijos, como se puede estar tan tarada y ser tan escoria? es maldad pura?

Me parece lo más rastrero ever, yo perdería contacto total con esa infraser, por el camino perdería 2 hijos con los que ya me encagaría de contactar cuando fueran mayores y pudieran comprender lo acontecido y si quieren salir de matrix pues saldrían y si no pues adios muy buenas, cest la vie.

No sé algo no me cuadra habría que ver la versión de la otra parte, en tu versión de los hechos no le has hecho gran cosa más que pedir la compartida e intentar joderla con lo de la baja y el traslado del curro xd ese tal vez fuera otro error tuyo, al intentar atacarla te la ha devuelto x10000000, la mejor defensa no es un buen ataque, en un sistema corrupto y en jenaro la mejor defensa es la inexistente, pacto extrajudicial o arbitraje y date por contento, ummm de que me suena esto


----------



## Omar listening (17 Oct 2018)

Por cierto, se ha enterado tu exmujer de la existencia del libro y del blog? Te ha llegado algun tipo de noticias? Estoy ansiosa por saber su reaccion, en cuanto se entere si no lo ha hecho ya, te va a caer una muy gorda... deberías tener clara la estrategia de ataque, ya no te vale el quedarte a la espera de sus movimientos, te ha acarreado 5 años de cárcel.


----------



## coscorron (17 Oct 2018)

Omar listening dijo:


> Por cierto, se ha enterado tu exmujer de la existencia del libro y del blog? Te ha llegado algun tipo de noticias? Estoy ansiosa por saber su reaccion, en cuanto se entere si no lo ha hecho ya, te va a caer una muy gorda... deberías tener clara la estrategia de ataque, ya no te vale el quedarte a la espera de sus movimientos, te ha acarreado 5 años de cárcel.



Entre otras a nada que alcances difusión pues demanda por difamación y de ahí para arriba.... Supongo que antes de colgar y difundir esto tendrás claro como defenderte, pero vamos dando tu nombre real y ocultando el suyo has abierto la puerta a que saber quién es ella sea relativamente sencillo.... Sobre todo entre la gente que os conoce a los dos... Y vamos la abogada y el psicólogo, que no se si son nombres inventados o no, su ética profesional ha quedado un poco por los suelos... No soy yo el que haga ese CSI... Pero que yo rezaria porque la difusión no saliera de estos círculos.


----------



## el mensa (17 Oct 2018)

Omar listening dijo:


> Bueno, ya he leido todo el libro y te doy mi pesame, mujeres asi no deberian estar al cyidado de ningun menor. Dicho esto creo que te equivocaste desde el principio. Con su historial psiquico y de mentiras demostradas deberias haber pedido custodia completa con regimen de visitas para ella. Esta demostrado por psiquiatras y sus continuas bajas que no esta bien, deberias haber tirado por alli. Quizas ya no puedas hacernada o quizas si. De todas maneras es muy facil ver las cosas a toro pasado y desde la comodidas del sofa, asi que animo y lucha por tus hijos y por desenmarcararla, cuanto mas tiempo te cueste peor, pq los hijos ya tendran un vinculo con ella demasiado desvalanceado hacia ti. Habla con tu padre, que la denuncie, que le denuncien los de la comisaria de arganzuela que parece que le tienen ganas, y luego tu le denuncias ppr bajas falsas, bajas reales y informes psicologicos falsos.
> 
> Un saludo y ánimo



Lamentablemente las leyes primero y los que las interpretan después hacen de la estrategia que recomiendas una quimera. Solo en muy pocos casos dan la custodia al padre y casi siempre son por locura o drogadicción reincidente de la madre, además que se tiene que estar muy preparado y con un abogado especializado (y bueno). 

Yo me he visto negro para conseguir la custodia compartida, con una preparación minuciosa multi disciplinar y contemplando todos los escenarios posibles. 

De todas formas depende de muchas particularidades (edad menores, economía familiar, entorno socio-laboral paterno) y cada caso es un mundo, pero al menos la estrategia que mejor funciona es ir de "bueno y justo" además de preparado, a tenor de lo que he visto y me han contado. Una custodia compartida entra dentro de esa estrategia y el tiempo nos pone a cada uno en nuestro lugar, sucede muchas veces que con el paso de los años el menor decide estar con uno u otro progenitor y normalmente si la educación y los estímulos han sido buenos se va contigo (yo estoy avanzando hacia esa fase) y el juego, llegado el caso, terminaría de la forma más favorable posible. 

Respecto a lo de contraatacar: Si no tienes nada que perder, saca la artillería. Hacer algo siempre es mejor que no hacer nada. Pero hay que mirarlo caso por caso. Ojo, contraatacar con un objetivo noble y sin rencor, los que estéis en un caso similar valorad pros y contras, siempre bien asesorados. Pensad que algunas mujeres (psicopáticas) se alimentan de vuestro odio (y por tanto les jode vuestra indiferencia o serenidad). 

Difícil equilibrio. Mucha suerte.


----------



## brotes_verdes (17 Oct 2018)

Yo he leido hasta que el OP habla de que intento hacer un master de genero, y que ademas es funcionario / profesor. Ahí deje de leer.

Por desgracia tengo la sensacion de que si el OP no hubiese sufrido en sus carnes sus desgracias ahora estaria en manifestaciones anti-hombres como las que suceden cada vez que un extranjero, un desesperado o un malote mata a alguna mujer.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (17 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Un comentario duro de leer, la gente tiene que saberlo.
> 
> Mi caso es similar al tuyo. No guardes rencor, entiendo que te vengan a la mente estos malos recuerdos pero hemos salido de esto. La gente no es consciente de lo mal que lo hemos pasado pero tiene que saber, tiene que leer y si quieren comprender.
> 
> ...



Sí, es similar. Y sí, no creo la gente se pueda ponerse y entender esto sin haberlo vivido.

Felicidades por haber conseguido la Custodia Compartida. como dices al final, y como dice Papa Maravilla, al pasar por un trance de este tipo, o te hundes, o sales muy fortalecido.

Creo que hay una diferencia entre tu caso y el mio (valoración bastante subjetiva): y es qué clase de personas eran nuestras 'Ex'.

Por lo que entiendo, tu ex ha sido siempre manipuladora. 

En mi caso, ella no lo era.... lo que es realmente más triste (al menos socialmente).

Mi ex era una bella persona. Estuvimos mucho tiempo juntos antes de tener al niño, y manteniamos una relación de apoyo mutuo que, según me han comentado nuestras amistades después, era casi modelo, aunque pienso que en los últimos años antes de tener al niño ella estaba desarrollando un cierto pique porque mi vida profesional iba mejor que la suya.

El caso es que al ser padres, ella se empezó a juntar con otras madres de las que se dicen que, como madres, son seres divinos dadores de vida, y por lo tanto de ser venerados sin más.

Y después de 7 años, alguien le metió en la cabeza que, viviendo nosotros en el extranjero entonces, lo tenía facilísimo: volverse a España con el niño, quedarse en mi casa (que yo debía mantener), retomar su trabajo, seguir alquilando su vivienda, y pedirme un pastizal por manutención.

Y lo hizo. Me tendió una emboscada exactamente así. Siendo plenamente consciente de que era una cabronada y añadiré que avergonzada por hacerla... pero entonces, en 2011, según sus propias palabras: "En España la Custodia no se discute".... 

Es decir, sabía que estaba haciendo una hijoputez y se sentía avergonzada... pero sabía que lo tenía ganado: Tenerme a mi cogido por los huevos sin ver a mi hijo, y ella en mi casa con tres ingresos: su sueldo, el alquiler de su vivienda, y la pensión que me pedía.

Y por supuesto, viviendo "_la dura vida de una madre soltera_"... 

Me lo pelee. Yo no pude planificarlo... estuve en modo de pura superviviencia mental y física durante mucho tiempo, pero al final lo conseguí, y mi hijo está con los dos (aunque me temo que empieza a hartarse de la madre).

Ahora, despues de años donde ella ha ido siempre de la forma más dura posible, ni siquiera parece la misma persona. 

Y eso es lo que hay que valorar... Tenemos la Custodia Compartida... y el niño está con los dos... pero a ella eso no le vale, porque lo quería todo: Todo lo que le habían prometido las feminazis de su nuevo circulo intimo: El vivir de víctima y sufrida madre soltera, con unos ingresos totales dpm, y teniendome bajo la amenaza de dejarme o no ver a mi hijo a su placer.

Y volviendo al principio... mi Ex no era manipuladora... pero el entrono de sus amigas que viven en este mundo gilipollesco de feminismo de 3ª ola la han convertido en un monstruo.... y ella, que es Educadora Social, ha intentado viogenizarme con la puta LIVG, que no es más que un instrumento para facilitar estos disparates.


----------



## el mensa (17 Oct 2018)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> Sí, es similar. Y sí, no creo la gente se pueda ponerse y entender esto sin haberlo vivido.
> 
> Felicidades por haber conseguido la Custodia Compartida. como dices al final, y como dice Papa Maravilla, al pasar por un trance de este tipo, o te hundes, o sales muy fortalecido.
> 
> ...



Pues eres otro superviviente, enhorabuena. La cabronada que describes es muy gorda y si te viene sin esperar te puede tumbar a la lona y no levantarte. Pero si que pudiste y ahora eres más fuerte. 

Coincido en que es muy triste ver como una persona evoluciona a peor, es como ver a alguien drogarse/alcoholizarse sin parar. 

Respecto a lo que comentas de tu ex, si que hay un nexo común: Sea por el motivo que sea ellas consideran a sus hijos como una propiedad y su comportamiento vira 180º cuando hay una disputa, un matrimonio al que no le ven continuidad, están a disgusto con su vida en el extranjero, o en el pueblo, o demasiado cerca de los suegros, o en las perspectivas irreales que tenían en sus objetivos vitales, etc... Y ahí se abren las puertas del infierno para muchos hombres.

La diferencia con mi caso es que ella me consideraba a mi también como una propiedad, objeto, instrumento, etc. Ahora cuando yo la veo a ella pienso en un robot, un programa, sin sentimientos ni nada. Afortunadamente no es el "agente Smith" pero cuando tenía poder sobre mi le tenía miedo, tal como dice la frase "si temes a alguien es porqué le has concedido poder sobre ti".

Te has librado de la viogen por un pelo, porque era una mujer relativamente normal, con sentimientos, remordimientos, vergüenza, etc. Yo me he librado por mis medidas preventivas y por su miedo social a quedar como una apestada: Todos los psicópatas temen que se descubra su juego y nuestras "famiglias" son muy conocidas en la zona...

Suerte y un placer hablar contigo.


----------



## GT3RSR (17 Oct 2018)

A mi me siguen sin cuadrar las cuentas. Por lo que has hecho no te meten en el trullo ni de coña. Hay algo que no nos cuentas. Hoy he hablado con mi abogado por diversos asuntos que tengo, y refiriéndole tu caso ha sido taxativo: Ni de coña, repito. 

Por otra parte, te lo han dicho ya antes, pero es que sigues ciego. Tienes un enemigo, que es el puto régimen este, si esperas que el R78 acabe con la viogen, lo llevas claro. 

Una cosa más que te quería decir. Eres maestro de primaria. Yo conozco muy bien el gremio. Muy bien. Aunque los míos son bastantes más mayores que los tuyos. Y por lo que te he visto, por cómo te expresas en esos vídeos de internet, por lo que he visto de tus "cursillos", tus "reunioncitas" y como decimos por aquí "tus chuminás", hay otros compañeros (aunque yo soy profesor, no maestro) tuyos, que estamos un poco hasta la coronilla. ¿Y sabes por qué? Pues te cuento: Porque hay aún unos pocos profesores, que no nos creemos vuestras mierdas de "Educación para la paz", "El día de la Igualdad de Genaro" el comerle a los niños el tarro como lo hacéis con vuestras "Igualdades" y vuestras hábiles manipulaciones, porque lo único que habéis conseguido es mandar la educación a la mierda. Si señor, a la mierda. Tu y otros como tu. Y no solo eso, sino que habéis llenado de mierda las mentes tiernas de pequeños que no saben nada de desigualdades ni de machismos, porque ellos son ingenuos y fácilmente manipulables, y os aprovecháis.

Habéis llenado la educación de gilipolleces, de mierdas y estupideces, de charlas de micromachismos, charlas asquerosas y dignas de gente enferma de la propaganda, más propia de la Alemania Nazi, de jueguecitos de mariconas, y de jiji y de jaja, en lugar de preocuparos de que los críos aprendan y que aprendan a respetar al profesor.

Que sepas, que aunque no alcemos la voz en los claustros, en la última fila, las risas son porque nos estamos descojonando de vuestros desvaríos. Después en nuestra clase, ya nos ocupamos de que las cosas vuelvan a su cauce y de enseñar y trabajar y hacer muchos ejercicios y problemas. Como siempre hemos hecho, oídos sordos a la propaganda y a las chorradas y los murales de gilipolleces sexistas contra el hombre, yo al menos me niego en redondo. Y a la primera feminazi que asome la patita, expulsada de clase. Verás que pronto se acaban las tonterías.

Otra cosa: ¿Y te juntas ahora con una "Agente de igualdad" o como se llame?:ouch: Madre mía...

¿Y te quedan ganas de mujeres? Porque vamos, a mi no me van a entrullar y no puedo ni verlas, yo no se como puedes meterte ahora en una relación con otra. Y como esta te salga mal y tengas otro hijo con ella:´( , puede tirar de tus antecedentes para viogenizarte por segunda vez y que le salga a cuenta, del tirón. Te lo digo porque a un excompañero de trabajo le ocurrió. Lo viogenizaron dos veces seguidas, y la segunda exmujer tiró de "currículum", OJITO. Piensa que te sale mucho más barato unas pajillas, o si quieres hembra y manejas pasta, chortinas veinteañeras de carnes prietas de pago. Catas carne fresca y no cuarentonas derroídas con la cabeza llena de mierdas. Y el dinero que te sobra tienes para paternidad subrogada, sin líos y sin feminazis de por medio o para hacerles regalos a tus hijos, e irte de viajes con ellos, por ejemplo..


----------



## Chichimango (17 Oct 2018)

Solo he leído un par de páginas, suficiente para saber que está bien escrito pero que no le vendría mal una corrección de estilo, hay ciertos detalles por pulir. Si logras que una editorial te acepte el libro, ellos mismos te facilitarán el corrector; pero como eso difícilmente va a suceder, tendrás que buscarte la vida por otro lado. 

A ver si cuando tenga más tiempo me leo la obra entera. 

Valor y suerte, en cualquier caso.


----------



## coscorron (17 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> A mi me siguen sin cuadrar las cuentas. Por lo que has hecho no te meten en el trullo ni de coña. Hay algo que no nos cuentas. Hoy he hablado con mi abogado por diversos asuntos que tengo, y refiriéndole tu caso ha sido taxativo: Ni de coña, repito.
> 
> Por otra parte, te lo han dicho ya antes, pero es que sigues ciego. Tienes un enemigo, que es el puto régimen este, si esperas que el R78 acabe con la viogen, lo llevas claro.
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos más... De lo que pasa en los claustros digo... O tambien puedes currarte un hilo...


----------



## GT3RSR (17 Oct 2018)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuéntanos más... De lo que pasa en los claustros digo... O tambien puedes currarte un hilo...



Paso de hilos porque se acaban llenando de comentarios del tipo "funcivagos" o similares. (Que hay muchos que se tocan los huevos a dos manos, todo es verdad, secretarios de Instituto jugando en el ordenador, p.ej.), pero después me llevo yo las ostias.


Te puedo contar de los claustros, que NUNCA se tratan temas verdaderamente importantes. Por ejemplo, cómo hacer para que los alumnos no utilicen los móviles en clase o por los pasillos, para hacer lo que no deben, los casos de acoso entre ellos, los casos graves de comportamiento, las políticas de disciplina, apretarles las tuercas a los cafres...de eso NO se habla.

Porque los casos de acoso o bulliyng o como se escriba, EXISTEN, y muchos, pero las directivas SE LOS PASAN POR EL FORRO DE LOS COJONES, "No creemos que esté ocurriendo", como dijeron en un claustro en un caso flagrante, aunque tu pongas 1000 partes poniéndolo de relieve es igual, porque es un problema para la directiva y es más fácil ocultarlo o ver hasta dónde puede aguantar el crío o los padres, si los padres son "buenos", en cuyo caso, se pasa por alto y a tomar pc, menos papeles, menos lío y un punto para el director que se ahorra un problema con el inspector por su "dialogante gestión". Cabrones.


¿De qué se habla? De lo bonita de la estadística de aprobados, que han subido un 0,00056% en este trimestre y que es maravilloso lo bien que va todo y lo contento que se fue el Sr. Inspector, de que tenemos 15 partes menos que el año pasado y eso es por lo bien que estamos llevando a cabo el diálogo con el alumnado (risas de la vieja guardia y de los que están fuera del Matrix), que no nos olvidemos de apagar los ordenadores cuando salimos de clase, de qué día queremos que sea el día "de la convivencia", que si el arroz lo ponen los alumnos o el instituto, que la paella del año pasado salió buenísima, que después hay que recogerlo y limpiarlo todo :XX: y que cuándo empiezan las reuniones de padres para el Viaje fin de Curso de 4º de la ESO.

Ah, y que nos apuntemos al programa de mediación, que es muy bueno porque pobrecitos los alumnos disruptivos, pobrecitos ellos que insultan a los profesores porque están oprimidos...bla, bla, bla,.....muchos puntos sexenios....machirulos opresores.

Y después polladas y polladas y más polladas, como aquella vez que de los tres baños para profesores, el baño que era compartido para ambos sexos, las feminazis protestaron y lo querían.... Así como dos horas y media oyendo chorradas sin parar que no sirven para nada verdaderamente importante, todo soplapolleces. Que si tu quieres el baño, que pa ti la perra gorda, pero que me dejes de mierdas, que de todas formas, si me pilla de camino, voy a entrar igual a tu baño:XX:.

Y cuando ya tienes el culo cuadrao y la cabeza embotada de oír estupideces, y cuando estás a punto de salir pitando, después de llevar desde las 8:30 en el jinstituto (hueco de 15:00 a 16:30 para ir a comer, que hacemos en la sala de profesores, porque no nos da tiempo a algunos a ir y venir a casa) y son ya las 19:00, para DESTACAR y joder, y ver lo que se preocupa por la educación y lo "moderno" que es, siempre sale el lameculos o la lameglandes de turno, que no pierde ocasión para pelotear, o aportar su chorrada Powerpointera, con su voz suavona y dulzona "lo que podemos aprender de nuestros alumnos", con la única intención de medrar y hacerse un sitio en la directiva, y ya de paso, tener reducción de horario y subida de sueldo. HDP. Renegados de la tiza.

Así más o menos. Esto en una reunión de una empresa alemana seria no pasa. Es exasperante la mierda de gente trepa, pelota, inútil que en lugar de ponerse a dar voces y enseñar, (y tu director, en lugar de apoyar a tus compañeros que verdaderamente enseñan con una tiza en la mano), se dedican a pedirse permisos y excedencias y viajecitos y cursillos y mierdas para medrar, puntuar, y acceder a cargos directivos o institutos "buenos", porque claro, son progres, pero la chusma no la quieren. Tontos no son.


----------



## Lizzy (17 Oct 2018)

Como supongo que te gustará conocer opiniones sobre tu libro te diré la mía. La historia me fascinó, pero en este sentido mi opinión está muy mediatizada por la situación que estoy viviendo con la ex, de modo que estaba ansioso de que colgaras la siguiente parte para conocer los hechos que te llevaron a tu situación, y así tener referencias de como podría eventualmente evolucionar la mía. 

Como dice un forero te explayas mucho con los sentimientos. Y al respecto he de confesar que algún párrafo lo pasé sin apenas leer, pero eso a medida que iba avanzando en la lectura y conocía el estilo narrativo, pero porque quería adelantarme y conocer los acontecimientos. Vamos, por el ansia. Pero lo has publicado durante un puente y me cogió de escapada, no disponiendo de una pantalla de ordenador que me permitiera una cómoda lectura. 

En cualquier caso, creo que lo de describir tu estado emocional y narrar tus sentimientos permite que el lector se meta más en tu piel y haga que tu historia le resulte verosímil (incluso a quien defiende la viogen). Por lo tanto en ese sentido no cabe duda de que es un acierto.

Respecto al tema que trató otro forero, y que te puedas ver metido en un lio publicando este libro. No tengo mucho conocimiento, pero es muy habitual que personas de relevancia publiquen su propia biografía, sin utilizar seudónimos ni nombres ficticios. No creo por tanto que sea un problema. Quizás lo de copiar literalmente mensajes de washap, no sé si ahí se podría tirar del hilo. En fin, sólo son comentarios.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 19:07 ----------

No hay indicios que permitan pensar que esta Ley tenga los días contados, por lo tanto lo más sensato es decir que va para largo. Pero no cabe duda que la cuerda se está tensando cada vez más, va en aumento el número de personas sensibilizadas, en especial por los hombres directamente afectados y las personas de su entorno más cercano que viven con angustia estos procesos. Y las personas que lo viven de cerca quedan marcadas para siempre, no hay nadie que le pueda hacer creer que lo que pasó realmente no existió. Por lo tanto el clamor irá cada vez más en aumento y las tornas cambiarán. Pero cuando llegue ese día el cambio no vendrá por la derogación de la Viogen, sino que se empezará a notar en la practica policial y judicial, en el "protocolo", y la Ley no tendrá más remedio que adaptarse. No digo que eso lo veremos en breve, pero ocurrirá. Cosas más inverosimiles se han visto, como que los precios de los pisos no podían caer porque subían cada vez más y más. 

Lo que está claro es que el cambio no vendrá porque el griterío de las feminazis se vaya apagando. Ese colectivo tiene motivos muy poderosos para mantener sus exigencias y reivindicaciones, que no es otro que las subvenciones. Por lo tanto lo que habría que pensar es en ir a la raíz del problema y que Europa cambie sus políticas y dejen de financiar este monstruo. Ahí si que veo probable que suceda, y más a medida que partidos de otras ideologías van ganando terreno en las elecciones. 

En cualquier caso, yo animo a todos los que pertenecen a esta comunidad a que el día 17 de noviembre esté en Madrid. Yo sí voy a ir.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2018 at 19:07 ----------

No hay indicios que permitan pensar que esta Ley tenga los días contados, por lo tanto lo más sensato es decir que va para largo. Pero no cabe duda que la cuerda se está tensando cada vez más, va en aumento el número de personas sensibilizadas, en especial por los hombres directamente afectados y las personas de su entorno más cercano que viven con angustia estos procesos. Y las personas que lo viven de cerca quedan marcadas para siempre, no hay nadie que le pueda hacer creer que lo que pasó realmente no existió. Por lo tanto el clamor irá cada vez más en aumento y las tornas cambiarán. Pero cuando llegue ese día el cambio no vendrá por la derogación de la Viogen, sino que se empezará a notar en la practica policial y judicial, en el "protocolo", y la Ley no tendrá más remedio que adaptarse. No digo que eso lo veremos en breve, pero ocurrirá. Cosas más inverosimiles se han visto, como que los precios de los pisos no podían caer porque subían cada vez más y más. 

Lo que está claro es que el cambio no vendrá porque el griterío de las feminazis se vaya apagando. Ese colectivo tiene motivos muy poderosos para mantener sus exigencias y reivindicaciones, que no es otro que las subvenciones. Por lo tanto lo que habría que pensar es en ir a la raíz del problema y que Europa cambie sus políticas y dejen de financiar este monstruo. Ahí si que veo probable que suceda, y más a medida que partidos de otras ideologías van ganando terreno en las elecciones. 

En cualquier caso, yo animo a todos los que pertenecen a esta comunidad a que el día 17 de noviembre esté en Madrid. Yo sí voy a ir.


----------



## GT3RSR (17 Oct 2018)

Lizzy dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que el cambio no vendrá porque el griterío de las feminazis se vaya apagando. Ese colectivo tiene motivos muy poderosos para mantener sus exigencias y reivindicaciones, que no es otro que las subvenciones. Por lo tanto lo que habría que pensar es en ir a la raíz del problema y que Europa cambie sus políticas y dejen de financiar este monstruo. Ahí si que veo probable que suceda, y más a medida que partidos de otras ideologías van ganando terreno en las elecciones.







Que no, tio. Que no. Te sale más a cuenta cambiarte de sexo que esperar que desde Uropa hagan eso. ¿No ves que lo que quieren es la destrucción de la familia???????Son todos lo mismo. Mismo sistema, mismo propósito. Un sólo anillo para gobernarlos a todos.

Hasta que no gobierne la Sharia o como se escriba no hay tu tía. Una de las ventajas del Islam va a ser que se van a cargar el Genaro de golpe:XX::XX:

Pero no vamos a tener tanta suerte....


----------



## coscorron (17 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> Que no, tio. Que no. Te sale más a cuenta cambiarte de sexo que esperar que desde Uropa hagan eso. ¿No ves que lo que quieren es la destrucción de la familia???????Son todos lo mismo. Mismo sistema, mismo propósito. Un sólo anillo para gobernarlos a todos.
> 
> Hasta que no gobierne la Sharia o como se escriba no hay tu tía. Una de las ventajas del Islam va a ser que se van a cargar el Genaro de golpe:XX::XX:
> 
> Pero no vamos a tener tanta suerte....



THX por lo de los claustros, me lo esperaba más o menos como lo has contado, pero quería oírlo de alguien de dentro.....


----------



## Lizzy (17 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> Que no, tio. Que no. Te sale más a cuenta cambiarte de sexo que esperar que desde Uropa hagan eso. ¿No ves que lo que quieren es la destrucción de la familia???????Son todos lo mismo. Mismo sistema, mismo propósito. Un sólo anillo para gobernarlos a todos.
> 
> Hasta que no gobierne la Sharia o como se escriba no hay tu tía. Una de las ventajas del Islam va a ser que se van a cargar el Genaro de golpe:XX::XX:
> 
> Pero no vamos a tener tanta suerte....



Ya sé que lo que tu dices es lo más sensato, pero coño, deja que me monte mis películas.


----------



## el mensa (17 Oct 2018)

Conclusión: Nos las vamos a tener que apañar solos pero nos lo cogemos con humor. 

Qué interesante lo de los claustros... :XX:


----------



## Papá Maravilla (17 Oct 2018)

Lizzy dijo:


> Como supongo que te gustará conocer opiniones sobre tu libro te diré la mía. La historia me fascinó, pero en este sentido mi opinión está muy mediatizada por la situación que estoy viviendo con la ex, de modo que estaba ansioso de que colgaras la siguiente parte para conocer los hechos que te llevaron a tu situación, y así tener referencias de como podría eventualmente evolucionar la mía.
> 
> Como dice un forero te explayas mucho con los sentimientos. Y al respecto he de confesar que algún párrafo lo pasé sin apenas leer, pero eso a medida que iba avanzando en la lectura y conocía el estilo narrativo, pero porque quería adelantarme y conocer los acontecimientos. Vamos, por el ansia. Pero lo has publicado durante un puente y me cogió de escapada, no disponiendo de una pantalla de ordenador que me permitiera una cómoda lectura.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por todo lo que dices. Hoy he tenido un día en el que me siguen ocurriendo muchas cosas, por eso le he dedicado menos al foro. 

Pero cada una de tus palabras, me da ánimos para seguir. Gracias, nos vemos el día 17 en Madrid. 

Y a todos los que siguen opinando de mí, gracias también por haber leído mi libro. Vuestras críticas, por duras que sean, me aportan.


----------



## GT3RSR (17 Oct 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Conclusión: Nos las vamos a tener que apañar solos pero nos lo cogemos con humor.
> 
> Qué interesante lo de los claustros... :XX:



Y tan solos. Nos queda la paternidad subrogada, escogiendo a una madre no bigotuda extranjera y criar a nuestros hijos a nuestra imagen y semejanza, sin feminazis, y fuera de Matrix.


----------



## Esflinter (17 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Buenas a todos:
> 
> He escrito una novela autobiográfica sobre la lucha que llevo a cabo desde hace tres años contra la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género.
> 
> ...



He leido un trozo y creo que te falta desarrollar los motivos del divorcio
Pasas de familia feliz a custodia compartida y solo hablas de discusiones puntuales y no se que de te hagas una paja. 
Donde esta el maltrato psicologico?


----------



## Papá Maravilla (17 Oct 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> He leido un trozo y creo que te falta desarrollar los motivos del divorcio
> Pasas de familia feliz a custodia compartida y solo hablas de discusiones puntuales y no se que de te hagas una paja.
> Donde esta el maltrato psicologico?



Solo he puesto los motivos que puedo probar. Había más puntos de vista enfrentados, pero como no puedo demostrar esas discusiones, no las he puesto.

El maltrato psicológico? No está, es una creación de ella. Y a cualquier hombre de este país le puede ocurrir.

A mí me han caído por maltrato psicológico dos años. Por una ficción literaria y sin aportar una sola prueba.


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Oct 2018)

la livg está hecha para retroalimentarse. Tu imaginate que le caen los 19 años de talego, pierde la cabeza y justamente la mata. 

Que obtienen? Un comodin y vuelve a empezar el juego.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (18 Oct 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> la livg está hecha para retroalimentarse. Tu imaginate que le caen los 19 años de talego, pierde la cabeza y justamente la mata.
> 
> Que obtienen? Un comodin y vuelve a empezar el juego.




Eso es. Quieren que respondas con ira o con desesperación. O que te la lleves por delnta /y el sistema gana) o que te quites del medio (depresión o suicidio)

Yo no elegí ni una cosa ni la otra. Soy una anomalía. Voy por ahí contando mi caso sin vergüenza. Cuanto más difundo mi historia más gente abrirá los ojos. 

El rey está desnudo, y mi historia lo cuenta.

Ah! Y me desmarco conscientemente del anterior régimen para que no me usen el Francomodín. Esto del a LIVG nos loha traído la Democracia y el R78.

Gracias por difundirlo! Esta noche hará una semana que comencé mi lucha.

Por ahora hay un hilo en burbuja de 17000 visitas y más de 230 entradas.

En una semana hay un blog con el libro disponible y gratis, Con más de 3200 visitas

Papá Maravilla


Tengo el libro publicado en Amazon, por si alguien lo quiere comprar. Llevo 8 vendidos. Con lo que llevo sacado he encargado 500 pegatinas de papá maravilla, que pegarán por el centro de Madrid.

Hay cuenta en twitter y en Instagram. Tengo que hacer ruido con mi historia.

No hay nada más de lo que he contado. Y cuatro años en la cárcel son muchos. 

Hoy voy a intentar colgar en el blog otro libro, el único que ha escrito a mano mi exmujer: Papá Maravilla. Tengo que retocar/pixelar las fotos, pero creo que hoy lo tendré listo.

GGracias a todos.


----------



## keler (18 Oct 2018)

Has intentado que te entrevisten medios conservadores? Tienes unos cuantos que podrían hacerse eco de tu historia. Estamos en la era de la comunicación mediática visual. Deberías crearte un canal del youtube donde expongas personalmente lo que te ha ocurrido, con relato sincero y analítico de la situación política actual, de como hemos llegado a esta situación. Eso si, te pido que no te pongas un condón en la cabeza que algunos ya estamos hartos de cierto friky.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (18 Oct 2018)

keler dijo:


> Has intentado que te entreviste
> n medios conservadores? Tienes unos cuantos que podrían hacerse eco de tu historia. Estamos en la era de la comunicación mediática visual. Deberías crearte un canal del youtube donde expongas personalmente lo que te ha ocurrido, con relato sincero y analítico de la situación política actual, de como hemos llegado a esta situación. Eso si, te pido que no te pongas un condón en la cabeza que algunos ya estamos hartos de cierto friky.



Lo he intentado y lo sigo intentando. Pero por ahora, nada. Llegará. Y yo no me pondré un condón en la cabeza: respeto a Hombre Hetero Blanco, pero no le voy a copiar.

Yo voy a dar la cara.

Por cierto, ya está en el Blog una nueva entrada: nada menos que el libro que la madre me escribió, fotos incluidas, titulado Papá Maravilla.

Papá Maravilla

Nada menos que fue ella la que me bautizó y me puso mi nombre de guerra contra la LIVG.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Lizzy (19 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Lo he intentado y lo sigo intentando. Pero por ahora, nada. Llegará. Y yo no me pondré un condón en la cabeza: respeto a Hombre Hetero Blanco, pero no le voy a copiar.
> 
> Yo voy a dar la cara.
> 
> ...




Tu gente tiene que emocionarse mucho, pero mucho, releyendo el libro escrito por tu ex. Es indescriptible lo que te ha ocurrido. Muy lamentable. Lo mejor que te puedo desear es que tus hijos, algún día, tomen total conciencia de lo que ha ocurrido, los recuperes y manden a su madre a donde se merece. Seguro que si


----------



## Papá Maravilla (19 Oct 2018)

Lizzy dijo:


> Tu gente tiene que emocionarse mucho, pero mucho, releyendo el libro escrito por tu ex. Es indescriptible lo que te ha ocurrido. Muy lamentable. Lo mejor que te puedo desear es que tus hijos, algún día, tomen total conciencia de lo que ha ocurrido, los recuperes y manden a su madre a donde se merece. Seguro que si



Pues sí, emociona mucho más que las miles de palabras que haya podido escribir yo en mi libro.

Para mí, haber encontrado ese libro casi un año después de que hubiera marchado de casa, fue como encontrar un tesoro.

Gracias por tus deseos. Ojalá pueda recuperarlos y, al menos en su Infancia, mantenerlos al margen de todo esto.


----------



## kikoseis (20 Oct 2018)

Me daba pereza empezar el libro, pero he leido un poco y la verdad que engancha muy bien. Del tirón me he puesto en el final.

Creo que es un libro que todo hombre debería leer (por el contexto actual).

A ver si mañana tengo un ratillo y añado algún comentario y alguna crítica de temas puntuales.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (20 Oct 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> Me daba pereza empezar el libro, pero he leido un poco y la verdad que engancha muy bien. Del tirón me he puesto en el final.
> 
> Creo que es un libro que todo hombre debería leer (por el contexto actual).
> 
> A ver si mañana tengo un ratillo y añado algún comentario y alguna crítica de temas puntuales.



Muchas gracias por tu comentario.

Has dado en la clave. Para mí era un reto vencer la pereza que todos podemos tener a la hora de leernos un libro.

Por eso tenía que sacar lo mejor de mí en los primeros capítulos y conseguir enganchar. Sabía que en ello iba el que me leyeran. Y de que que me lean depende en parte la Infancia de mis hijos.

Y creo que mis hijos me ayudaron. Y surgió.

Sí, creo que es un libro muy importante para los hombres. Sobre todo los jóvenes, a los que les venden (como a mi me vendieron) que las relaciones entre hombre y mujer son de otro tipo. La realidad es cruda y mejor que desde jóvenes la mastiquen.

Gracias de nuevo por tus palabras kikoseis. Abrazos


----------



## Aeneas (20 Oct 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> la livg está hecha para retroalimentarse. Tu imaginate que le caen los 19 años de talego, pierde la cabeza y justamente la mata.
> 
> Que obtienen? Un comodin y vuelve a empezar el juego.



Yo por eso digo que si uno se encuentra en esa situación lo mejor es ir a por los políticos de los partidos que apoyan esta locura, además de feminazis de asociaciones, charos de casas de la mujer y los jueces que aplican esta locura... 

Ellos viven en su burbuja, pero el día en que empiecen a caer como moscas y empiecen a tener miedo, se acabó la tontería. Sé que suena mal esto que digo y no me considero una persona violenta, pero esto ya es intolerable...


----------



## Papá Maravilla (20 Oct 2018)

Aeneas dijo:


> Yo por eso digo que si uno se encuentra en esa situación lo mejor es ir a por los políticos de los partidos que apoyan esta locura, además de feminazis de asociaciones, charos de casas de la mujer y los jueces que aplican esta locura...
> 
> Ellos viven en su burbuja, pero el día en que empiecen a caer como moscas y empiecen a tener miedo, se acabó la tontería. Sé que suena mal esto que digo y no me considero una persona violenta, pero esto ya es intolerable...



Yo, en lo que he escrito, no he ido a por la madre de mis hijos, por razones obvias.

He ido a por esos políticos que legislaron y ayudan que se mantenga la Ley Integral de Violencia de Género. Y a por todo lo que la mantiene, principalmente medios y asociaciones feministas afines.

No es fácil, eso es obvio.

La lucha que intento hacer es con la palabra, no violenta. Martin Luther King o Gandhi pueden ser ejemplos, en parte, de ese tipo de lucha.

Después, si no impera el sentido común, está claro que llegaremos a otra fase. Se tendrá que conseguir la Igualdad Real ante la Justicia, y se utilizará cualquier medio que sea necesario.

Es parte del cambio que habrá


----------



## kikoseis (20 Oct 2018)

No se si habrás visto, pero en su momento hubo un hilo aquí de una persona que tuvo la mala suerte que su mujer se encontrase con una abogada ultrafeminista, que curiosamente ahora es la mujer de Pedro J.

Dejo el enlace por que es parecido a tu caso. El sacó y denunció todas las trampas y denuncias falsas que le puso su exmujer, y todas cayeron en papel mojado.

Pero ya sabemos como funciona la justicia en este país, no hay más que ver el esperpento que está montando el tribunal supremo estas últimas semanas, retorciendo la justicia para dejar impunes a ciertos altos cargos, y anulando sentencias de un día para otro.

Quizá os vendría bien cierto apoyo mutuo:

Malos tratos falsos, denuncias falsas, - www.malostratosfalsos.com


----------



## Papá Maravilla (20 Oct 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> No se si habrás visto, pero en su momento hubo un hilo aquí de una persona que tuvo la mala suerte que su mujer se encontrase con una abogada ultrafeminista, que curiosamente ahora es la mujer de Pedro J.
> 
> Dejo el enlace por que es parecido a tu caso. El sacó y denunció todas las trampas y denuncias falsas que le puso su exmujer, y todas cayeron en papel mojado.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info.

Alucino con la web que ha montado. Es una wikipedia contra la LIVG. Le echaré unas cuántas horas e intentaré contactar con su creador.

Saludos!


----------



## DEREC (20 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info.
> 
> Alucino con la web que ha montado. Es una wikipedia contra la LIVG. Le echaré unas cuántas horas e intentaré contactar con su creador.
> 
> Saludos!



Eso es, tienes que mover el libro por donde puedas y darle mas difusion, creo que puede tener tiron.

Tambien podrias poner en el blog alguna ilustracion o algo. Los post que dan acceso a las partes del libro salen un poco tristes en blanco, links a redes sociales.


----------



## Funciovago (21 Oct 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> No se si habrás visto, pero en su momento hubo un hilo aquí de una persona que tuvo la mala suerte que su mujer se encontrase con una abogada ultrafeminista, que curiosamente ahora es la mujer de Pedro J.
> 
> Dejo el enlace por que es parecido a tu caso. El sacó y denunció todas las trampas y denuncias falsas que le puso su exmujer, y todas cayeron en papel mojado.
> 
> ...



Por eso es absurdo ir en estos casos "por lo legal", lo único que vas a hacer es perder tiempo y dinero, y lo primero que hacen los abogados es persuadirte de que hay que hacerlo todo legal, claro si vivis de eso como reyes.


----------



## Esflinter (21 Oct 2018)

Despues de leer todo el escrito, no se entienden los motivos del divorcio. No se entiende que ella se vaya de casa por una simple discusión, y a cara perro te denuncie por maltrato y te quiera enchironar 19 años, y solo por ser tan maravilloso.

Estas en tu derecho de contar u omitir lo que quieras, pero tal y como esta, la historia resulta poco honesta y hace aguas por todos lados


----------



## Papá Maravilla (21 Oct 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Despues de leer todo el escrito, no se entienden los motivos del divorcio. No se entiende que ella se vaya de casa por una simple discusión, y a cara perro te denuncie por maltrato y te quiera enchironar 19 años, y solo por ser tan maravilloso.
> 
> Estas en tu derecho de contar u omitir lo que quieras, pero tal y como esta, la historia resulta poco honesta y hace aguas por todos lados



Es tu opinión y la respeto.

No obstante, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo. Ya digo que tuvimos una crisis de pareja, e íbamos a terapia de pareja para intentar superarla, durante los seis meses anteriores a la ruptura. Y ya habíamos hablado de divorciarnos en el mes de abril del 2015, 5 meses antes de que marchara de casa. 

Lo que hace aguas es su comprensión del texto, dicho desde el respeto. Por ahora les encaja a todos los que más me importan: familia y amigos. Y a mucha más gente anónima. Las críticas están y estarán presentes. ya lo sabía al exponerme: bienvenidas sean.

Con todo, gracias por opinar y upearme el hilo.

Y de omitir, nada. Solo hablo de lo que tengo pruebas. Podría contar muchas más cosas sobre mi ex, pero al no tener pruebas, podría ser acusado de difamar. 

Un saludo y millones de gracias por leerme.

Papá Maravilla

PD Y muy feliz! El hilo ha superado las 20000 visitas y 250 comentarios. No está mal!


----------



## Esflinter (21 Oct 2018)

No me malinterpretes, yo tambien soy padre y tu historia me ha conmocionado.
Pero hubiese sido interesante e instructivo conocer las dinámicas de pareja que os llevaron a esa situación, sus errores y tambien los tuyos (que para eso no necesitas pruebas) ya que sin esa información la historia queda muy coja.
En cualquier caso, todo mi apoyo, seguro que sales de esta


----------



## Papá Maravilla (21 Oct 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> No me malinterpretes, yo tambien soy padre y tu historia me ha conmocionado.
> Pero hubiese sido interesante e instructivo conocer las dinámicas de pareja que os llevaron a esa situación, sus errores y tambien los tuyos (que para eso no necesitas pruebas) ya que sin esa información la historia queda muy coja.
> En cualquier caso, todo mi apoyo, seguro que sales de esta



De corazón, no le he malinterpretado. Entiendo que le puedan faltar cosas, pero espero que entienda que si describo cosas de las que no tengo pruebas me estoy metiendo en terreno pantanoso, en cometer un delito.

Mis errores, pues lo que considero normal en una vida en pareja. Disparidad de opiniones, nada más: ni insultos, ni gritos, ni mucho menos maltrato.

Y de corazón, gracias por los ánimos. Creo que estamos todos los hombres en el mismo barco


----------



## Intop (22 Oct 2018)

Señor Maravilla, lamento mucho su historia pero tengo la necesidad de pedirle una cosa. Léase de nuevo las respuestas del conforero j-z porque creo que tiene bastante razón aunque puedan ser duras sus declaraciones.

No tengo intención de leerme el libro porque ya me hago una idea de lo que hay en su interior viendo este hilo pero también pienso que está en Matrix.

------
"Si no puedes ser fuerte, pero tampoco sabes ser débil, serás derrotado". - El arte de la guerra.

"A veces una retirada a tiempo, también es una victoria" - Napoleón Bonaparte.
------

Si me permite le contaré una historia real muy resumida de un conocido: Un gilipollas se pasa de listo y el conocido le mete un buen tortazo a mano abierta. La situación siguiente es denuncia por parte del gilipollas y juicio de faltas. Veredicto: 600€ que palma el conocido. ¿Sabes lo que le dijo este al gilipollas cuando salían del juzgado? Cuando quieras otros 600€ pasas por mi casa.


Si realmente le importa entre cero y nada perder tres años de su vida en la oscuridad de la celda por luchar por sus derechos contra un sistema corrupto, perfecto siga por el mismo camino o intente que le metan algún año más por alguna otra tontería que se invente su exmujer para dar más repercusión a su historia pero creo que no es el caso y esa sentencia injusta y desproporcionada pica y escuece un poco.

Entiendo que quiera luchar por una causa justa pero hay que tener siempre muy presente quien es el rival contra el que juega la partida. Y si no puede estar a su altura es mejor aceptar la primera oferta por mala que sea y dejar al sistema corrupto que siga su curso hasta que explote por algún lugar o alguien con mucha más influencia, dinero y poder pueda tumbarlo. 

¿Que le ha pillado en medio? Pues si, una putada pero podia haber dicho que le dio tiempo a salir de la carretera de la muerte y que sólo sufrió daños menores. En su caso parece ser que ha elegido la opción de morir con las botas puestas y puede quedar muy bien cuando se lo cuente a su entorno pero no siempre es la mejor solución.

Aquí es donde por su mente pasará algo cómo "lo hago por mis hijos". Y me parece muy correcto pero hay muchas formas de luchar por sus hijos y no todas tienen que ser dejándose apalear por un sistema que detesta al hombre blanco hetero. Escribir el libro para que lo lean sus hijos y puedan saber su verdad me parece buena idea... del resto discrepo bastante las posiciones tomadas.

Que tenga usted una buena estancia en Estremera y si algun día vuelve a convivir con una mujer, que sea con su madre por favor, que seguro que esta no le viogeniza.


----------



## eloy_85 (22 Oct 2018)

no sé si por el foro habrá una especie de guía rápida foril, nada serio, sobre como evitar caer ante una posible y futurible viogenizadora

Si no hay, raro sería, igual es buen legado hacer una.

Algo tal que:

- feministas en general
- bajo poder adquisitivo
- amistades que le duren poco
- facil absorcion de dogmas nwo: lgtbi, animalismo, multiracialismo, veganismo, etc.
- mentirosa compulsiva
- poco nivel cultural
- consumidora de productos de bajo nivel intelectual
- circulo cercano propenso (hermana, amistades, etc.)
- histérica


----------



## Papá Maravilla (22 Oct 2018)

Intop dijo:


> Señor Maravilla, l
> 
> Que tenga usted una buena estancia en Estremera y si algun día vuelve a convivir con una mujer, que sea con su madre por favor, que seguro que esta no le viogeniza.



No soy Señor Maravilla, sino Papá Maravilla. Para usted puede que sea un pequeño detalle, para mí lo es todo. Se lo explico.

Usted centra mi posición en una lucha contra una mujer y contra un Estado. Mire, a mi mi ex y el Estado me dan bastante igual. Los que me importan son mis hijos, lo que ellos puedan pensar de mí.

Sé que no tienes hijos, por eso no me puedes comprender. Me da igual lo que piense de mí, lo que me importa es lo que puedan opinar de mí ellos.

Y claro, es que en este país se opina sin saber. No pasa nada, hace usted lo que la mayoría. ¿Y me habla usted de Matrix?

Y bueno, sí he de estar en Estremera, a mí no me importa. Me cita "El arte del aguerra", un libro al que le he dedicado meses. 

Del libro aprendí algo, de que con una buena estrategia se puede llegar a ser invencible. No hablo de que yo gane en esta lucha, pero el sistema ya debe saber que soy invencible. No me han doblegado hasta ahora, y no lo van a hacer: mi sonrisa no ha desaparecido, por mucho que usted también sea en el fondo parte del Sistema, al hablarme de oscuras celdas. Conmigo el miedo no funciona, a usted veo que le aterra.

Siga usted en su mundo. Critique más, que así es como se cambian las cosas. Yo prefiero la acción. Y sepa que estoy preparado para sus críticas y para mucho más. Nada me va a quitar mi sonrisa y mi felicidad, es en la lucha donde he encontrado mi camino. 

Un abrazo y si entro a Estremera no se preocupe por mí. Estaré tan bien mentalmente que si me manda su dirección le escribiré una carta con afecto.

Abrazos!


----------



## esNecesario (22 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla tienes un mp


----------



## Intop (22 Oct 2018)

Perdoneme usted por no llamarle por su Nick completo pero es que para mi es un Papá Viogenizado y esto es lo que realmente debería de haber puesto al dar mi respuesta anterior aunque intenté iniciar el texto siendo amable. Luego usted puede añadir las palabras que considere oportunas... Maravilla, Super Papa o Super Man.

Le dará bastante igual su ex-mujer y el Estado pero esta luchando contra ellos por mucho que mente a sus hijos. Al sistema, de una u otra manera pertenecemos todos incluido usted por mucho que piense que es "invencible". Me alegro que su sonrisa no haya desaparecido y espero que no lo haga durante todo el proceso pero 3 años privados de libertad por intentar luchar contra alguien que tiene la sartén por el mango en estos momentos es bastante complicado y creo que en un futuro le pasará factura. Ojalá me equivoque.

A veces una crítica viene bien entre tanto mensaje de apoyo y en algunos casos hace que el "criticado" pueda abrir un poco más los ojos y ver otra perspectiva del problema. Siga usted con su "acción" que yo seguiré en mi mundo, no se preocupe.

A mi el miedo no me aterra, es más le diría que soy bastante testarudo pero los años me han enseñado a ser tambien realista y ajustar las velas cuando no puedes cambiar la dirección del viento. Usted sigue pensando en cambiar algo que no esta a su alcance por mucho esfuerzo que ponga y creo que no es la mejor manera de afrontar la situación real del problema.

De todas formas si no le importa "pagar" por sus acciones con 3 años en Estremera y le parece que la lucha a merecido la pena.....perfecto, no hay mucho más que hablar.

Un saludo Papá!


----------



## el mensa (22 Oct 2018)

eloy_85 dijo:


> no sé si por el foro habrá una especie de guía rápida foril, nada serio, sobre como evitar caer ante una posible y futurible viogenizadora
> 
> Si no hay, raro sería, igual es buen legado hacer una.
> 
> ...



Potencialmente a cualquiera se le puede ir puntualmente la pinza y cometer hechos moralmente lamentables, es cuestión de las circunstancias, por tanto la lista que has puesto es casi toda "prescindible" porque a la predisposición se tendrían que sumar los desencadenantes y circunstancias. 

Según mi experiencia en tu lista hay las siguientes señales de alarma de "predisposición" a ser falso denunciadora, que re-ordeno de más a menos importantes: 

1) HUID INSENSATOS: 
_- mentirosa compulsiva_ (indicador fiable de problema mental o falta de moral = psicopatía)
_- histérica_ (entendido como falta de control de sus impulsos y de las formas sociales, es otro indicador fiable de problema mental o falta de moral = psicopatía)

2) Harían falta la concurrencia de más circunstancias desfavorables para una denuncia falsa. DESCARTES POR PRECAUCIÓN:
_- feministas en general_ (indicador secundario pero importante ya que este colectivo tiende a culpabilizar de todo a los hombres). 
_- bajo poder adquisitivo_ (indicador secundario pero importante ya que "la necesidad crea la solución") 
_- circulo cercano propenso: hermana, amistades, etc._ (indicador secundario pero importante ya que esta conducta en su entorno se ve como moralmente aceptable)


3) Tu sabrás con quien te juntas, para emparejarte con alguien así mejor busca amistades más afines a tu forma de ser: 
_- facil absorcion de dogmas nwo: lgtbi, animalismo, multiracialismo, veganismo, etc.
- poco nivel cultural
- consumidora de productos de bajo nivel intelectual_ (estos indicadores son secundarios y muy débiles ya que solo indican que es tonta o inculta y no indican rasgos de personalidad psicopática) 

Yo por ejemplo tenía todos los números para ser viogenizado (de hecho tuve una amenaza velada) y precisamente me salvé por circunstancias, además de tener que actuar con extrema cautela. Cosas del destino.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (23 Oct 2018)

Buenas:

Hoy he estado un poco descolgado de Burbuja, porque he estado en Madrid y he conocido a dos personas excepcionales que luchan desde la acción contra la LIVG

Una es Yobana Carril, una mujer que lucha en el frente de los Juzgados, poniendo toda su experiencia y buen hacer al servicio de Hombres Maltratados por la LIVG. Ha sido una conversación de dos horas en las que he descubierto y aprendido de una gran mujer. He puesto una foto con ella en mi Instagram: Papamaravilla. Pronto la subiré al blog.

La otra persona que he conocido es el creador de la web malostratosfalsos.com , que por cierto me habían recomendado en este hilo algún forero. Gracias a él/ellos.

Ha estado en casa de mi madre haciéndome una entrevista que me ha dicho que colgará en su web en un par de semanas. Conocer su historia y su web me han hecho ver que voy por el buen camino: el camino de la Acción y Dar la Cara.

Ha sido un placer conocerles y será un placer volver a verlos el 17 de noviembre en la Concentración en Madrid por los Derechos del Niño. 

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Papa_Maravilla (24 Oct 2018)

*Historia increible*

He leído tu historia y me parece increíble que con lo modernos que somos pasen estas cosas. No doy crédito. Por desgracia no eres el único, el problema es que nadie os da voz. 

Muchas suerte


----------



## Papá Maravilla (24 Oct 2018)

se puede ser feliz dijo:


> He leído tu historia y me parece increíble que con lo modernos que somos pasen estas cosas. No doy crédito. Por desgracia no eres el único, el problema es que nadie os da voz.
> 
> Muchas suerte



Por desgracia ocurren. Muchas gracias por los ánimos y feliz de que hayas leído.

Animo a la gente a que si le ha gustado la historia compartan el PDF o, si así creen que es mejor, adquieran el libro en Amazon. Llevo ya 13 ejemplares vendidos, para mí es un gran impulso. Todo lo que saque lo voy a reinvertir en mi lucha contra la LIVG.

Ya me han preparado un diseño para unas pegatinas, y en cuanto alcance la cantidad necesaria, a por ellas.

No pienso desfallecer. Y cualquier ayuda es bienvenida. No digo económica, que también, sino ánimos, ideas, logística, consejos constructivos, difundir el libro, etc... Todo eso va encaminado a derrocar la LIVG. Se lo debemos a los niños varones de este país, no se deben encontrar una ley tan sectaria cuando lleguen a la edad adulta.

Millones de gracias!

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Funciovago (24 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Por desgracia ocurren. Muchas gracias por los ánimos y feliz de que hayas leído.
> 
> Animo a la gente a que si le ha gustado la historia compartan el PDF o, si así creen que es mejor, adquieran el libro en Amazon. Llevo ya 13 ejemplares vendidos, para mí es un gran impulso. Todo lo que saque lo voy a reinvertir en mi lucha contra la LIVG.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no juntas todos los tomos en uno solo?, si quieres puedes compartirlo en emule, lo usa muchísima gente.


----------



## kikoseis (24 Oct 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Despues de leer todo el escrito, no se entienden los motivos del divorcio. No se entiende que ella se vaya de casa por una simple discusión, y a cara perro te denuncie por maltrato y te quiera enchironar 19 años, y solo por ser tan maravilloso.
> 
> Estas en tu derecho de contar u omitir lo que quieras, pero tal y como esta, la historia resulta poco honesta y hace aguas por todos lados



Creo que falta algo de información, y es la sentencia, en especial la parte que condena el maltrato psicológico, y las pruebas que aduce la misma para dicha condena.

Ahí está todo el quid de la cuestión. Lo demás es accesorio. Comportamientos, discusiones, trato mutuo, y con niños o familia etc.
El asunto es por que y en qué se basa el juez para meter dos años.

Por otra parte los que aconsejan brazos caídos, están promoviendo ser partícipes por pasiva en una dictadura.
Si un gobierno se vuelve sanguinario y nadie le discute ni enfrenta, ese terror puede durar siglos. Perpetuar el totalitarismo.

Esto que pasa ahora no es un régimen de terror, pero hay una deriva hacia cierto totalitarismo de parte. Si nadie se enfrenta eso va a seguir creciendo hasta el infinito.

No se puede esperar a que venga un ente externo a solucionarlo. Eso es esperar que los papis sigan resolviendote la vida una vez desaparecidos.

Tampoco es cuestión de hacer el kamikaze. Pero hay que hacer frente hasta un punto que haya un equilibrio y se pueda conseguir algo, aunque solo sea mover unas pocas conciencias.

Respecto a Yobana, espero te pueda echar una mano a salir de este atolladero, si hay posibilidad de un último recurso.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 20:09 ----------




Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Por qué no juntas todos los tomos en uno solo?, si quieres puedes compartirlo en emule, lo usa muchísima gente.



Yo no haría eso. Si quiere seguir con la opción de Amazon, también hay que dejar alguna ventaja a eso, y es que el que lo compra pueda obtenerlo entero.

Una cosa que se me olvidaba, no se cómo estará la legislación respecto a pegatinas. Si algún forero sabe algo que lo diga. Entiendo qe la competencia de sancionar es de los ayuntamientos, por lo que será dispersa la casuística. Pero algunos sitios habrá mejores para pegarlas que otros.

Lo de las farolas y papeleras igual es buena idea.

En las paradas de bus, semáforos, puertas, no las pondría.


----------



## grom (24 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> [
> 
> Animo a la gente a que si le ha gustado la historia compartan el PDF o, si así creen que es mejor, adquieran el libro en Amazon. Llevo ya 13 ejemplares vendidos, para mí es un gran impulso. Todo lo que saque lo voy a reinvertir en mi lucha contra la LIVG.
> 
> Papá Maravilla



14

10char


----------



## Papá Maravilla (25 Oct 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> Creo que falta algo de información, y es la sentencia, en especial la parte que condena el maltrato psicológico, y las pruebas que aduce la misma para dicha condena.
> 
> Ahí está todo el quid de la cuestión. Lo demás es accesorio. Comportamientos, discusiones, trato mutuo, y con niños o familia etc.
> El asunto es por que y en qué se basa el juez para meter dos años.
> ...



Gracias por tus palabras.

Información pienso que no falta en el libro. Pero sí, la sentencia falta. Dije que la colgaría el fin de semana pasado y falté a mi palabra. Este domingo la cuelgo y daré el motivo porque la cuelgo este domingo 28, que considero dadas mis circunstancias, de peso.

Sobre los totalitarismos, estoy con usted. Quedarse pasivo es ser cómplice de ellos. La lucha contra ellos requiere acción, cualquier acción contra la LIVG debe ser bienvenida.

De Yobana Carril, qué decirle. Me parece una mujer excepcional. Obviamente no puedo aquí reproducir detalles de lo que conversé con ella, pero créame que algunas palabras que me transmitió hacen de ella una mujer comprometida con la lucha contra la LIVG y una mujer de una calidad humana inmensa.

Y para terminar había pensado unificar todo el libro en el blog. Pero me has convencido. Yo creo que tampoco es tanto trabajo descargarse las cuatro partes, pasarlas a PDF y moverlos.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 08:38 ----------




grom dijo:


> 14
> 
> 10char



Muchísimas gracias por adquirirlo! Pienso, según mis cálculos, que es el primero de papel que vendo en Burbuja. Si eres de Madrid, el 17 estaré en la concentración por los Derechos de los Niños y te lo firmo. Si quieres.

Me ha hecho mucha ilusión, pues Burbuja es un foro con libertad. Con errores, porque es un foro de humanos, pero infinitamente mejor que los mass media que no hacen otra cosa que intentar manipularnos.

Y nada, que de lo que has pagado, 4,5 euros son para mí. Y que todo lo que saque lo voy a dedicar a mi lucha. El resto es para Amazon e Impuestos.

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Papa_Maravilla (26 Oct 2018)

te levanto el hilo...

SIGUE..


----------



## erkritt (26 Oct 2018)

He leído tu libro. 
Me parece increíble lo que te ha pasado. Tu ex es una verdadera sanguijuela sin empatía. Vale lo del divorcio, pero querer machacar así a una persona... no tiene nombre. Lo peor es como nadie le para los pies. Todos acojonaditos por salir en los titulares de prensa (supongo), como los jueces de la manada. 
En cuanto al libro, mi opinión personal, es que se hace un poco pesado. Son muchas hojas intentando justificar que amas a las mujeres, que te parecen muy competentes... El desviarse de la historia principal, como el capítulo de tu madre, a mi se me ha hecho pesado. Luego sin embargo hechos mucho más importantes como cuando te ponen la pulsera, la relación de tu padre en este asunto o el escrito de la fiscal, se pasan muy rápido y simplemente citando el texto de la fiscal, creo recordar ( me lo he leído en varios días y mi memoria falla). 
Como digo es muy opinión personal. Sin embargo les quedará a tus hijos tu visión personal de esto, pues como dice algún correo tu ex les va a educar en tu contra, que si no le diste suficiente dinero, que si eras un maltratador...
Te deseo una buena solución a este tinglado en el que te has visto metido. Suerte!


----------



## Panko21 (26 Oct 2018)

Arriba este hilo, ya me lo he leído entero, como te dicen, debes explicar la relación con tu padre, y debes explicar mejor la sentencia y cuál es la causa de la misma. 

Ahora bien, es aterrador el asunto, muy aterrador.


----------



## Punitivum (26 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._






Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (27 Oct 2018)

erkritt dijo:


> He leído tu libro.
> Me parece increíble lo que te ha pasado. Tu ex es una verdadera sanguijuela sin empatía. Vale lo del divorcio, pero querer machacar así a una persona... no tiene nombre. Lo peor es como nadie le para los pies. Todos acojonaditos por salir en los titulares de prensa (supongo), como los jueces de la manada.
> En cuanto al libro, mi opinión personal, es que se hace un poco pesado. Son muchas hojas intentando justificar que amas a las mujeres, que te parecen muy competentes... El desviarse de la historia principal, como el capítulo de tu madre, a mi se me ha hecho pesado. Luego sin embargo hechos mucho más importantes como cuando te ponen la pulsera, la relación de tu padre en este asunto o el escrito de la fiscal, se pasan muy rápido y simplemente citando el texto de la fiscal, creo recordar ( me lo he leído en varios días y mi memoria falla).
> Como digo es muy opinión personal. Sin embargo les quedará a tus hijos tu visión personal de esto, pues como dice algún correo tu ex les va a educar en tu contra, que si no le diste suficiente dinero, que si eras un maltratador...
> Te deseo una buena solución a este tinglado en el que te has visto metido. Suerte!



Gracias por leerme! 

La sentencia, como dije, la cuelgo este fin de semana en el blog. Y más documentación, la denuncia que lo originó todo y mi recurso de apelación a la sentencia, para que se pueda leer mi versión de los hechos. Estoy en el proceso de ir tachando todos los nombres, por eso de la ley de protección de datos.

Sobre mi padre. Quise no dejarlo reflejado en el libro, porque como digo en gran parte es un libro para ellos.

Pero diré, para los que están interesados en esa relación, que fue la primera persona que acudió hasta donde vivo para ayudarme personalmente. Su consejo fue que me marchara bien lejos, que empezara una nueva vida en Andalucía. Es lo que él hizo cuando mis padres se divorciaron. Yo ya tenía 25 años y a mi aquello me afectó entre cero y nada.

Pues bien, una vez me visitó perdí el contacto con él. Y un tiempo más tarde, Alicia sería capaz de retomar el contacto, ofreciendo a los niños (supongo que como rehenes). Fue ahí más fuerte el querer ver a los niños que el apoyarme; que le vamos a hacer. 

Y llegó el episodio de esta semana santa. Cuando me comunicaron la sentencia. El que cuento en la carta al ministro Zoido. Y el que desembocó en un audio de 8 minutos que Alicia mandó a mi padre, lleno de insultos. Hacia él y hacia toda la familia. Con ese episodio mi padre se dio cuenta de que Alicia lo había estado utilzando este tiempo, al venderle un divorcio light, sin conflictividad. 

Si aprendo a cómo se distorsiona una voz de un audio, colgaré esto también para que escuchéis su voz. Para mí es una prueba evidente de la personalidad de Alicia.

No sé si lo he explicado bien. Es todo mucho más complejo. Pero a grandes rasgos, fue así.

Y nada, gracias por vuestro apoyo. Tengo muchas ganas de que me pasen la entrevista que me hicieron para malostratosfalsostv y poder colgarla aquí y en el blog.

Un abrazo a todos, sigo en la lucha,

Papá Maravilla


----------



## Lizzy (27 Oct 2018)

El consejo de tu padre, de poner tierra de por medio, es sensato y no cabe duda de que seria la mejor solucion para escapar de las garras de tu ex, pero es muy complicado de llevarlo a la practica cuando hay hijos de por medio. 
Han pasado tres años, pero es increible lo bien que estas afrontando este proceso. Eres un ejemplo a seguir para quien este en una situacion munimamente parecida.


----------



## kikoseis (28 Oct 2018)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y llegó el episodio de esta semana santa. Cuando me comunicaron la sentencia. El que cuento en la carta al ministro Zoido. Y el que desembocó en un audio de 8 minutos que Alicia mandó a mi padre, lleno de insultos. Hacia él y hacia toda la familia. Con ese episodio mi padre se dio cuenta de que Alicia lo había estado utilzando este tiempo, al venderle un divorcio light, sin conflictividad.
> 
> ...




Ni se te ocurra colgarlo, distorsionado o sin distorsionar. Te pueden crujir.
Con que nos hayas contado el tema vale. Ya refleja la situación.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (29 Oct 2018)

Buenas a todos,

Por fin he podido subir la Sentencia de Primera Instancia. Es de febrero de 2018, pero no me la comunicaron hasta el 23 de marzo. Cosas de la Huelga de Justicia en Galicia.

Me ha parecido justo subir también mi respuesta a dicha Sentencia, que es el documento llamado Recurso de Apelación. Yo creo que leyendo los dos se da uno cuenta de que todo es un engaño y una farsa, y que en España la LIVG ha convertido los Juzgados de Violencia en puro teatro: un hombre está condenado antes de entrar, está a merced de lo que diga su expareja.

Yo no me rindo. Ahora me encuentro en UK, por motivos laborales. Prefería estar fuera de España para colgar estos documentos. No sé, quizá el exilio sea una buena opción. Quizá tenga que acercarme a pedir asilo político a la embajada de Hungría o Italia, a que Orban o Salvino me salven. Porque de los políticos españoles nada espero.

Eso sí, voy a seguir luchando. Desde el blog Papá Maravilla

También desde las redes sociales, Instagram y twitter. Y con mi libro, que está gratuito en el blog y se puede comprar en Amazon. Gracias a los que lo habéis leído. Llevo vendidos 23 libros en dos semanas: en ese sentido no puedo estar más feliz y agradecido.

Además me consta que se está difundiendo mucho donde más me interesa: en Coruña y en Sada.

No me voy a rendir. Voy a seguir luchando porque soy Inocente. Mi libro es mi prueba. Y además es un torpedo a la línea de flotación de la LIVG. 

Si me podéis seguir ayudando a difundir la historia, os lo agradezco.

Pronto saldrá la entrevista que me hizo Jesús en malostratosfalsostv. La verdad es que tengo ganas.

Saludos


----------



## coscorron (29 Oct 2018)

He leído la sentencia. Y por lo que veo y ya habías contado te condenan por una sucesión de "delitos" leves y eso te hace la bonita suma de cinco años.... En algunos casos como el maltrato habitual las pruebas son endebles, la declaración de dos compañeras y que ibais a ir a terapia de pareja, y en otros como el hostigamiento bastante más que evidentes... Y el supuesto maltrato físico era un empujón, unos gritos y agarrarla del brazo, sin ninguna secuela, que si no recuerdo mal suma otro añito. En general, tu situación me parece bastante injusta, teniendo en cuenta que señores que han malversado millones en su propio provecho han sido condenados a menos. Uno más de los miles de divorciados a los que la frustración lleva a hacer estupideces y de ahí al juzgado VIG hay un paso. Y ese es para mí el principal problema que tiene la VIG, la mujer dispone de un botón de pánico que de golpe activa un mecanismo imparable contra el hombre, impidiendo solucionar casos que son simples discusiones y que para nada ayuda a las verdaderas maltratadas....

Eres, quizás, un caso extremo de como un deterioro de la convivencia conyugal mal gestionado acaba, VIOGEN mediante, en un drama... Y tú actuación posterior en plan mártir no te ha ayudado y creo que seguirá sin servirte, la publicación que has hecho podría ser considerada como que continúa el hostigamiento.... y encima te alegras de que tenga difusión en su entorno???? Pues no sé si esto no sumará algo mas... espero que tu abogado se haya leído lo que has colgado antes. De todas maneras,tampoco parece muy experto o le has dejado con poco margen... Ni un atenuante en ninguno de los delitos????


----------



## Papá Maravilla (29 Oct 2018)

coscorron dijo:


> He leído la sentencia. Y por lo que veo y ya habías contado te condenan por una sucesión de "delitos" leves y eso te hace la bonita suma de cinco años.... En algunos casos como el maltrato habitual las pruebas son endebles, la declaración de dos compañeras y que ibais a ir a terapia de pareja, y en otros como el hostigamiento bastante más que evidentes... Y el supuesto maltrato físico era un empujón, unos gritos y agarrarla del brazo, sin ninguna secuela, que si no recuerdo mal suma otro añito. En general, tu situación me parece bastante injusta, teniendo en cuenta que señores que han malversado millones en su propio provecho han sido condenados a menos. Uno más de los miles de divorciados a los que la frustración lleva a hacer estupideces y de ahí al juzgado VIG hay un paso. Y ese es para mí el principal problema que tiene la VIG, la mujer dispone de un botón de pánico que de golpe activa un mecanismo imparable contra el hombre, impidiendo solucionar casos que son simples discusiones y que para nada ayuda a las verdaderas maltratadas....
> 
> Eres, quizás, un caso extremo de como un deterioro de la convivencia conyugal mal gestionado acaba, VIOGEN mediante, en un drama... Y tú actuación posterior en plan mártir no te ha ayudado y creo que seguirá sin servirte, la publicación que has hecho podría ser considerada como que continúa el hostigamiento.... y encima te alegras de que tenga difusión en su entorno???? Pues no sé si esto no sumará algo mas... espero que tu abogado se haya leído lo que has colgado antes. De todas maneras,tampoco parece muy experto o le has dejado con poco margen... Ni un atenuante en ninguno de los delitos????



Esto es lo que hay. Ya digo, de los errores del pasado poco o nada puedo hacer.

Sobre difundir este libro: es mi testimonio sobre unos hechos juzgados dos veces, respetando la intimidad de ella, pues no publico ningún nombre. Que le quieran dar la vuelta, pues ya estoy acostumbrado.

Y bueno, interesante lo que dices de los atenuantes. Gracias

Papá Maravilla


----------



## plakaplaka (29 Oct 2018)

Me puedo creer que tengas el carácter controlador y agresivo/jerárquico que explica la sentencia. Y que hayas cometido alguno de los hechos que se indica (vg. el "acoso" a través de terceros).
Pero que con esos mimbres, sin haber levantado la mano a tu exmujer y sin que se acredite nada más que vaguedades, te quieran destruir la vida con casi cinco años de prisión y apartarte de tus hijos, es señal de que este país ha perdido el norte. 
Ánimo, y suerte con el recurso.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (29 Oct 2018)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Me puedo creer que tengas el carácter controlador y agresivo/jerárquico que explica la sentencia. Y que hayas cometido alguno de los hechos que se indica (vg. el "acoso" a través de terceros).
> Pero que con esos mimbres, sin haber levantado la mano a tu exmujer y sin que se acredite nada más que vaguedades, te quieran destruir la vida con casi cinco años de prisión y apartarte de tus hijos, es señal de que este país ha perdido el norte.
> Ánimo, y suerte con el recurso.



Con leer la Sentencia, lo puedes creer. Mi familia, mis amigos, parejas que he tenido a lo largo de mi vida y compañeros de trabajo saben que soy exactamente lo contrario.

En el juicio mi directora se enfrascó en una discusión con la fiscal solo por defenderme. La inspección nunca me abrió un expediente: al contrario, me ofreció a raíz de ese incidente la Presidencia de un Tribunal de Oposiciones en Santiago, julio de 2017.

Tres directores y dos compañeras dijeron que yo no era agresivo, como decía Alicia. A ninguno de ellos los creyeron. Algunos ni figuran en la sentencia. En cambio, a la compañera que relató el incidente del colegio, sí que la creyeron. Valió más su palabra que la de todas las demás: por cierto que eran cuatro mujeres y un hombre.

Y por cierto, que esa compañera ocupa este curso el puesto de jefe de estudios que yo ocupé los dos años anteriores. Casualidades de la vida. 

Cualquiera podría pensar que fue una estrategia para machacarme, que dejara de ser jefe de estudios y coger ella el puesto. Lo que puede llegar a hacer la gente por un complemento de 140 euros mensuales...

Y el acoso a través de terceros está descontextualizado. Hay muchos más whatsapp que no están en la sentencia y sí en la Instrucción. Podría haber construido la realidad de manera completamente contraria a la que la hizo. Por cierto que eran whatsapps con la madrina de mi hijo Cecé y el padrino de Hache. Con este quedé dos veces en persona, era Guardia Civil. Él sabía lo que había y me quiso ayudar en un principio, pero al final se plegó a su amiga. A mí me pareció increíble y así se lo dije. Él no denuncio nada, y ya digo, en el juicio se comportó correctamente: no le dio importancia a los mensajes, que entendía que eran fruto de una situación compleja y que él incluso no estuvo acertado.

Y cuando hablo de acoso descontextualizado, me refiero en que en ese punto ya me había puesto la denuncia. Y el juez nos dijo que llegáramos a un acuerdo. Y ella empezó a controlar el régimen de visitas a su antojo, exigiéndome estar con una tercera persona. Todo esto Su Señoría no quiso tenerlo en cuenta. De hecho miente en la sentencia al decir que teníamos firmado un acuerdo. Miente a sabiendas: se llama prevaricación.

Gracias por todo el apoyo que me dais. Voy a dar la cara siempre, hasta el final. Tengo por ahí un par de mensajes pendientes por responder, que iré haciendo a lo largo de la noche.

Saludos y podéis seguirme por Instagram: Papá Maravilla.

Papá Maravilla


----------



## dabuti (1 Nov 2018)

¡Buena suerte y jamás te rindas por ti y por tus hijos!

ARRIBA.................


----------



## JUVESL24 (9 Nov 2018)

Hoy han detenido a papa maravilla.


----------



## Gargantua14 (9 Nov 2018)

Por qué le han detenido??


----------



## rmacnamara (9 Nov 2018)

El régimen usa todo su poder para destruir la disidencia.


----------



## jalp9000 (1 Jun 2019)

Lo subo!


----------



## ferjt (1 Jun 2019)

Gargantua14 dijo:


> Por qué le han detenido??



Debe ser el protocolo


----------



## Papa_Maravilla (2 Jun 2019)

Estuve en prisión del 9 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre de 2018. Cuando salí, todo había cambiado: la PSOE ya no gobernaba en Andalucía después de casi 40 años y había 12 diputados de un partido que emergía por entonces llamado VOX. De eso hace solo seis meses...


----------



## ferjt (2 Jun 2019)

Papa_Maravilla dijo:


> Estuve en prisión del 9 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre de 2018. Cuando salí, todo había cambiado: la PSOE ya no gobernaba en Andalucía después de casi 40 años y había 12 diputados de un partido que emergía por entonces llamado VOX. De eso hace solo seis meses...



Un placer tenerte entre nosotros.
Y cual seria tu actual visión del tema de genero?.


----------



## Papa_Maravilla (2 Jun 2019)

ferjt dijo:


> Un placer tenerte entre nosotros.
> Y cual seria tu actual visión del tema de genero?.



Mi visión actual encaja punto por punto y letra por letra con el Ideario de VOX.

Como escribí en el primer capítulo de mi libro, publicado en octubre de 2018, pido la derogación de la LIVG tal y como está planteada. Pensaba eso entonces y pienso eso ahora. Cunado escribí el libro, por cierto, VOX todavía no tenía representación en las Instituciones. Seis meses después el panorama político ha cambiado. Por eso me publican ahora la noticia, que espero que dé el salto a los medios con más audiencia


----------



## ferjt (2 Jun 2019)

Desde aquí mi apoyo.


----------



## Papa_Maravilla (2 Jun 2019)

Yo creo que estás equivocado


----------



## Dr Robert (2 Jun 2019)

No es incompatible "querer proteger a todo el mundo" con perseguir y castigar denuncias falsas.

La base de todo es que NINGUNA ley discrimine por motivo de genero y que todos los ciudadanos tengan identica consideracion, independientemente de su sexo. Las penas por agresion deben tener identica condena, tanto si las realiza *un hombre a una mujer o al reves*. Se puede admitir el agravante de "superioridad fisica" cuando las lesiones son importantes, pero ojo que esta superioridad podria existir del hombre hacia la mujer, *de la mujer hacia cualquiera de los hijos, o de la mujer hacia una persona mayor dependiente*. Todos deben tratarse igual.
Y por supuesto, nada de cargarse las presunciones de inocencia.
Una conclusion logica de este tratamiento de igualdad es la *custodia compartida* de los menores, que deberia ser la opcion por defecto si las condiciones existen. Otorgar la custodia a la mujer argumentado que "el cuidado de los menores es cosa femenina" es anacronico y sexista, al enviar la imagen de la mujer relegada a tareas domesticas. Paradojicamente, el PSOE -que se anuncia progresista en materia de genero- es un partido que defiende esta imagen a capa y espada.

No me he zambullido en todos los programas, pero por lo que he leido, el de VOX es el unico que toma en cuenta todo esto.


----------



## olmos (2 Jun 2019)

cannavico dijo:


> Te vendría bien contactar con Zugasti, de la asoc. Stop Feminazis, conocen este tipo de casos y han asesorado a mucha gente.
> 
> Mucho ánimo, lucha por tus hijos.



*Asesosar* tiene sentido antes del divorcio, mejor antes del matrimonio. Una vez que eres denunciado y pasas por la picadora judicial ya no hay nada que hacer, date por jodido.


----------



## olmos (2 Jun 2019)

*La culpa de lo que nos pasa es nuestra, de los hombres. Los partidos políticos mantienen esta infame ley porque hasta ahora les ha dado votos. En el momento de que eso cambie, en el momento que la mayoría de los hombres no votemos a partidos faministas, la industría del maltrato se termina.
Repito, la culpa es de tantos idiotas votando a partidos que apoyan las leyes de género. (Podemas, PPSOE, Cs)*


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Nov 2019)

Subo el hilo después de ver esto: 



@Papa_Maravilla Cuéntanos más sobre ese encuentro cuando tengas un rato


----------



## KeepCalm (21 Nov 2019)

Todo mi apoyo...


----------



## Decipher (21 Nov 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _No, mejor no..ya nos conocemos todos los lloriqueos de los marichulos pegamujeres..._



Eres escoria.


----------



## Papa_Maravilla (21 Nov 2019)

Herr Professor Andyteleco dijo:


> Subo el hilo después de ver esto:
> 
> 
> 
> @Papa_Maravilla Cuéntanos más sobre ese encuentro cuando tengas un rato



Gracias. He abierto un hilo sobre lo que ocurrió ayer:

Brote verde: - Defendiendo los Derechos de los Niños españoles en el Parlamento Europeo


----------



## juanpedro (12 Jun 2020)

La ley caerá por maltrato infantil. El dinero público tiene por objeto quitar a los hijos su padre. Saldrán dañados todas las instituciones del Estado. La justicia, por ocultar denuncias falsas, y no proteger a los menores. La Policía, y la Guardia Civil por dedicarse al maltrato infantil, quitando a los hijos su padre, sin causa alguna. El colegio que no se pronuncia en el maltrato de la madre a sus alumnos. Los hijos terminan rechazando a la madre. Y los niños sufrirán un trauma que les llevará a desconfiar de todo el mundo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Es de cajón. Habrá gente a la que parezca muy guapo (mi pareja, mi madre, mis hermanas) y a otra gente le parezca un tío del montón o incluso feo.



No sé si eres guapo o feo, pero gilipollas lo eres un rato.


----------



## ferjt (18 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No sé si eres guapo o feo, pero gilipollas lo eres un rato.



Te paras a escupir por todos los hilos que pasas?
Que vida más amarga...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Dic 2021)

a por ellos papi


----------



## XXavier (18 Dic 2021)

juanpedro dijo:


> La ley caerá por maltrato infantil. El dinero público tiene por objeto quitar a los hijos su padre. Saldrán dañados todas las instituciones del Estado. La justicia, por ocultar denuncias falsas, y no proteger a los menores. La Policía, y la Guardia Civil por dedicarse al maltrato infantil, quitando a los hijos su padre, sin causa alguna. El colegio que no se pronuncia en el maltrato de la madre a sus alumnos. Los hijos terminan rechazando a la madre. Y los niños sufrirán un trauma que les llevará a desconfiar de todo el mundo.




No 'caerá' nadie. Los padres seguirán siendo maltratados por la policía y por los jueces, encima convertidos en indeseables para los hijos, a quienes les habrán contado cualquier cosa. El mundo ha cambiado, y esto de ahora va a durar muchos años. No hay que hacerse ilusiones.


----------



## Decipher (18 Dic 2021)

Veo que te entrevistó Un Chileno Anónimo. Buen canal el suyo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Primera Instancia. Juzgado Penal 6 de Coruña. Sentencia número 40. Juez: Paloma Míguez Álvarez. Fechada el 26 de febrero de 2018. Para que veas que te entro al trapo





Tienes un pinta de monger que te cagas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Si *queréis* comprar el libro, *adelante*. Poniendo papa maravilla en Amazon sale. Ya está también en tapa blanda. Un poco de publicidad no me hace mal. Lo que recaude será para la lucha: difusión del libro, pegatinas, publicidad subversiva, ir al Tribunal de derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo... Cualquier idea es bienvenida y será tenida en cuenta.



Antes de escribir un libro, primero tienes que aprender ortografía.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

coscorron dijo:


> Te voy a contar un caso de un cabron de verdad, que engañó a su mujer y tuvo dos hijos con otra y que ahora la tiene demandada para retirarle la mitad de la pensión porque el chaval trabajo durante un verano y pide la custodia de la pequeña porque la madre la ha cambiado sin su consentimiento de colegio.... Además se ha mudado a vivir justo enfrente de ella, con la otra familia, para vigilar que no hace cosas raras con la casa, como realquilar habitaciones, obras o cualquier cosa... Cada vez que recoje a la niña le dedica algún amable piropo a la susodicha... Y ni una denuncia, y es más, la otra, amiga de mi mujer, ya está pensando en buscarse otra casa por la presión de verlo todos los días feliz y contento con su nueva familia. No me refería a entrar de chulo a un juzgado, eso es de tontos, me refería a que tú forma de luchar ha sido esperar los golpes y que no hicieran daño, y nunca golpear....y no hablo de hostias con el puño cerrado, pero ella ha sido capaz de sacar punta a lo mínimo sin remordimientos para dejarte en la mierda en la que estás y tu, pues no...pero es que ni siquiera has sabido ejercer una mínima presión.



Eso se llama ser un betazo de manual.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (18 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tienes un pinta de monger que te cagas.



Otra vez el indigente mental este vuelve a la carga. Tío, mírate la obsesión que tienes conmigo. Ve a tu psiquiatra y que te regule de nuevo la dosis. En fin, que se me había pasado meterte en el ignore. Hasta nunca, miserable


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Y yo no me pondré un condón en la cabeza: respeto a Hombre Hetero Blanco, pero no le voy a copiar.



Es que tendrías que habértelo puesto allí abajo, desgraciado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Pupita Maravilla dijo:


> Otra vez el indigente mental este vuelve a la carga. Tío, mírate la obsesión que tienes conmigo. Ve a tu psiquiatra y que te regule de nuevo la dosis. En fin, que se me había pasado meterte en el ignore. Hasta nunca, miserable


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Por otra parte los que aconsejan brazos caídos, están promoviendo ser partícipes por pasiva en una dictadura.
> Si un gobierno se vuelve sanguinario y nadie le discute ni enfrenta, ese terror puede durar siglos. Perpetuar el totalitarismo.



Efectivamente, eso mismo es lo que está pasando con la "pandemia": un "esfuerzo" más, un pinchazo más, y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (18 Dic 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Papá Maravilla amigo, qué opinas respecto a que cualquier mujer pueda ser acreditada como víctima de biogen solo por "estar en proceso de toma de decisión de denunciar" o aunque su causa haya sido archivada o sobreseída como se publicó el lunes en el BOE?
> 
> Gracias y un abrazo crack!



Pues una vuelta más de tuerca, un sinsentido más. Los que lo hacen saben que cada día más gente despierta con el tema feminismo/industria de género. Creo que están en una huida hacia adelante de medidas absurdas, para intentar que se hable del tema. Pero esto en la práctica afectara a pocas personas. Al final son los jueces los que ejecutan y esos ya saben que está todo el pescao vendido y están intentando desmontar todo sin que se note mucho. Bueno, es una respuesta un poco cuñada. Pero por ahí van los tiros: eso e intentar engordar artificialmente las estadísticas.

La semana que viene sacarán otra chorrada y la semana siguiente otra más absurda. Solo quieren que se hable del tema.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Dic 2021)

Papa_Maravilla dijo:


> Estuve en prisión del 9 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre de 2018. Cuando salí, todo había cambiado: la PSOE ya no gobernaba en Andalucía después de casi 40 años y había 12 diputados de un partido que emergía por entonces llamado VOX. De eso hace solo seis meses...



Por la violencia de Jenaro no, pero por gilipollas te mereces esos 3 años y aún más.


----------



## juanpedro (18 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No 'caerá' nadie. Los padres seguirán siendo maltratados por la policía y por los jueces, encima convertidos en indeseables para los hijos, a quienes les habrán contado cualquier cosa. El mundo ha cambiado, y esto de ahora va a durar muchos años. No hay que hacerse ilusiones.



Caerá. Porque es una gran mentira, y la VERDAD siempre prevalece. Eso sí los daños y secuelas que dejarán en este país serán por muchas generaciones. Las futuras generaciones sentirán vergüenza de nosotros, como nosotros sentimos vergüenza de los nazis.


----------



## juanpedro (18 Dic 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> @Papá Maravilla amigo, qué opinas respecto a que cualquier mujer pueda ser acreditada como víctima de biogen solo por "estar en proceso de toma de decisión de denunciar" o aunque su causa haya sido archivada o sobreseída como se publicó el lunes en el BOE?
> 
> Gracias y un abrazo crack!



Y los que dan el título de maltratada son chiringuitos. Por ejemplo en Andalucía el instituto de la mujer, formada por enchufados dedicados a expoliar el dinero público y destrozar las familias.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (18 Dic 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Buenas, te saluda un 'mindundi' cualquiera que pupula por este foro.
> 
> Básicamente, eso parece.
> 
> ...



Nadie somos mindundis, todos somos únicos. Es cierto que algunos más borregos que otros, pero es lo que hay.

No conocía esos libros. Me guardo las fotos de ellos e indagaré sobre ellos y sus autores. De aquí de burbuja a veces me han puesto sobre la pista de un nombre, de un libro, de una idea... y tirando tirando de la cuerda he llegado a sitios increíbles. Gracias


----------



## Funciovago (20 Dic 2021)

Muchos ánimos lo estás haciendo muy bien, no estoy de acuerdo con algunas cosas pero igualmente "mis dies".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Dic 2021)

Papa_Maravilla dijo:


> Mi visión actual encaja punto por punto y letra por letra con el Ideario de VOX.



Otro VOXtonto.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (20 Dic 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muchos ánimos lo estás haciendo muy bien, no estoy de acuerdo con algunas cosas pero igualmente "mis dies".



Gracias. Nadie es perfecto, voy cometiendo aciertos errores pero siempre en una línea de coherencia conmigo mismo: no me pienso traicionar. Con todo, millones de gracias por sus ánimos y por su dies, con un 8 pelao me valía


----------



## Boba Fet II (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kago Shen Tao (9 Ago 2022)

todas putas


----------



## Papá Maravilla (9 Ago 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


>



Es una entrevista de diciembre pasado, pero la verdad es que fue una de las mejores conversaciones que he tenido, José Capote supo muy bien cómo llevarla. Gracias por haberla colgado por aquí @Boba Fet II


----------

